# Case closed, Zimmerman's a gonner



## Wolfstrike (Jun 20, 2013)

the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .

the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
(i predicted this in a previous post)

Zimmerman has no defense attorneys. they should have demanded half the jury be from the Montana Militia.

no reason to follow the case ,you're just going to see a shadow puppet show for the next year or so.


(6 jurors, what is there budget cuts?)


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 20, 2013)

Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry bout that,


1. Zim already won this before it goes to trial, truth be told.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Zona (Jun 20, 2013)

I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid. 

We can all hope...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.



Are they seeking the death penalty?

Personally, I dont think it was wise to let them pick a 12 woman jury. At least one jury should be a man. 

I am all for women, but i dont think a jury of all women would represent a jury of my peers well.

I think it was a poor pick for the defense.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 20, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



white people should riot if that happens


----------



## Zarius (Jun 20, 2013)

Sanford..............what a history

The Racist History of Sanford, Florida | The Afro-American Newspapers | Your Community. Your History. Your News.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



Don't you mean "white-Hispanic people"?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 20, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



Lol that line again.

Trayvon Martin was physically stronger than Zimmerman. Tell me you don't believe Martin let that stop him from beating the life out of Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 20, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Welcome back!


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



yes, lol

all of us


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Zim already won this before it goes to trial, truth be told.
> ...



On the facts, yes. but juries can be fickle. If they put on Trayvons mother and get her crying about how she lost her baby....


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 20, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...


 I heard he committed no crime because he acted in self-defense and will go free.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Thanks, but let's pretend that didn't happen.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



Depends on what the jury does.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



Why? Most people dont want innocent men to go to jail for defending themselves.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sanford..............what a history
> 
> The Racist History of Sanford, Florida | The Afro-American Newspapers | Your Community. Your History. Your News.



perhaps white/Hispanic people should drag blacks out of trucks and kick the shit out of them if the judgement goes the wrong way?

throw bricks at  their heads?

is that your point prick?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2013)

GZ has some reason to worry.  This is not about Casey or Jodi, so those instincts and feelings of gender destruction are not in play.  If the prosecution just puts out the evidence, GZ will get at least manslaughter, which is far better than a murder conviction.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GZ has some reason to worry.  This is not about Casey or Jodi, so those instincts and feelings of gender destruction are not in play.  If the prosecution just puts out the evidence, GZ will get at least manslaughter, which is far better than a murder conviction.



based on race

it's ok to kill a white person


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 20, 2013)

The prosecution tried to get two of the women dismissed and failed.  One picture of Martin the way he really looked would sway any woman.  A big hulking thug with the lights glinting off his gold grille would affect men too.  They can't keep peddaling that 12 year old forever.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2013)

Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.



Justice isn't about $$$. It's about the right verdict. If he is incarcerated for defending himself, it's not justice.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Sanford..............what a history
> ...



Keep thinking GZ represents Latinos.........prick. That bitch will find out soon enough what real thugs are like.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



good...........

it will send Hispanics to the GOP


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I fail to see how this court case will send any group of people to any political party.

This isn't politics. It's a mans life.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 20, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



LMFAO..............White Nationals wet dream.......get rid of the Blacks first.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.
> ...



They only picked six.  All women. I think he should demand new attorneys immediately.  He is in trouble from the start.  At least if he had a man or two he might get someone that buys the self defense claim.  Not that women won't or can't, but he would have a better hope if he had a guy or two judging him.

Immie


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Ah. If i were the attorney Id be objecting vorociously.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 20, 2013)

It's gonna take some balls to find GZ innocent because there will be some anger towards the jurors if he walks. and there are no balls on that jury.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 20, 2013)

This is shaping up to be another Rodney King verdict scenario that led to the L.A. riots.  Liberals are just looking for a reason to do it again.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 20, 2013)

S.J. said:


> This is shaping up to be another Rodney King verdict scenario that led to the L.A. riots.  Liberals are just looking for a reason to do it again.



Good thing you have all those guns and ammo.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > This is shaping up to be another Rodney King verdict scenario that led to the L.A. riots.  Liberals are just looking for a reason to do it again.
> ...


Don't need 'em against pussies like you.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



Zimmerman got the ass whipping he had coming. He had no business following Martin. He acted outside the scope of his neighborhood watch manual, not to mention the fact that he acted outside anything taught by CCW instructors. Zimmerman screwed up. He should get 20, serve no less then 10. Had he not put him self in the situation none of it would have happened.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.
> ...



AFTER he stalked/cornered the young man who had candy & a soda. Why do you people conveniently leave that out? See post #33.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



Wow, Zimmerman's beating just keeps getting worse and worse.  LOL

Oh, and how exactly do you know that Martin was stronger than Zimmerman?  Just curious, I must have missed that bit of evidence.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.
> ...



Had Zimmerman stayed in his car on the phone with the cops as the manual for the neighborhood watch (that he was Captain of ?) It would have been a non-issue.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 20, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



After being told to stop following Marten.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 20, 2013)

the cops even told him "do not follow him, just let us know where he is" & GZ apparently disregarded the cops because he wanted to play Hero.

I'd say manslaughter & at least 2 yrs prison, if not more.


----------



## tubig (Jun 20, 2013)

With both sides' spectators screaming "slam dunk" it will be interesting to see what the facts are at the end of the trial?  Logic suggests that both sides' spectators are going to get some wings clipped, but will there be a slam dunk?  I think there's no point in guessing now.  Too many emotions are riled up and the case has developed a life of its own.  Whoever said it has become a circus is probably telling the only truth told so far.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Lol..I wouldn't count on it. You think blacks are the only racist gang bangers inside? The Hispanic thugs own them.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2013)

I love watching leftist pukes just make shit up, and present it as if it's real.

2/3 of their problem is they are incapable of distinguishing reality from fantasy. No wonder they're so unhappy.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 20, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> the cops even told him "do not follow him, just let us know where he is" & GZ apparently disregarded the cops because he wanted to play Hero.
> 
> I'd say manslaughter & at least 2 yrs prison, if not more.


It doesn't matter what the cops told him, the bottom line is that Travon attacked him and he has the right to defend himself.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2013)

He quit following him and the weirdo circled back around and clocked him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

That is certainly what the defense is going to argue and the jury is going to reject.

The prosecutor and judge sealed GZ's fate with an all-female jury.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.
> ...



The right verdict was never on GZ.

One usually can't defend oneself against a a person who a) is unarmed and b) the accused pursued intentionally.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



Well, the good news out of all whatever that said is with an all woman jury the decision will be logical, reasonable and correct.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 21, 2013)

Zarius said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



isn't your goal to get rid of white people?

One at a time 

 innocent until proven white


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

squeeze is drinking extra early and rambling on about the brothers already.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> ...



and too afraid to acquit him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

The jury has no fear of GZ at all.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 21, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



and women deserve to be raped b/c they put themselves in that situation, right?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The jury has no fear of GZ at all.



hell no--they are scared shitless of black retaliation. It's like they are being stalked already.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze is drinking extra early and rambling on about the brothers already.



the board takes note you are giving Zarius a free pass


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



One said the protesting was rioting during questioning - which it was - there was a lot of ensuing violence - so the fear is there.  When the Black Panthers have a 10k public hit out, there's going to be fear.  When Spike Stupid Lee tweets the wrong address and a bunch of thugs show up at the wrong house, there's going to be fear. The jurors lived through last year.  I'd be really thinking about what the consequences of a decision were personally, anyone would.   No one from the state's attorney's office on down to the jury wants to be the one the f's up the Zimmerman trial.  Political suicide and you can't be sequestered and secure forever, they're going to release your name at some point to the media when it's over....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The jury has no fear of GZ at all.
> ...



So you are drinking with Squeeze already.

Conspiracy fools.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

So the conspiracy fools Testarosa, Squeeze and dilloduck are drinking early.

No one is afraid of the blacks, and no one is afraid of you freaks.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



hey....if I'm scared, the jury has to be. That's how the logic is working these days. If bleeding heart liberals are afraid of someone talking on the phone and looking at them then Martin had to be too.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



Posts like this aren't serious.

Really.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yeah, you are scared.  Not.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Unless you lived down here through last year, you have no idea how bad it was.  It was escalating to LA riots in a hurry.  The governor's phone was lit up trying to figure out how to calm it down and keep the peace. 

It is what it is.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The jury has no fear of GZ at all.
> ...



You gotta be kidding.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Three blacks turn out with a bullhorn and belligerent voices, and you wet your kkk tidy whities.

Grow up, please.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



not in the least---if Zimmerman is acquitted that town will be burned to the ground.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > So you are drinking with Squeeze already.
> ...



You did see the LA riots I assume ?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.
> ...



Zimmerman didn't defend himself. What he did was initiate an altercation by menacing a kid with a gun.

Then he killed the kid.

The kid was the victim.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The jury has no fear of GZ at all.
> ...



Hell, wait for the Hispanic retaliation!


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Unless you lived down here through last year, you have no idea how bad it was.  It was escalating to LA riots in a hurry.  The governor's phone was lit up trying to figure out how to calm it down and keep the peace.
> ...



And you are aware of the circumstances, I assume.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Horseshit. Martin didn't even know GZ had a gun but keep right on lying if it helps you sleep at night.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Bullshit.

I don't know why leftwads are so committed to advocating for criminals, or why they think that people should just allow themselves to be killed by them, but all I can say is that it's my sincerest hope that those who do are someday attacked by a thug, and are subjected to a beating that makes them think death is imminent.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yup. People think black gangs are ruthless....


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> I don't know why leftwads are so committed to advocating for criminals, or why they think that people should just allow themselves to be killed by them, but all I can say is that it's my sincerest hope that those who do are someday attacked by a thug, and are subjected to a beating that makes them think death is imminent.



Bleeding hearts lie a lot. If Martin showed up at night in the rain they'd be calling the cops in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

they're going to use him as a pinata in Raiford.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



ya---acquittal.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Those are the facts, jim.

Wake up.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.

That's a mighty strange way of avoidance...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > So you are drinking with Squeeze already.
> ...



Apparently you were paying zero attention last year or only hearing what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.
> ...



Why?

I pass by folks that look like Martin every other day and night in my neighborhood.

Didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> 
> That's a mighty strange way of avoidance...



I think a white man drugged his Skittles and drove him mad.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

And as is often the case with potential career criminals, the little punks career was cut short by someone defending himself.

If zimmerman hadn't killed him, another punk would have.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> 
> That's a mighty strange way of avoidance...



You wanna swallow my jiz koshergrl?

Dayum..we never even met yet.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> ...



Now there's a new one !  Best argument I've heard from you yet !


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



She didn't say folks who look like Martin. 

She said Martin. A large, aggressive punk advancing on you at night. You would shit cookies and squeal for your mommy.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> And as is often the case with potential career criminals, the little punks career was cut short by someone defending himself.
> 
> If zimmerman hadn't killed him, another punk would have.



So sluttykrl, you are cool with men following around kids they don't like, packing a gun, then picking a fight with them, then killing them?

Not sure..but the law basically frowns upon that behavior.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm cool with people defending themselves from criminal punks.

I'm sure you'd be a gang member, if you had the balls. As it is, all you can do is admire them from behind your computer.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't pick fights..especially with kids.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Isn't Sallow the little puke who was given a car by his girlfriend's dad because he wasn't able to protect her in the neighborhood where she lived? 

What a douche.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Isn't Sallow the little puke who was given a car by his girlfriend's dad because he wasn't able to protect her in the neighborhood where she lived?
> 
> What a douche.



He needs to eat more Skittles


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> 
> That's a mighty strange way of avoidance...



Zimmerman chased him down and attacked Martin, he wasn't gonna let this black get away


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> ...





Got anymore shit to say that you can't prove ?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> 
> That's a mighty strange way of avoidance...


when someone (GZ the wannabe Hero in this case) is stalking you, one would naturally hide to let the psycho w/ the gun walk by and see what he's up to


Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And as is often the case with potential career criminals, the little punks career was cut short by someone defending himself.
> ...



thats kgrill.  I suspect she's jumped on the bandwagon because its the rw partisan thing to do.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

isn't kgrill a latino as well? Maybe thats why she's siding w/ the perp (GZ)


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> ...



ahhhhhh takes a partisan to recognize it---busted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Are women really that gullible and stupid?  Are they really expected not to judge by the merits of the facts but to let emotion determine their decisions?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Ts seems to think throwing yourself under someone is the best way to attack.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



There's a disgusting joke in there somewhere...


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



You hope an innocent man goes to jail?   You are scum.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It's my opinion based on facts... which is supported more than Martin was on top of Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



We have to avenge our baby, Skittle eating minorities at all costs. Plus we don't want Florida to get burned down.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Isn't Sallow the little puke who was given a car by his girlfriend's dad because he wasn't able to protect her in the neighborhood where she lived?
> 
> What a douche.



Oh man.

Seriously?

First off, I'm not little.

Second off, I think you may have saw a post where I attended the funeral of an ex-girlfriend's father who I admired a great deal. He was a WWII vet, worked for the MTA and was an electrician. While I dated his daughter, I worked as a mover/driver and did a lot of free moves for him and his friends. He bought a new car and gave me his old one in gratitude for that. It had nothing to do with my "inability' to protect his daughter. He used to say I was the strongest guy he ever met..because when I moved his stuff I used to carry things like amoires and dressers on my back.

Shows what little class you have to use that.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Sallow the little puke who was given a car by his girlfriend's dad because he wasn't able to protect her in the neighborhood where she lived?
> ...



When you say you are strong it scares me and makes me want to bash your head on the sidewalk.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

Last I heard, GZ was "ballooning-up" like kgrill. Isn't she like 170?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you were there?

when are you going to be called as a witness?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> isn't kgrill a latino as well? Maybe thats why she's siding w/ the perp (GZ)



we know who you are siding with and why


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that* unarmed kid.
> *
> We can all hope...



Trayvan didn't have any arms?

How did he punch Zimmerman in the face repeatedly? With his feet?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that* unarmed kid.
> ...



You don't know anybody punched anybody.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Well you could try.

You might wind up like Martin.

No gun needed.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's going to be interesting.

Zimmerman's "wounds" are weird at best. Looks like all the blood around his nose came from 2 pinholes at the tip..and the blood smears on the back of his head are inconsistent with someone being on the ground. Add in that his pants and jacket were relatively clean. And there's nothing in any report that indicates he had a broken nose..as he said he did.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I used to have more injuries playing street ball.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sure you did. 

You guys are morons, lol.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Trayvan had skinned knuckles and Zimmerman had injuries that would suggest he was punched in the face. Also, Zimmerman had head injures that showed that his assertions were true that Trayvan was bashing the back of his head repeatedly against a sidewalk while seated on top of him. 

Trayvan was the aggressor and witnesses have stated this was the case. Only the media, those who weren't there, claims Zimmerman was the one who hunted him down and shot him in cold blood. Trayvan was a thug. Reading his posts on Twitter pretty much shows that. His handle was indicative of his temperament. 






http://www.brutallyhonest.org/brutally_honest/2012/03/trayvon-martins-tweets.html


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

that's what her gets for skeering a little black boy. You gotta understand.


----------



## NLT (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Sallow the little puke who was given a car by his girlfriend's dad because he wasn't able to protect her in the neighborhood where she lived?
> ...



Couldnt afford your own ride....

I bought my first car at 16 with money I earned working at a gas station. Nobody ever had to give me anything, nor would I have accepted a handout.


----------



## NLT (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I guess from lifting all that furniture and appliances sallow might have strong arms but I bet his back is shot.

Too bad sallow had to settle for a life in a moving van.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Not only could he not afford his own ride...he was such a pussy that his GIRLFRIEND'S FATHER bought a car to keep his daughter from getting killed in a *bad neighborhood*.

He's a dope. But we knew that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 21, 2013)

Liberals are never going to get over their anger that Zimmerman got a trial to begin with.  If he is found not guilty, they are going to come out and DEMAND that blacks riot in revenge.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oh hell--It's obviously a combination of ketchup and botox injection. Any fool can tell it's a fake job just by looking at a pic on the internet. I hear it's putting the forensic experts outta business.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

Did GZ catch the kid w/ the goods? He "caught" him w/ a soda pop & skittles then put a bullet through him  Thangod for rw neighborhood watch  Was it worth killing the kid. GZ, that fat tub of lard that he is, much like our own tub of lard   kgrill, is going to have to pay the piper


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

NLT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
Hahaha...

"I injured myself at work...I'm waiting for the disability appeal decision, I think I'm going to get it."

If you only knew how many men I've heard that from.  "I have degenerative spine disease, I can't work".

Poor babies.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

And the hokey pokey'ing continues.

lmao


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Fake twitter accounts have no bearing on this case and there is no witness that said Martin was the aggressor. Nor does Zimmerman's slight injuries indicate someone was bashing his head on the concrete or punching him. Injuries on Martins hands are consistent with defensive wounds.


----------



## NLT (Jun 21, 2013)

I got a couple palletts of spare bricks from my addition I put on my house, I could throw sallow some work moving them from the backyard to my shop. But he must stack them neatly.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm sure he's allergic to brick dust.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



GZ obviously smashed his own head on the concrete to frame Martin cuz that little boy never did anything bad.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

GZ stalked Trayvon. What Trayvon may or may not have done in the past is irrelevant. His being stalked and subsequently murdered by an armed, overzealous, glorified crossing guard is the issue


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Uh huh.

"Stalked". Cuz if you dare to ask a thug what he's doing, you deserve to be attacked.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



He could have hit his head in a struggle but such a small injury doesn't seem consistent with bashing someones head on the concrete.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

"*He was caught writing "W.T.F." with two other students on a locker. They examined his backpack at the time and found twelve pieces of mostly women's jewelry and a screw driver that his school recorded as a "burglary tool." School police impounded the jewelry and sent photos of the items to the detectives at Miami-Dade Police Department for further investigation. "*

Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Tst-SPok2U0/UAsT80yFnQI/AAAAAAAAAtM/mH9__Syd6MM/s320/trayvon_martin_twitter.jpg






"
The judge's decision comes days after Zimmerman's lawyers made public the contents of Martin's phone, including pictures of marijuana leaves, a .40-caliber hand gun, and a photo that appears to show Martin smoking pot. 
The defense also posted online, texts Martin sent about getting into fights and being kicked out of his house by his mother. 




Trayvon Martin Texts Reveal Fighting, Drug Use Watch Video 






 "Those text messages relate to issues I think will be relevant, pot use, guns, violence, fighting," O'Mara said a press conference following the hearing. 
O'Mara said the evidence was essential to combat an early narrative of the case reported by the media . 
"Public opinion was swayed by a false presentation of this case from the beginning," he said. "The Martin family, through their handlers, presented a picture of who Trayvon was and who George was that is wholly inaccurate."

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=en&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CEAQrQMwCg


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> "Stalked". Cuz if you dare to ask a thug what he's doing, you deserve to be attacked.



The cops told him to stand down you idiot. You one of those conservative's who have no trouble w/ authoritarianism huh?  Its a free country Tubby & Trayvon had every right to be walking to the property where he was staying. ANOTHER hypocritical Rightie when it serves her agenda.  You fat people always stick together it seems. He's ballooning-up almost to your size kgrill  Have you seen a pic of him lately. Kills a guy then goes on an eating binge.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh.
> ...



It wasn't the cops, it was a non-emergency line dispatcher and "they" didn't tell him to stand down, he said "we don't need you to do that".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I could just jump from thread to thread for a week and still not be able to correct all the misinformation.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh.
> ...



no they didn't. They politely informed GZ that they didn't need him to follow TM. They were sending cops to the scene and GZ was going to meet them. The only "stalking" that occurred was in you're imagination. Remind me to never take you hunting


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


>



Lookin' good!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh.
> ...


 
No, they didn't tell him to *stand down*, you retard, lol.

No wonder you side with the thug. You also seem to have difficulty understanding simple statements. The person on the phone said "we don't need you to do that". That is not an order, and has nothing to do with "standing down"...which is language used when armed military or police are prepared to go into a recognized conflict. It's an order given to fighting men by superior officers. Not by dispatchers to 911 callers.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

...and he continued his stalking. He got out of his vehicle and ran after the guy WHILE HE WAS TALKING TO THE DISPATCH who was telling the glorified crossing guard to stand down. This is an open & shut case for a minimum conviction of manslaughter


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> ...and he continued his stalking. He got out of his vehicle and ran after the guy WHILE HE WAS TALKING TO THE DISPATCH who was telling the glorified crossing guard to stand down. This is an open & shut case for a minimum conviction of manslaughter



no evidence of him running---


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> ...and he continued his stalking. He got out of his vehicle and ran after the guy WHILE HE WAS TALKING TO THE DISPATCH who was telling the glorified crossing guard to stand down. This is an open & shut case for a minimum conviction of manslaughter


 



Why do you lie? No evidence of running...and no dispatcher told him to stand down.

What is your motivation? Do you hate Hispanics?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



no shit asswipe.  I'm former military. Politely telling him to not do something is a nice way of saying "stop trying to be a hero you glorified crossing guard!!!". BTW- was he licensed and bonded to be running after citizens w/ an armed weapon? I seriously doubt it. Didn't he try to join the police force as well & they turned him down?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you once lose a landscaping job to a guy named Jaime?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


 
As "former" military eusa_liar:) you surely understand the difference between "stand down" and "we don't need you to do that". Right?

If not, that explains why you are "former" military, lol.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

kgrill's agenda is so transparent.  An unarmed youth shot dead in broad daylight for walking while black.  The dispatch told the neighborhood watch dude to only monitor but 

2:10 he gets out of vehicle and starts running after the American citizen (Trayvon) IMMEDIATELY the dispatcher hers Tubby's heavy breathing from running and tells him "we don't need you to do that"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL72w4xiTVU]Trayvon Martin Case [SHOCKING FULL] Murder Caught on Tape | Killed By George Zimmerman 911 Call # 1 - YouTube[/ame]

The rest is history. That boy needs some prison time to teach him a lesson about who can weild authority


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Good grief, you're even lying about that.

It wasn't "broad daylight". It was getting dark.

Lying sack. Military my ass. Not for long you weren't.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> As "former" military eusa_liar:) you surely understand the difference between "stand down" and "we don't need you to do that". Right?
> 
> If not, that explains why you are "former" military, lol.



its a nice way of saying "stand down retard" just like I'm attempting to explain to you Tubby. I can see I'm wasting my time talking to a con w/ an agenda. Like we used to say in the military "gawd but you're an idiot"


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ...and he continued his stalking. He got out of his vehicle and ran after the guy WHILE HE WAS TALKING TO THE DISPATCH who was telling the glorified crossing guard to stand down. This is an open & shut case for a minimum conviction of manslaughter
> ...



You can hear him running on the 911 tape.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> kgrill's agenda is so transparent.  An unarmed youth shot dead in broad daylight for walking while black.  The dispatch told the neighborhood watch dude to only monitor but
> 
> 2:10 he gets out of vehicle and starts running after the American citizen (Trayvon) IMMEDIATELY the dispatcher hers Tubby's heavy breathing from running and tells him "we don't need you to do that"
> 
> ...



All "Tubby" had to do was walk and he would breathing heavy. Nice try but I'm gonna have to give you another fail.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Good grief, you're even lying about that.
> 
> It wasn't "broad daylight". It was getting dark.
> 
> Lying sack. Military my ass. Not for long you weren't.



Whatever you say Tubby.  You DEFINITELY couldn't pass a fitness test as rotund as you must be.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Feel free.

Also feel free to let us all know how an armed man chasing a innocent unarmed kid isn't menacing.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

You already said that, retard. Do you like to fail multiple times?

Yes, lies are wasted on me. Every time you lie, I will expose it.

You lied about what the dispatch said.

You lied about what happened.

You lied about the time of day.

You lied about your military background.

You even lied about "Tubby's" weight, lol.

And Trayvon's "innocence"...

You're just a big...fat...loser...liar.

And yes, you are finished here. Crawl back under your rock.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > kgrill's agenda is so transparent.  An unarmed youth shot dead in broad daylight for walking while black.  The dispatch told the neighborhood watch dude to only monitor but
> ...



He wasn't tubby back then. Actually..he looked pretty fit. Like he was ready to take the copper test.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


 

Show me an innocent kid and I will.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

was he a fugitive from justice? If not, he has ("had" in this case) all the rights & privileges due any citizen of this country.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Heavy breathing can indicate a lot of things. Anxiety for one. Face it---you protecting little baby black boy. You will be rewarded in heaven.


----------



## Zona (Jun 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



Serious question.  Do you have PROOF that martin was stronger than Zimmerman?  If not, just fucking stop.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



What do we know, really?

Martin was bigger than Zimmerman.  Martin was a trained fighter.  Those things we do know.   We keep seeing pictures of a 12 year old child, that picture doesn't even come close to depicting what Trayvon Martin looked like at 17.


----------



## Zona (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



I agree but martin was shot anyway.  It's sad that innocent child had toddie.  Hopefully now, Zimmerman gets 50 years.  Time will tell.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Time has told.

Martin wasn't innocent. He was being investigated for burglary, and his mom had told him to move out because she couldn't make him go to school.

Thug.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The prosecution tried to get two of the women dismissed and failed.  One picture of Martin the way he really looked would sway any woman.  A big hulking thug with the lights glinting off his gold grille would affect men too.  They can't keep peddaling that 12 year old forever.



A big hulking thug. LMAO.  How about tall, skinny teenager.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution tried to get two of the women dismissed and failed.  One picture of Martin the way he really looked would sway any woman.  A big hulking thug with the lights glinting off his gold grille would affect men too.  They can't keep peddaling that 12 year old forever.
> ...



He was a kid and Zimmerman's brother has been on the talk show circuit trying to get support for the guy who killed him.  We're going to find out how it happened and the mostly white, female jury will convict or not.  

I wouldn't be good on that jury because I hope the guy goes to jail forever.


----------



## Zona (Jun 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > the cops even told him "do not follow him, just let us know where he is" & GZ apparently disregarded the cops because he wanted to play Hero.
> ...



Again, please prove martin attacked Zimmerman.  Damn you people just make up shit.  Here is a thought, Zimmerman attacked first and martin defended himself. And was killed because Zimmerman is a punk bitch who couldn't fight.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Time has told.
> 
> Martin wasn't innocent. He was being investigated for burglary, and his mom had told him to move out because she couldn't make him go to school.
> 
> Thug.



so what section of the Florida or U.S. Code makes it illegal for him, or anyone else for that matter, to walk on the streets?   What are you drinking this early in the day? That, or you endorse authoritarian states  He was "walking while black" by your reasoning sugar tits.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Time has told.
> 
> Martin wasn't innocent. He was being investigated for burglary, and his mom had told him to move out because she couldn't make him go to school.
> 
> Thug.



So he should have been killed for that..


----------



## Zona (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> 
> That's a mighty strange way of avoidance...



Perhaps he defended himself and he is a better fighter.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> ...


 
Or perhaps he circled back and jumped Zimmerman...you know, like the evidence and witness statements suggest.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Time has told.
> 
> Martin wasn't innocent. He was being investigated for burglary, and his mom had told him to move out because she couldn't make him go to school.
> 
> Thug.



ummm.....so? Please answer my post below:



Dot Com said:


> *was he a fugitive from justice? If not, he has ("had" in this case) all the rights & privileges due any citizen of this country which includes walking to a relatives house.*


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

If Zimmerman's objective was to kill the kid in the first place, he wouldn't have called the cops BEFORE to tell them he was following him...

And he wouldn't have waited until Martin had him on the ground and was pounding him.

Oh yeah, and he wouldn't have yelled for HELP 14 x as witness statements confirm.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> If Zimmerman's objective was to kill the kid in the first place, he wouldn't have called the cops BEFORE to tell them he was following him...
> 
> And he wouldn't have waited until Martin had him on the ground and was pounding him.
> 
> Oh yeah, and he wouldn't have yelled for HELP 14 x as witness statements confirm.



If Zimmerman had harbored any intention of shooting that poor innocent young black kid in the highly suspicious hoodie for brandishing a loaded bag of Skittles, he could have pulled the gun out before the young lad got the opportunity to bust up Zimmerman's nose and crack his skull on the ceeeement.

Rumor has it, a gun can fire a bullet quite a distance.

But   don't tell that to the prosecutor.

It's best kept a secret.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Swallow still hasn't said how the kid ended up on top of Zimmerman, if he was trying to avoid him.
> ...



Notice how the utterly dishonest shitheads like Zona are adept at making shit up entirely when they have no -- what's that word again? -- "evidence."


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Zona's a troll. He knows he's just making shit up


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You ARE the liar, as you know, you troll bitch.

And your deflection doesn't work.

Show ANY evidence that Zimmerman did anything to Trayvon that called for Trayvon to "defend" himself.  You lying ****.  

Hint:  being followed doesn't count, you dishonest loser twat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't understand the left's endearment to Trayvon.  I mean, isn't it guys like Trayvon that liberals think should be killed in the womb to spare society from having to deal with yet another criminal?  What makes him special to them now?  An opportunity to play the race card...again?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.



I respectfully disagree. GZ's fate lies in the hands of jurors who will be very carefully considering the ramifications of their verdict. They know what danger lies in an acquittal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

S.J., we are talking about what happened between two men.  One died.  The prosecution is going to show us how.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.
> ...



Absolutely none.  And the three guys who tried to contact them and frighten them based on race are now in jail.  We will see what will happen with them on Monday.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



uh---I bet there are more than 3 people who would be willing to cause them some discomfort.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.



Correction.  The State prosecutors have SOME evidence.  Whether or not there is sufficient evidence will be the primary determiner of how well they fare.

But I predict that the truly big issue at this trial is likely to come down to a very imprecise legal definition.  Did ANYTHING done by the defendant qualify him as a person who "initially provoked" the physical violence?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nope.  No evidence whatsoever other than the three guys that are locked up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.
> ...



That is insightful.  We will have to wait and see.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you're in la la land. There are probably 3 on this board who march right down to Florida.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



His mother was nowhere near the crime scene.  What relevant testimony does she have to offer, especially since the judge isn't going to all the defense to make Treyvon's character to be an issue?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 21, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.
> ...



Even if Zimmerman did "provoke" Treyvon, how does that justify bashing his head against the ground and breaking his now?  Unless Zimmerman physically attacked Treyvon, there is no legal justification for any violence on his part.

Case closed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.
> ...



Any juror who considers "the danger the lies in acquittal" is unfit to serve on the Jury.  A guilty verdict will automatically be appealed and probably overturned.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I hear ya but this is what some people are using in an attempt to justify the fight. They claim that GZ scared TM by talking on the phone and keeping an eye on him thus provoking an pre emptive attack.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
Cripes, you're as foul in your way as joeb is in his.

What a slimeball.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 21, 2013)

It appears to me that those who are defending Z are defending more viciously and those that think that Martin will be found guilty are doing it with less passion, or emotion.  

That tells me that the verdict just may be guilty for Z, for the jurists were not passionately into this trial.  They were willing to weigh all the evidence and not dismiss any of the evidence, including what the role of the Neighborhood watch Person was to do which would have eliminated the entire altercation.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Nobody cares how things appear to you. Seriously. You've lost the privilege of having people take you seriously.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The law says that if Zimmerman's actions were "justified" then he is not guilty.

But whether or not his action was "justified" is the entire point of this case.  He admits the conduct.  He denies the criminal state of mind necessary for a conviction BECAUSE what he did was, he says, needed to defend himself.

Whether the jury can find his action "justified" turns on whether or not he is considered to be the one who "initially provoked" the physical confrontation.  The law says you cannot rely on "justification" if you "initially provoked" the physical acts that followed.  HOWEVER, the law does not clearly DEFINE what that term means.

The State (and the pro-Trayvon crowd) will be contending (I am assuming now) that the act of "following" Trayvon (_over some allegedly  race-based racist "suspicion" no less!_) was the behavior that DID (supposedly) "initially provoke" Trayvon's reaction.

Since the definition of "initially provoked" is so unclear and ill-defined or un-defined, there is a very real danger that the judge might allow this blather to go forward as the prosecution's "theory of the case."

Then, who knows what a jury might make of it all?

I believe that what the defense NEEDS is to get the judge to properly define "initially provoked" in a  way that clearly advises the jury that the law contemplates the initiation of PHYSICAL contact.

I have no faith that this will happen, however.  At best, this is a "wait and see" scenario.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Does Zimmerman still have that smarmy attorney he started out with?

Though I must say, sometimes smarminess does not preclude ability and legal capabilities......


----------



## Intense (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Threats of Rioting and Looting if the Verdict goes in favor of Zimmerman are totally unfounded then. Glad to here it. Are you personally under-Writing all damage claims caused by a Not Guilty Verdict? Cool.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.
> ...



Again, Zimmerman's lawyers are amatuers, and they don't have the best interest of their clients in mind.  

They are appealling to the kind of knuckle-dragger who thinks he needs to pack heat.  Because they are sending money to the defense fund.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No evidence?  How about the guys in the hoodies that jumped an innocent guy to "make a point", the cop cars that were shot up, the Black Panther's putting out a 10k public hit?  Sanford was pretty close to burning to the ground last year.  You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Huh?

Have you been paying attention to jury selection at all.  None of that up there makes any sense.

DP? No.  Geez.

Florida juries are 6 unless it's M1 - so the jury isn't even 12.

Mark O'Mara is a highly respected attorney in the area.  He's really good at what he does and he believes in his client.  

I'm done.  Where's the head banging emoticon?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



If he had beaten Zimmerman to death, I'd be all for charging him as an adult. 

That isn't what happened. What happened was Zimmerman shot an unarmed kid.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It reminded everyone of GZ's injuries so they had to toss it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



laughing my a$$ off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fellers, the $$$ is not on GZ anymore.
> ...



If he's imprisoned for shooting an unarmed child, that is justice.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



go with "baby" instead of child. It's got that extra emotional zing to it.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



what if the "child" was beating someone to death?  still justice?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Justice isn't about POTUS opening his big fat mouth on national tv and saying the victim could have been his son, it's not about a prosecutor, state attorney, judge, et. al committing political suicide or not getting elected and using this trial as a stepping stone and it's not about people who live in the area and have heard every single thing about this trial, drove through the middle of Al Sharpton and all the other idiots to get to the grocery store having a shred of unbias, and it's not about them being able to reach a verdict without worrying about the consequences of their decision.

Defense wants their names sealed for 6 months after, media attorneys want them now, judge will rule on that later.  Seriously doubt it will be 6 months.

Then what for them when their names are released to the public?  Spike Stupid Lee going to tweet their addresses to his zillion followers so they can all show up at their houses and express their disagreement with their decision.

Get a grip.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 21, 2013)

It's all over but the riots.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

IMO...if you are not able to defend yourself without a gun, then you shouldnt be following (legal or not) suspicious people in the dark....just saying....not a smart move by GZ.  Not illegal, but not real bright either...I think that may have been why the dispatcher said "we dont need you to do that".


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Did GZ catch the kid w/ the goods?* He "caught" him w/ a soda pop & skittles* then put a bullet through him  Thangod for rw neighborhood watch  Was it worth killing the kid. GZ, that fat tub of lard that he is, much like our own tub of lard   kgrill, is going to have to pay the piper



Trayvan caught Zimmerman with a right and a left-cross. 

Obama needed a racial incident to bring the blacks back onto the plantation before the election and they went farming the internet for a suitable situation. 

Enter Al Sharpton. 

All of a sudden a homicide that the locals felt was cut and dried self-defense turns into a "White Guy Hunting Down A Poor Innocent Little Black Boy".

Truth is Zimmerman was the victim. If Trayvan had lived he'd be doing time for aggravated assault.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution has evidence.  How well it is presented will determine GZ's fate.
> ...



Do you think you're slick?? You are saying that he will be found guilty because the jury will be afraid to acquit him. Nice try.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IMO...if you are not able to defend yourself without a gun, then you shouldnt be following (legal or not) suspicious people in the dark....just saying....not a smart move by GZ.  Not illegal, but not real bright either...I think that may have been why the dispatcher said "we dont need you to do that".



That's my philosophy too.  I'm not following anyone in the dark without my Beretta. 

Duh.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 21, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's apparently not what happened, was it??? The child is the one that was shot dead by a man that outweighed him by 45 pounds. If Zimmerman is as fragile as you are claiming then he should not have been playing cop.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IMO...if you are not able to defend yourself without a gun, then you shouldnt be following (legal or not) suspicious people in the dark....just saying....not a smart move by GZ.  Not illegal, but not real bright either...I think that may have been why the dispatcher said "we dont need you to do that".



i guess i mostly disagree with that as too generalized


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Rinata said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Not nice try... See my rant tizzy fit above so I don't have to repeat myself.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IMO...if you are not able to defend yourself without a gun, then you shouldnt be following (legal or not) suspicious people in the dark....just saying....not a smart move by GZ.  Not illegal, but not real bright either...I think that may have been why the dispatcher said "we dont need you to do that".
> ...



yes one never knows what the other is holding or how many others there are  for that matter


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IMO...if you are not able to defend yourself without a gun, then you shouldnt be following (legal or not) suspicious people in the dark....just saying....not a smart move by GZ.  Not illegal, but not real bright either...I think that may have been why the dispatcher said "we dont need you to do that".



The dispatcher was afraid that GZ might get hurt ?  Interesting take.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You bring your bow though!  Never know if who you're following is a zombie.   I got the B and the shotgun, you be in charge of bows/zombies.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



sounds like a plan

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Neighborhood Watch Group - done!

Don't worry - we've got all y'all's backs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2013)

Rinata said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Trayvan was no child. 

He stopped being one the first time he beat a bus drive up and the first time he was busted for drug possession.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



but the situation changes quickly and the dispatcher is asking GZ for directions/addresses. He moves to where he can get that info for the dispatcher.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Time has told.
> ...


 
No, he should have been killed for jumping what he thought was an unarmed man, with the intention of doing serious bodily injury to him..if not the intent to kill outright.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yes i was speaking in general terms 

in the zimmerman case 

it is a fact that dispatch on several occasions 

requested assistance of zimmerman 

to track and report  activities  of the person


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

They were used to working with him and 4 burglars had recently been apprehended for crimes in the area. There was a serious criminal element WORKING that neighborhood, and law enforcement, and the residents, were committed to stopping them.

And they did.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



out here we do not have a neighborhood watch program 

it is just a given 

it is the appropriate thing to do


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yeah, we don't specifically either, we use the shoot anyone that comes on the acreage at night because they're not supposed to be there routine.

Now, in city limits - i.e.- Sanford where there's quite a bit of crime, etc., I can see the need for neighborhood watch being a major issue.   

Whew!  We don't have to deal with living in town and having the need for all that.  That can just lead to a big mess.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




You mean past incidents?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is certainly what the defense is going to argue and the jury is going to reject.
> 
> The prosecutor and judge sealed GZ's fate with an all-female jury.



Jake, that's pretty insulting.  What?  Maybe women shouldn't get law degrees, now.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is certainly what the defense is going to argue and the jury is going to reject.
> ...



Well where the hell you been?

I've been doing the whew! all woman jury at least we'll have a reasonable, fair and just decision for 2 days waiting on you to back me.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, my experience is that women aren't all that sympathetic to big, aggressive, bad mannered, foul mouthed thugs...regardless of their age.

His own mother was kicking him out of the house. I don't think the jury is going to be inclined to feel warm and fuzzy towards him. Men are more likely to sympathize with a young guy who is out of control than women are.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



LOL.  Been out and about getting my errands done.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





This thread has to be the best example of Eric Berne's "Let's you and him fight" I've seen in a long time.  

It's generally played out in a love triangle, but there are  other scenarios where it can happen.

Eric Berne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

It is totally giving me thread necklash and ADD to go from this totally incorrect zero fact/opinion Z thread and try to straighten these people here out on fact and fiction and then back to the mainly fact thread.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It is totally giving me thread necklash and ADD to go from this totally incorrect zero fact/opinion Z thread and try to straighten these people here out on fact and fiction and then back to the mainly fact thread.



oh stop whining and do your damn job.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It is totally giving me thread necklash and ADD to go from this totally incorrect zero fact/opinion Z thread and try to straighten these people here out on fact and fiction and then back to the mainly fact thread.



You can expect it to get worse from here on out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, my experience is that women aren't all that sympathetic to big, aggressive, bad mannered, foul mouthed thugs...regardless of their age.
> 
> His own mother was kicking him out of the house. I don't think the jury is going to be inclined to feel warm and fuzzy towards him. Men are more likely to sympathize with a young guy who is out of control than women are.



I agree.  It's that testosterone thingy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > It is totally giving me thread necklash and ADD to go from this totally incorrect zero fact/opinion Z thread and try to straighten these people here out on fact and fiction and then back to the mainly fact thread.
> ...



I'm working on it!

Oh wait, that was redundant.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



no 

in this case


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 21, 2013)

Having only reviewed the first page I cannot know if anyone pointed out to the OP & others on page one of two facts they seem not to know:  1)  the jury is composed of six women, not twelve; and 2) the accused is charged with Second Degree Murder which is not a Capital Crime.

Funny how they can be so sure of the outcome and not have a clue about these facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Having only reviewed the first page I cannot know if anyone pointed out to the OP & others on page one of two facts they seem not to know:  1)  the jury is composed of six women, not twelve; and 2) the accused is charged with Second Degree Murder which is not a Capital Crime.
> 
> Funny how they can be so sure of the outcome and not have a clue about these facts.



WHEW.  Someone paying attention.

Now if we could put 101 Facts at the top so it wouldn't be so hard to weed through the riffraff.

Can you be in charge of facts in this thread? 

WARNING: Sometimes, they get their non-facts messed up with their emotions and then there's all that blah blah.

I'm going back to the other thread where everyone pretty much knows what's what and has been trained.

Rep for you!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Having only reviewed the first page I cannot know if anyone pointed out to the OP & others on page one of two facts they seem not to know:  1)  the jury is composed of six women, not twelve; and 2) the accused is charged with Second Degree Murder which is not a Capital Crime.
> ...



YO NURSE !--double the OCD medication for this one !


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Oh duh.  True dat baby.  That just dawned on me by the way you put it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Shut up!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I need to work on putting my right foot in for a sec.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 21, 2013)

You gotta love this guilty till proven innocent stuff.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> You gotta love this guilty till proven innocent stuff.



Yep. POTUS sewed that up.

First cause for mistrial should be on his back.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love this guilty till proven innocent stuff.
> ...



Amen to that.  The problem with his statements about this case is that he is Zimmerman's president as well.  Doing something like that was really not appropriate.  If I had been Zimmerman, I would have answered the POTUS's little speech and told him that, but that's just me.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 21, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Did GZ catch the kid w/ the goods?* He "caught" him w/ a soda pop & skittles* then put a bullet through him  Thangod for rw neighborhood watch  Was it worth killing the kid. GZ, that fat tub of lard that he is, much like our own tub of lard   kgrill, is going to have to pay the piper
> ...



Actually..he wouldn't.

Zimmerman might have been doing time for menacing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



If I'm going to nail you, prepare to be nailed.

Don West is mostly a federal attorney.  He is not skeered of a circuit judge and they just won a 5th DCA appeal against Judge Nelson on Crump.

Don't speak out of your ass or I'll hand it to you.

Super Lawyer, Don West:

Donald West Lawyer in Orlando, Criminal Defense Attorney FL : Super Lawyers


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> You gotta love this guilty till proven innocent stuff.



Can't speak for anyone else.  But I only say he _appears _to be guilty.  The more I hear and see, the more guilty he appears.

And frankly I'm getting a little tired of that card being played.

"Innocent until proven guilty" =/= "Innocent."

If you don't want to hear peoples' opinions, this board might not be the venue for you, let alone the Zimmerman trial as a topic of conversation you'd find comfortable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love this guilty till proven innocent stuff.
> ...



"appears" has no bearing in a court of law.

Next?

Sorry.  I'll stop being an asshole now.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

I listened to the tape again before going-off to do some work .I thought it sounded like GZ has ADHD or ADD. Anyone els catch that? Also, was he reused his application to the Police dept?
New evidence: George Zimmerman applied to be a cop but was turned down - OrlandoSentinel.com


> By Rene Stutzman, Orlando Sentinel
> 
> 5:49 p.m. EDT, June 4, 2013
> 
> SANFORD &#8212; Prosecutors have filed paperwork revealing that murder defendant George Zimmerman applied to become a police officer in a county near Washington, D.C. but was turned down.



So the police dept turned him down yet someone thought he was ok w/ carrying around an loaded pistol.

Looks like the defense is whining too:
Prosecutors: George Zimmerman applied to be a police officer - U.S. News


> In other filings this week, the defense asked Judge Debra Nelson to restrict prosecutors from using certain terms, such as "vigilante" and "wannabe cop."


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



USMB isn't a court of law.  

And people say there's no good news anymore.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Yep, she denied all that but one.

Next?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



I know right! otherwise we could NEXT! til we got to the point.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



OMG, can you imagine if this thread was the trial and we couldn't go home until all of us reached a unanimous verdict?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Go the Zimmermal Trial thread, we're getting there and trying to weed out the riffraff.

See my sig lmao


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Except we get to go home.  And our names aren't ever released to the media.  Aaaaand we face no one tweeting out addresses to a zillion people... aaaand.

Nevermind.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Zimmerman should get the Nobel Piece Prize...for effective concealed carry.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



"appears" is not legal standard of proof, it is however mindful of the legal term "probable cause" and if I understand Cuyo correctly he believes from the reports made public that there was PC to issue the arrest warrant and to hold GZ to answer.  To that I fully agree.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



We're not talking about "probable cause"... We are talking about "beyond a reasonable doubt".


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 21, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love this guilty till proven innocent stuff.
> ...



Appearances are not admissible in a court of law and while innocent until proven guilty does not mean innocent appears guilty does not mean guilty how about people wait till the trial starts and actually get the facts.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



So, I don't get to share my opinions until after the trial?  But you do?  Is that how, hmm?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

After reading through some of the posts at the beginning of this thread, I believe my signature has found a home. It's just too bad it'll fly right over many heads without ever being understood. 

I don't even know where to start commenting at in here. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



Where is your proof in most of what you've said? It's public knowledge that the jurors are mostly white and women, but other than that, where is proof of the other shit you spew out? 

You seem to have a dislike towards women based on your statements above. Why is that?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



Where did you 'hear' this? From your alter ego? Post the link.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > the cops even told him "do not follow him, just let us know where he is" & GZ apparently disregarded the cops because he wanted to play Hero.
> ...



Not really and not with a gun.  Zimmerman did everything wrong. He had no right to follow Martin and had no authority to do anything at all. The Wife is doing her CCW right now. Zimmerman is used in her class as an example of what NOT to do in any situation. It was the same when I did my CCW in Texas. All three instructors pointed to this case as a perfect example of how to get your ass locked up for lots of years.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 21, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Zimmerman should get the Nobel Piece Prize...for effective concealed carry.



Can you point out how it was proper CCW ?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 21, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


I haven't shared a opinion about Zimmerman's guilt or innocence if you wish to cast judgement on the man before the trial starts and we have seen a single piece of evidence or heard from any witnesses so be it.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



exactly. GZ inserted himself into a position of authority that the cops have, not him. It makes sense because he applied to be a cop & was turned down for some reason so this was an opportunity, albeit an illegal one, for him to play policeman. The results were disastrous as everyone knows.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Yeah, that's just me too.

YO!!!  

Prez on the horn talking about the vic being his son, anybody listening?  

Oh all you are listening?? 

Good then!!!  

HEY!  BIAS ANYONE?  

THE PREZ IS ASKING, CAUSE HE THINKS THE VIC COULD BE HIS SON.

MISTRIAL.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 21, 2013)

The results were not disastrous...one less punk to support for the rest of his life.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry, I said I was going to stop being an asshole about it, but I lied.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

<ring ring>

Black Panther's calling.

WHAT?

BP: We got a hit out on this guy for 10K on our website and we're coming to Sanford.

YOU WORRIED ABOUT CHARGES? THAT'S INTENT FOR HIRE RIGHT THERE!

BP: Hell no! Al already paved the way, no one's going to do shit about us right now, it's time, you ready? We'll be there Sunday.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

<Tweet tweet>

Spike:  Hey! zillion followers, guess what!  I got the address for that race killer's parents house, here it is!!

OOPSIE!  SETTLEMENT.

Spike bad.

I got a million of 'em.

Let me know when you want me to stop.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

<dipshits>

Let's get our hoodies on and beat this guy coming out so we can show what it means to be profiled!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

<more dipshits>

Cops!!!  COPS DID THIS, COPS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  There's some cop cars let's shoot em up!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

POTUS:

He could have been my son!! <sniff>


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Only for the criminals. The neighborhood, on the other hand, and the people who live there,  are much safer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Al Sharpton:

I'll give pRick Scott one feather, he stopped Sanford from not burning.

Al - Well, he got his agenda podium front and center.   Doesn't he have a show or something now?  Good career move, Al.

Al Sharpton opened the Martin family's press conference, saying openly that he did not trust Florida Gov. Rick Scott or prosecutor Angela Corey to handle the case correctly. Some quotes from his diatribe:
"I did not trust Gov. Scott. I did not trust the appointment. I want to congratulate him and the prosecutor for being what they should be."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is certainly what the defense is going to argue and the jury is going to reject.
> ...



Not at all.  Women have their own unique dynamics as you well know.  Not bad, not evil at all.  Without the men around, the women will come to a conclusion that they might not if there were men in the jury room.

I think they will come up with the most objective and fair conclusion based on the evidence.

And, yes, women are great lawyers, judges, police officers, and machine gunners.  Best light machine gunner I ever saw was female.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The prosecutor has not made his case - yet.  The Defense Theory is self defense, time will tell who prevails and that is when "Reasonable Doubt" comes into play and six women decide the fate of GZ.  

Consider these points:

1.  GZ was out and about and legally carrying a deadly weapon.  We don't know what his mindset was on that day, what we know is he discharged his weapon and killed an unarmed teenager.

2.  TM was legally out and about and purchased an ice tea and candy.  He was unarmed and we don't know what his mindset was that day.

3.  At some point GZ and TM met, engaged in mutual combat and GZ drew his gun and killed TM.

4.  We know GZ had contacted the police agency and reported suspicious activity.  We know he was told not to engage the 'suspect'.

5,  We know the deceased cannot give his version of the events which lead to his death.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 21, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> The prosecutor has not made his case - yet.  The Defense Theory is self defense, time will tell who prevails and that is when "Reasonable Doubt" comes into play and six women decide the fate of GZ.
> 
> Consider these points:
> 
> ...



*We know he was told not to engage the 'suspect'.*
Wry, no, that is not what GZ was told. Go find the transcript of the dispatch call. I know you can 
GZ was further engaged by dispatch when dispatch continued to ask GZ questions on the whereabouts of TM.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 21, 2013)

Missourian said:


> It's all over but the riots.



The idea is to convict him so we don't have riots.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

What, are not the Mexicans going to riot if he is convicted?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



"suspicious activity" in this case is a young black man walking down the street after returning from making a purchase at a local business. Thats Treyvon's crime. kgrill says it warrants his being killed but she's a good christian doncha' know?  In her own mind maybe


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



There is no conclusive evidence his head was bashed on the ground or his nose was broken.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IMO...if you are not able to defend yourself without a gun, then you shouldnt be following (legal or not) suspicious people in the dark....just saying....not a smart move by GZ.  Not illegal, but not real bright either...I think that may have been why the dispatcher said "we dont need you to do that".
> ...



LOL...how dare you disagree with me!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Didn't you know walking while black is a crime?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry bout that,





testarosa said:


> POTUS:
> 
> He could have been my son!! <sniff>






1. In all actuality Obama could of fathered Martin, seeing how negros sleep around like they do, you ever wonder why they never stay married???
2. There it is.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

SirJames, you are describing the white population of Joaquin and Logansport.  Much of white East Texas is inbred.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


According to the medical report he had a bone fracture in his nose...he also received two black eyes from the punch to the nose.

The pictures of the back of his head were taken just 3 minutes after the incident by the neighbor who also called 911, so unless GZ caused his own injuries, then I think its pretty safe to assume GZs story to be correct here.

The point isnt whether the injuries were there or who caused them, the question is who was acting in self defense?  It could be argued that Trayvon was, because when asked "whats the problem", Mr Z reached for something on his right side.  As it turns out the only thing to reach for on Mr Zs right side was his gun.  I would be arguing that if I were the prosecution.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2013)

No, there is no medical report that said anything of the sort.

Stop the lies.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, there is no medical report that said anything of the sort.
> 
> Stop the lies.



I dont lie, brotha.  I posted it.  You will need to catch up.

"And there's Zimmerman's medical report. According to another ABC story from earlier this week, Zimmerman suffered *two black eyes, a fractured nose, two lacerations on his head, and a minor back injury the night he killed Martin*."~ABC


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah. supply links n00b


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...













Book: Bush was arrested for cocaine in 1972 - Salon.com


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> yeah. supply links n00b



Look again...I did your work for ya...but youre probably used to that...a veteran of the boards at that...you should know better.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2013)

his abrasions are immaterial. What is material is that he stalked that unarmed young man and we know the rest of the story.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 21, 2013)

This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.

Zimmerman is going to walk...

The only testimony about the actual incident is going to come from Zimmerman.

And that's the whole case...everything else is irrelevant.

"Martin attacked me,  I was in fear for my life,  I shot him once in self defense."


And the defenders say "but...but...but...Zimmerman followed Martin..."

So what?

It's not illegal to follow someone.

If Martin was in fear...why didn't he call the police?

He had a cell phone...he was on it talking to his girlfriend.

Instead,  as Zimmerman will tell it on the stand...Martin ambushed him and attacked him.

And there is no evidence that this is not a true statement.

Case closed,  let's all go home.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



ABC reported the a doctor report that Zimmerman said his nose was broken but there was never any x-rays taken and Zimmerman refused medical treatment at the scene.
And a small injury to the back of his head does not mean Martin was bashing his head on the ground.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> 
> Zimmerman is going to walk...
> 
> ...



And we have to hope the jury has the balls to agree . Might be tough with an all woman jury.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 21, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> 
> Zimmerman is going to walk...
> 
> ...



Actually, it's going to work like this. 

these six chicks are going to look at this fat slug loser, realized he killed a kid and he's not worth having a race riot over.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> ...



Do I have to go over the whole affirmative defense thing with you people _again_?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



sure----let's hear how petrified baby Martin was.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 21, 2013)

Where's Adrian Monk when you really need him?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Actually it has nothing to do with how petrified "baby Martin" was or wasn't.  It deals with the burden of proof.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 21, 2013)

Political trials like this aren't always decided on facts.  The jury may very well find him guilty, just to avoid feeling responsible for the riots we all know will happen if he is acquitted.  Too bad the justice system is held hostage to racial politics.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> What, are not the Mexicans going to riot if he is convicted?



He's not Mexican.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yep, he deserved to die because he was a black kid, wearing a hoodie, walking by himself after dark in an area where there weren't any other people, and is a pot smoking teenager who was suspended from school.  Let's just round up all such kids, stand them before a big deep ditch and shoot them down.   Why the hell not?    That's what a lot of good Christians have done in the past when they wanted to get rid of a certain people they didn't like.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Personally, Im looking at both sides...but the pictures clearly show 2 rather deep gashes that were bleeding pretty bad.  You can call them small if you want, but I doubt the jury will agree.  Again, its not the point the prosecution should be making...they should be making the case that trayvon was the one defending himself and that he was doing what he could to prevent Mr Z from grabbing his gun.  

These are Mr Zs own words.  If people would stop trying to relying on racism to win, then they might try to use a little logic and use Zimmermans own words against him.  A good prosecutor could do this.  A family and their attorney continuing to beat that point home instead of racial profiling a hoodie might find a little more support from those they ignorantly call racists.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



*He had no right to follow Martin *

No right? LOL!
This is America, you can follow people.
Even if they're a black yute.


----------



## Polk (Jun 21, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> 
> Zimmerman is going to walk...
> 
> ...



The burden isn't on the state to prove Zimmerman's claims aren't true. The burden is on Zimmerman to prove they are.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Political trials like this aren't always decided on facts.  The jury may very well find him guilty, just to avoid feeling responsible for the riots we all know will happen if he is acquitted.  Too bad the justice system is held hostage to racial politics.



Q.     Why is this a "Political Trail"?

A.     Because Race remains an issue; because GZ would never have thought a white kid minding his own business was a threat; cause racists have already excused the behavior of the killing of a teenager, because he was black he deserved it; because racists believe the criminal justice system always excuses the behavior of black men and boys, that's why so few are incarcerated, and because no matter how often racists deny they are racist their posts belie their denials.

GZ, an adult, shot and killed TM, a teenager.  GZ was armed with a deadly weapon, TM was unarmed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> his abrasions are immaterial. What is material is that he stalked that unarmed young man and we know the rest of the story.



*What is material is that he stalked *

Stalked? LOL!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 21, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.     Why is this a "Political Trail"?


A.     Because our racially motivated president had to insert himself (once again) into an issue he knew nothing about, other than it involved a black person.  He's no better than Al Sharpton.


----------



## Polk (Jun 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > his abrasions are immaterial. What is material is that he stalked that unarmed young man and we know the rest of the story.
> ...



Fair. Stalk implies stealth.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The 2012 Florida Statutes

 Title XLVI
CRIMES Chapter 776 
JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE View Entire Chapter 

776.012&#8195;*Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony*

Trayvon Martin had A LEGAL RIGHT to defend himself (not using deadly force) if he had reason to believe Zimmerman was about to attack him. He had every reason to believe Zimmerman meant to attack him. Zimmerman was following him in dark, deserted  place. When Martin ran, Zimmerman ran after him.  Martin had every right to turn on Zimmerman and use force against him.  Martin had no idea who this guy was, not that he was neighborhood watch, nothing except some wierdo was following him and meant to do him harm.

Zimmerman had a right to defend himself if attacked, but  NOT TO USE DEADLY FORCE.  His life was not in imminent danger.  He knew the police were minutes away. He knew he had a gun, he was not being so beaten, if at all, that he needed to kill someone to save his life.  Matrtin's body was found several feet away from the concrete path: Zimmerman's head was not being banged against that path when he shot Martin: Martin's body was too far away from the path.  Also, there was not a drop of Martin's blood anywhere on Zimmerman.  

I do hope the jury will realizes this.  As a woman, if I were in Martin's position, with someone following and then chasing me in a dark, deserted place, who ran after me when I started to run away, if I were capable, I would turn and attack that man.  Of course I would.  Anyone would.  And in Florida, if not everywhere, I would have a right to if I thought I was at risk of being attacked.  And Martin had every reason to believe he was.

Zimmerman was not in fear of imminent death.  A fist fight with a teenager does not cause anyone on Earth to think they are about to be killed.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 21, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


Gawd, you're an idiot!


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



GZ is also on record on the 9-11 call being told by the operator not to follow the suspect.  This guy is a vigilante.  If he had been minding his own business that day he'd be free today and the kid would be alive.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Polk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> ...



He has the proof,  he was attacked,  he has the injuries,  witness #6 says he saw Martin on top of Zimmerman "raining down blows like MMA".

The prosecution cannot refute Zimmerman's testimony...there are no witnesses to the initial confrontation between Zimmerman and Martin except Zimmerman.

If the prosecution cannot prove Zimmerman testimony is false,  and they cannot,  it's over.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



In order to convict Zimmerman, the jury will have to believe he had a right to use deadly force, which would mean his life was in imminent danger.  It wasn't.  A fractured nose, a black eye, some scrapes on the back of his head, plus the fact Martin was not on top of him when he was shot: and knowing that the police were going to be there within moments, he was not justified in using deadly force.  The law, as it is written, is actually more in favor of Trayvon, not Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 22, 2013)

Polk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> ...



Incorrect.  Zimmerman is claiming self defense acting within his legal limits according to Florida state law.  The burden is on the state to prove that it wasnt if they want a conviction.


----------



## Zona (Jun 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Trained fighter?  He was a trained fighter?  If annivthing zimmermn should HAVE known how to Fight since he was a watch cop wanna be.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



 We would need a whole thread on what was wrong with witness 6 interviews. Injuries don't mean he was attacked.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



LOL Martin was not bigger than Zimmerman.  According to the autopsy, Trayvon weighed 158 pounds.  According to police reports the night of the shooting, Zimmerman weighted 200 pounds.  As well, Trayvon was not a trained fighter. Where do you get this BS?  Trayvon was a tall, skinny teenager and not a trained fighter.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



How many black jurors? I guess they are afraid he'd be convicted if they let blacks on the jury. Better let the racist whites on, though.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> ...


As opposed to the racist black ones?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Perhaps. If there are 12 jurors, surely 6 should be white and the other 6 black?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Why?  Do you wish this to be a racial trial, decided by racially motivated jurors?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.     Why is this a "Political Trail"?
> ...



And you're a bit worse then Lester Maddox.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Its only 6 jurors...you are not even keeping up with the trial...they just went through a week of jury selection.  

You dont pick juries on the basis of color.  What kind of precedent would that send?  For so many wanting things to not be about color and profiling, they sure are suggesting color and profiling be used with the jury.  Basing anything on color is nonsense and does nothing but further the divide.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



History suggests rather strongly that a southern jury makes 'mistakes'.   It is the great irony that the mistakes always cost a black man his freedom.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



We have had virtually no information on this case all down here, so I rely mainly on what you lot have found out.
I take it jury selection is not yet over?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, but it would be unfair to have mainly whites on the jury, or mainly blacks. The chance for bias increases. I would want to see an even playing field, so the verdict will be fair.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


And you're a bit worse than this guy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEliOezdy-Y]Shabazz the clown.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Your comment proves you are more interested in the racial aspect rather than the legal aspect of this case.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

A group of women will determine his guilt.

In our country, the accused is entitled to a trial by a jury of his PEERS. Not the pretend victim's peers. For one thing, druggy drop outs don't usually register to vote, and thus aren't called for jury duty.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 22, 2013)

&#8226;"You never really understand a person until you consider things from his point of view - until you climb into his skin and walk around in it."

Atticus Finch, "To Kill a Mockingbird"

Applies to both GZ and TM.  The only thing we really know is an armed adult man killed an unarmed teenager.  We know the minor purchased iced tea and candy, so we can infer that was his reason for being on scene.  We don't know what GZ was doing or why he was on scene armed with a deadly weapon.  

I know that carrying a deadly weapon has an affect on a person's behavior.  It maybe subtle, yet when one has a weapon they will act with less caution and with a bit more bravado.  The effect is much like a meek person after a couple of drinks.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, I just like trials to be fair.

For instance, if a black man was on trial for killing a white man, I wouldn't want the jury to be full of white men, would you? Nor would I want it full of black men. 
Can't you understand that??


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


So explain how choosing a jury based on their race makes it fair.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Because this case is about race - you have the blacks defending Trayvon and the whites defending Zimmerman. People have turned the case into a racial debate and the media hasn't helped.

I don't think you would get a fair outcome if all the jury were black - you would have a right to object if they were all black.


----------



## Zona (Jun 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> A group of women will determine his guilt.
> 
> In our country, the accused is entitled to a trial by a jury of his PEERS. Not the pretend victim's peers. For one thing, druggy drop outs don't usually register to vote, and thus aren't called for jury duty.



I heard you are fat.  Fuck you with that druggy drop out crap. I am his peer and I am no druggy drop out, racist.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Race is integral to the case and to the trial you moron.  If GZ had been a black man, and TM a white teen who had candy and ice tea in his possession, you would be calling for GZ to be executed.  If you were honest, you would admit it.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Obviously the prosecution was ok with it.  Aren't they the ones who are trying to make Zimmerman look like a racist?  I mean, isn't that their strategy?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

No, you don't. Zimmerman isn't white. He's HISPANIC.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Just because you're a racist doesn't mean everyone else is, asshole.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > A group of women will determine his guilt.
> ...



Then you aren't his peer, wacko.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Many on this forum are, and we both know that attitudes would be a lot different if Zimmerman was black and Trayvon was white.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


If that were the case, we wouldn't hear about it at all, and there would be no trial.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I know that carrying a deadly weapon has an affect on a person's behavior.  It maybe subtle, yet when one has a weapon they will act with less caution and with a bit more bravado.  The effect is much like a meek person after a couple of drinks.




I know that exactly the opposite is true.

Since I started carrying a firearm,  I am much more patient,  I've changed my driving habits,  and I always keep my cool regardless of the situation.

Why?  Because I understand that ANY confrontation can escalate to life threatening.  So I am far less confrontational.  

No cutting the guy off who cut me off,  no brake checking the tailgater,  no flipping the bird to aggressive drivers...all things I did routinely before I carried a firearm.

I discussions with other CCW holders,  I have found this to be a common occurrence.  

I have a literary quote of my own...with power comes responsibility.

Carrying a firearm makes me a more responsible citizens...far more cognizant of possible repercussions of my actions than ever before.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 22, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You cannot pick a fight with someone and when you are getting you butt kicked, pull out a gun and shoot him and plead it self defense. Illegal for NW to carry a gun. To follow someone especially not identifying himself as  NW. Should have stayed in is car. He could have fought Trayvon off with one hand behind his back. Not a member of neighborhood watch but self appointed vigilante. Judge, jury and executioner. Racial profiling.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



And why would that be?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



We know your ATTITUDE would be different. If Zimmerman was black,, you'd be saying he is innocent, and being framed because of his color.

We know who the racists are, Noomi...and it isn't the people who think Zimmerman had a right to defend himself. It's you, and criminals who want law abiding people to run scared.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



If Tryvon were white, most likely he'd still be alive.  If GZ were black and had shot Trayvon, they would have arrested him for murder immediately and there would likely be no media coverage and no controversy and by this time he'd be in prisonn at this moment serving a long sentence.  America is still racist, especially in the South.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You say Zimmerman had a right to defend himself, but you don't even know if he actually DID defend himself!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



So if I know that, and you know that, why does KG and SJ not get this?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Because they are racists.  With all 'due' respect, you don't live in the US and don't understand the racial chemistry going on here, nor do you understand the racial history of the US.  You really shouldn't be trying to comment on it.  It is something deeply ingrained in American culture.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


For the same reason charges were dropped against the "New Black Panthers" for voter intimidation during the 2008 election in Philadelphia.  Don't play dumb.


----------



## Zona (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Speaking of dumb, you do know those TWO guys were in west philly.  A black west Philly.  I want you to think about that.  I grew up there.  It's very very black and there were two guys.  Fox made you actually think they made someone vote differently.    Damn.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I am not playing dumb. How would I know about the Black Panthers or whatever?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



The jury selection was live streamed on line.  There is no excuse for not being informed if you are going to engage in the discussion.  Otherwise you appear to be speaking on bias alone, which does little to add to the conversation.  

You want the jury divided upon racial lines.  That is blatant racism.  Jurors are to decide a verdict based on the evidence presented.  It is the responsibility of both sides to pick the jury they feel best represents that ability...Jury selection is over and the two sides have made their decisions.  The current jury is what is left.

Of course if you knew anything about the makeup of the alternate jurors, then you would know the makeup of the jury is closer to what you want.  Look it up.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Exactly.  You don't understand the race issues in America.
> 
> SJ is trying to say that because they are black, they were given a pass on criminal behavior and that if the murderer of Trayvon was black and Trayvon was white, he'd be given a pass too. The fact is just the opposite.  The cops, especially in the South, would automatically assume a black man was a guilty man and a white person of Trayvon's age was a kid and being unarmed, was shot down in cold blood. There would be no question. There would be a quick trial and the black man would be on his way to prison lickity split. Our prisons are full of black men, and yes, it is because they commit crimes, but also because they are black and the justice system and culture are not on their side.





Noomi said:


> *The only race issue in the US I know of is the riots which occurred after the Rodney King trial.*
> I understand what you are saying though, and I agree.



If your only knowledge of US race issues is Rodney King, then you have an extremely limited understand of it.  Very extreme.  It is a very complex issue and goes all the way back to the times of slavery.  I would not try to come to any conclusions about this situation, as far as race is concerned.  Just read and ask quesions.  For example,  you said the 'whites' are on Zimmerman's side.  Nothing could be farther from the truth.  White conservatives who are pro-gun and/or anti-blacks are on Zimmerman's side, not all whites, far from it.  I'm white as are many  on here who think Zimmerman killed Trayvon without a good cause and needs to be found guilty.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## auditor0007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



From what I heard, every woman on that jury has at least fired a gun, and at least two of them are gun owners.  It's funny you think Zimmerman will be convicted.  I see it the other way.  I don't see how any jury finds him guilty, even though he most likely was the instigator initially.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I know that carrying a deadly weapon has an affect on a person's behavior.  It maybe subtle, yet when one has a weapon they will act with less caution and with a bit more bravado.  The effect is much like a meek person after a couple of drinks.
> ...



That's you.

From  your posts you seem like a very level headed person.

That doesn't seem to be the case with Zimmerman.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Excuse me, I thought you were somewhat informed.  My mistake.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Not everyone has the same obsession with non issues you folks do.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Yeah, so what?  I lived in D.C. for 17 years.  What's your point?  Voter intimidation is a crime and they were caught on camera committing that crime.  I don't give a shit about the racial makeup of Philadelphia (or where you lived).


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No they weren't.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Try posting something of substance, Swallow (if you think you can).


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


No?  What would you call it, a welcoming committee?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4MTQVMatW0]RACIST GROUP INTIMIDATES VOTERS - YouTube[/ame]     [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-HK_VT81Pk]Philadelphia Voter Intimidation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



And you wanting to gargle my jizz has substance?

Get a life SGay. Stop hitting on old straight men.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Where was the voter "intimidation", SGay?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Oh gee, look.  Swallow is resorting to homosexual references again.  Who would have guessed?  A preoccupation, perhaps?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Resorting?

You are the one asking for a swallow, SGay.

There's no "resorting".

There's calling them as I see them you fucking fag.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Political trials like this aren't always decided on facts.  The jury may very well find him guilty, just to avoid feeling responsible for the riots we all know will happen if he is acquitted.  Too bad the justice system is held hostage to racial politics.



Too bad we have such a racist country that we occassionally have to make a trial about the politics. 

The real "racism" was that Zimmerman wasn't arrested on the spot when he had a smoking gun in his hand and a dead kid on the sidewalk.  

If he had been black and the dead kid on the sidewalk white, that certainly would not have been the case.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


See what I mean?  You're preoccupied with it.  In your mind, you're probably lashing out at yourself for being gay, thinking if you call someone else a fag, you won't still be one yourself.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Political trials like this aren't always decided on facts.  The jury may very well find him guilty, just to avoid feeling responsible for the riots we all know will happen if he is acquitted.  Too bad the justice system is held hostage to racial politics.
> ...


You can speculate all you want but it doesn't change the fact that Martin attacked him and he didn't have to.  Martin thought he was gonna teach him a lesson and kick his ass but it didn't work out that way.  The fact that Zimmerman had a smoking gun in his hand does not mean he's automatically guilty of murder.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Oh, how interesting.  You know what Trayvon was thinking? You're channeling the dead now are you?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Stop the presses..let my girlfriend in on the news. Or my ex wife. Or about the dozens of other women I've been with.

Oh wait..sleeping with women means you're NOT gay.

Asking a man to swallow his jiz?

That means your gay.

Faggot.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


No, just common sense based on his phone conversation at the time, and the witnesses.  By the way, were you there?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And all the pieces of the story begin to fall together.

Zimmerman spots a black guy in his complex. Then follows him. Then calls the cops. Then after Martin notices him and tries to get away from him..Zimmerman chases him in his car until that's no longer possible. Then, Zimmerman gets out of the car and chases Martin down.

Well Martin, having a flash of "teaching a guy that's been chasing him a lesson", administers a minute long beat down so bad..it required Zimmerman to take his life.

Gotta love it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Not speculating at all. 

He had a gun on him. He was out hunting for bad guys, and all he found was this kid. 

He needs to fry.  If the state jury doesn't do him in, the Federal government will file hate crime charges.   

either way, he's going down.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




who brought race into the issue?

why, it was the racists!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> who brought race into the issue?
> 
> why, it was the racists!



I thought it was Zimmerman when he mumbled "Fucking Coons".  but that's just me.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You guys are hilarious.

It's kinda like 150 or so years of institutional racism in this country..never happened.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 22, 2013)

Zimmermann was the aggressor. He had a gun. The police told him to back off, he did not. The least he should be convicted on is manslaughter.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


What does your "girlfriend" think of your preoccupation with gay sex?  That is, IF you really have one.  I mean, you say you you're normal but your comments say different.  Just an observation.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I have no preoccupation with gay sex. That would be you.

Every single thread you are asking me for a swallow.

Gosh..you think you could get your mind off old man cock long enough to discuss an issue, SGay?

Public bathrooms in your area closed down?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



how old was Martin?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > who brought race into the issue?
> ...



link?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I WAS discussing an issue.  You ran out of argument and started with your usual gay sex references.  Should I post it?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Sure.

In the same post you asked for a "swallow".

Fucking faggot.

AIDS ruining you cognition?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Keep proving my point.  Preoccupation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Did George Zimmerman Use A Racial Slur? - Ta-Nehisi Coates - The Atlantic


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



OK. We have a teen aged kid being followed by an older man. The kid doesn't know the man, and the guy keeps following him. Then the guy gets out of his car, and goes after him. Think maybe the kid might be wondering what the guy's intentions were? At that age, I would also have attempted some serious ass kicking on the fellow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



S. J.'s preoccupation with gay sex reveals a latency in him that is becoming unmanageable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2013)

Polk said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Ok. So what?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> I listened to the tape again before going-off to do some work .I thought it sounded like GZ has ADHD or ADD. Anyone els catch that? Also, was he reused his application to the Police dept?
> New evidence: George Zimmerman applied to be a cop but was turned down - OrlandoSentinel.com
> 
> 
> ...



There are many reasons someone would not get a job on the police force, but is still OK to carry.  I'm pretty sure no one would hire me with pulmonary hypertension, but there is nothing in the concealed carry law that forbids me from carrying a gun.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> ...



I have fired a gun, once.  I hated it and I hate guns. So the fact someone has fired a gun does not mean they are pro-gun in any way.  The fact you hope jury members are pro-gun is very telling: shows exactly what your agenda is.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



what i find interesting about the pro guns in the jury 

is the percentage of guns in the home 

is much higher there then what the lefties 

like to report


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I hate to tell ya, but 'appearances' most assuredly DO come into play in a court of law.  I can give you many examples, but here are two:

In TN defendants in a criminal trial may not be brought to the courtroom in jail attire, handcuffs, and shackles.  That is considered prejudicial to the jury.  I mean, think about it, who wouldn't be afraid to render a not guilty verdict if Hannibal Lector came in with his face muzzle on?

I know of a med mal case in which the plaintiff lost.  When they polled the jury, the main thing they saw was the sour, mean look on the person's face.  They concluded a person that mean must have perpetrated a wrong. 

If the jury doesn't find you likeable your chances of being cleared drop considerably.  Many things can affect that, your dress, expression, behavior, et al.  "Justice" may be blind, but juries are not.  Lawyers advise their clients to clean up, get a haircut, and dress appropriately for court.  I know of one case here where a witness for the prosecution came to court dressed in shorts.  The judge's reaction was not short of ire, and the jury laughed at him.  The defendant, dressed appropriately looking very dignified, was acquitted.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...




"likable" 

OMara did a fine job in day two of the jury finalization 

at the beginning he genitally touched zimmerman 

and did so in the end as well


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> [
> 
> 
> "likable"
> ...



He touched Zimmerman's Genitals?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



once again you prove yourself to be an imbecile 

thanks for pointing it out so clearly


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*If Zimmerman actually did use a racial slur*

 ^ a quote from your source

IF...............


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You should have been here then, there was a hilarious thread something about 'If I had a dog, it would look like the one Obama ate.'


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sorry, I said I was going to stop being an asshole about it, but I lied.



IOU + rep, but I've got to spread it around first.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



1. then " 150 years of institutionalized racism" is irrelevant

2. then you could have been shot too, and rightfully so


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Dude, go back and look at the word you used...


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



There, that's better!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



a typo 

--LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > It's all over but the riots.
> ...



Man, do I ever owe you a neg!  That is NOT the purpose of the courts!

And here is a scratch pad for people as narrow minded as you!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This case was over before Zimmerman was arrested.
> ...



Ahh......the oh so tolerant left!  NOT~!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Polk said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...





> Stalking can be defined as the willful and *repeated* following, watching and/or harassing of another person. Unlike other crimes, which usually involve one act, stalking is a series of actions that occur over a period of time.



Stalking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



this ^ is coming from a moron that does not comprehend the meaning of the word "if"

Stupidity such as yours is impossible to duplicate


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




CNN pretty much proved this was false.

What Zimmerman said was Punks or Cold.

Joe knows this...I've corrected this personally on at least one occasion.

[youtube]kL84rHwIuKg&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]YOt1wEDy0SI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Spreading false information only serves to undermine credibility.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



"Punks" and "cold" don't sound ANYTHING alike.  

And what ZImmerman said didn't sound like either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



NOt really from the left. 

I'm a pragmatist.  

George ZImmerman is a slug.  the world will not be diminished by sending him to jail. 

Avoiding a race riot and disuading the next asshole who thinks he's The Punisher from shooting someone will save lives.   

Works for me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Again, that is not the purpose of the courts, you stupid fuck. If you think it is, I hope it gets turned on you one day.  

Are you working yet?  I hope so, because I relish the thought that your SS taxes go almost directly into my bank account.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




what a sick fuck ^


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

He's just a common liar.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You ? a pragmatist ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



A 'pragmatist' loser who isn't capable of much more than this:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

What a bunch of folks talking about things they really have no idea bout.

The judge and jury will do their duty, and we will abide it.

If there are riots (which we all know won't happen), LEO will trundle out the water cannons and cameras.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Listen to me: YOU ARE WRONG.  

You can believe as you wish, but you are setting yourself up for a massive disappointment.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Listen to me.

You are full of shit.

IF you could point to any evidence available to the prosecution which would rebut Zimmerman's account, you'd point to it.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 22, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Missorian and others who seem just beyond convinced of Zimmerman's innocence seem to continue claiming that Zimmerman can just give any cockamamie story and the burden of proof is on the prosecution to disprove.

NOT the case.

THEIR burden is in proving that he shot the kid - A claim which is not refuted.

If it was self-defense, it's HIS burden to demonstrate such.

As I said many pages ago in this thread, by those standards, ANYONE who shot anyone could simply state "He was going to hit me!" and leave the State with a dead witness and an unprovable standard.

You know this stuff Ilar, don't you? Aren't you in the legal field?  What makes this case different exactly, or is it just wishful thinking by gun nuts?


----------



## Zarius (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



You nailed it. If he gets off then any fool can walk up on someone and say to them "what are you doing here?" Then blast them. Like this guy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48YIcVGcq_A]Firefighter Shoots, Kills Neighbor Over Loud Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

We already covered this in The Fact Thread, but if the defense files prima facie of self defense, they have to show enough that it could be, then the burden indeed shifts to the state to prove that it was not self defense and then prove M2.

The links are all over there.

-Pete and Repeat


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




It's Saturday and 5 o'clock somewhere - can I get some of that you're having?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We already covered this in The Fact Thread, but if the defense files prima facie of self defense, they have to show enough that it could be, then the burden indeed shifts to the state to prove that it was not self defense and then prove M2.
> 
> The links are all over there.



Ya know, it did come up over there and I haven't fully looked into it.  At what point does it become "accepted" as such or whatever that process is?  

I really have to look into that... But to me, even at first glance, it doesn't look like self defense.  It looks like he picked a fight, probably emboldened because he had a gun, and shot the kid when he started losing said fight.


> -Pete and Repeat



Cute.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




my avi is a whiskey sour

maraschino cherry, sour mix  with  1/2 tsp of maraschino syrup and a cocktail sword

I use canadian whiskey


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > We already covered this in The Fact Thread, but if the defense files prima facie of self defense, they have to show enough that it could be, then the burden indeed shifts to the state to prove that it was not self defense and then prove M2.
> ...




It boils down to this - the defense NEVER has the burden to prove, that's all on the state.

I'll figure out where the links are at some point and tag you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Can I get my with Turkey 101?

Cheers!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > We already covered this in The Fact Thread, but if the defense files prima facie of self defense, they have to show enough that it could be, then the burden indeed shifts to the state to prove that it was not self defense and then prove M2.
> ...



Thanks!

You having a good weekend?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup, the state has to prove Z shot wrongly.  But if it comes down to solely taking Z's word, then the state can and will impeach his creditability.

The jury and how it looks at Z is going to determine his fate.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...




You are not listening.

Zimmerman will present his case for self defense.

It will sound something like this:

"I saw suspicious activity,  a person unknown to me...the neighborhood watch captain...walking in the dark,  in the rain...who seemed to be casing the nearby houses and backyards.

I phoned the police while I kept an eye on this person to make sure he engaged in no criminal activity before the police arrived.

When the person noticed that I was watching their activities,  they fled and I lost contact with them.

At that time the police dispatcher,  concerned for my safety,  informed me that they did not need for me to continue following the person,  and that I should move to meet the officers when they arrived.

They asked my address,  but as I didn't know the whereabouts of the person I had been following,  I didn't want to give that information where it was possible the person I was following could hear my conversation,  so I told the dispatcher I would meet the officers near the mailboxes.

On my way to the mailboxes,  I walked a circuitous route,  inspecting windows and doors of the houses nearby for evidence of damage...as is my normal routine when patrolling the neighborhood.

Suddenly a man stepped out of an alley and began shouting at me.

He was angry,  questioning why I was following him.

I tried to explain that I was a member of the neighborhood watch when the man sucker punched me in the face.

I fell backwards trying to escape the man,  but he was on top of me punching my face and body,  he grabbed my head and was slamming the back of my head into something hard...I could feel blood...

At this point,  I was afraid he was going to kill me.  I felt like I was going to lose consciousness and he was going to keep bashing my head and there was going to be nothing I could do...I was absolutely in fear for my life.  I was screaming for help but no one came...

So I took the only course of action available...it was him or me.

I never wanted to kill him,  I'm truly sorry that he is dead,  but like I said,  it was my last resort,  I honestly believe he was going to kill me."

And the evidence backs him up.

He called the police...who calls the police first when they intend to kill someone?

Zimmerman had blunt force injuries,  Martin did not.

Two witnesses place Zimmerman on the ground,  one places Martin on top of him "raining down blows like MMA"

Zimmerman cooperated with the police,  and was not arrested until the story became political and racial.

I believe him...the local police believed...the first prosecutor believed him...and the jury will believe him.

Where is the evidence that refutes his account?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.

The women will take upon themselves the character as present of Z, will consider the circumstance, and then ask themselves why he murdered another woman's son.

Stop the masculine-type logic.  That is not going to determine this case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] made a really good point about this yesterday.  The dispatcher actually "asked Z for assistance" so to speak in the call - where is he?  do you see him now? etc.  His post is a few pages back on it.  I hadn't even thought of it that way.

Incidentally the judge just ruled "no" on voice experts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.

He said "keep your ass in the car, podjo" and Z disobeyed the order.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.
> 
> He said "keep your ass in the car, podjo" and Z disobeyed the order.



I think "podjo" may be a racist thing.

Damn dispatchers.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.
> 
> He said "keep your ass in the car, podjo" and Z disobeyed the order.




"OK,  we don't need you to do that."  is not something I would classify as an order even if I was of the mind to believe a police dispatcher on the phone has the authority to give me an order,  which he does not.


----------



## tjvh (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



I believe you confused kid for street thug...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.
> 
> The women will take upon themselves the character as present of Z, will consider the circumstance, and then ask themselves why he murdered another woman's son.
> 
> Stop the masculine-type logic.  That is not going to determine this case.



I don't believe that for a second Jake.

Woman,  man,  it makes no difference.  The facts of the case will prevail.

And on the facts as I know them,  I believe Zimmerman will be acquitted.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.
> 
> The women will take upon themselves the character as present of Z, will consider the circumstance, and then ask themselves why he murdered another woman's son.
> 
> Stop the masculine-type logic.  That is not going to determine this case.



Masculine-type logic? Are you serious?  Logic is not the special province of men. Far from it.  In fact, the simple act of thinking so make is clear you are unable to think logically.  Women are no less logical than men, though men like to think so, which is a perfect example of how illogical men are.  Wanting to believe women are inherently less logical than men is an emotional process, not a process of reasoning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Zimmerman's account of the incident is supported by both the 911 tape and injuries to him and Martin.
While there may very well be one or two women on the jury who will vote for conviction on emotion rather than the evidence, I can't see 12 of them doing so.
Worst scenario for Zimmerman will be a hung jury. Even then, I doubt that they would retry the case if they get what I would guess would be 10:2 for acquittal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

I said masculine-type logic, Esmeralda.  There is no one logic, and you know as well as I do, that the women will act as they best see appropriate in the light of the evidence, of Z's character, and that another woman's son is dead.  There is nothing inferior about that.

Don't ever put words of inference in my mouth that I did not make.  That is inherently illogical, because that will always out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zimmerman's account of the incident is supported by both the 911 tape and injuries to him and Martin.
> While there may very well be one or two women on the jury who will vote for conviction on emotion rather than the evidence, I can't see 12 of them doing so.
> Worst scenario for Zimmerman will be a hung jury. Even then, I doubt that they would retry the case if they get what I would guess would be 10:2 for acquittal.



You are very likely in error (nothing new there) because you get so emotional.

I will remind you if you are.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I said masculine-type logic, Esmeralda.  There is no one logic, and you know as well as I do, that the women will act as they best see appropriate in the light of the evidence, of Z's character, and that another woman's son is dead.  There is nothing inferior about that.
> 
> Don't ever put words of inference in my mouth that I did not make.  That is inherently illogical, because that will always out.



There is only one logic.  There is not feminine logic and masculine logic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I said masculine-type logic, Esmeralda.  There is no one logic, and you know as well as I do, that the women will act as they best see appropriate in the light of the evidence, of Z's character, and that another woman's son is dead.  There is nothing inferior about that.
> ...



Only if we are all borgs without personality and emotions, without sex and age and ethnicity and religion.

Best think this through.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's account of the incident is supported by both the 911 tape and injuries to him and Martin.
> ...



As if anyone really is interested in your irrelevance.

12 women WILL NOT VOTE TO CONVICT. I guarantee it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are refering to emotion, not logic.  If reasoning is influenced by sex, age, ethnicity and religion, it is not logic.  It is flawed reasoning influenced by emotions and perceptions--not logic.  We cannot expect a jury to be purely logical; they will be influenced by emotion and perception, but both men and women will be, equally.  What you are or were refering to is that you think women perceive things differently than men and thus will see this differently than men. This is not necessarily so; in fact, it is a sexist stereotype.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


he's "out" it would appear 


JakeStarkey said:


> Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.
> 
> He said "keep your ass in the car, podjo" and Z disobeyed the order.



yep. the dispatcher said meet the cop car at the gate or meet the cop car at the street near where the 150lb black teenager u.s. citizen was last seen. 

podjo said fuck that, got out of the truck and ran around the house. We all know what happened after that. I would have called the cops on podjo seeing as he is 28 and around 200lbs at the time of the murder and the teenager was around 150 lbs


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It is only 6 women, and you cannot guarantee anything--it's  nothing but wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You are defending the indefensible.  You cannot separate reasoning from being human in all of its aspects.

It is what it is.  To suggest otherwise, is to support a false world of stereotyping.

Yes, you are flatly wrong on this.  Won't argue with you further, because you are invested sexually and emotionally in your view point.  How immature.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Now you, who is the one invested emotionally in your opinion, are dismissing me? Too funny.  You are not being at all logical, not at all.  There is pure reasoning and logic.  That is a fact.  It is  not dependent on emotion or perceptions based on culture, sex, etc.  Then there is flawed reasoning based on emotion and perceptions.  It may be a concept too difficult for you to understand as it is clear you are already set in your own beliefs about this.  Also,  you are trying to be patronizing to me, likely because I am a woman  and I know more about logic than you do.  What I have tried to point out is that there is pure reason and there is flawed reasoning based on emotin and perception, which is in some way what you are trying to say. The problem is you are denying there is pure logic and  you are suggesting, quite directly,  there is such a thing as feminine or masculing logic: which is a fallacy.  It's a fallacy because women and men are individuals. Not all women think alike.  Not all women perceive alike. Not all women understand reality alike.  And the same goes for men. Therefore, there can be no masculine or feminine logic.  You are basing your position on a faulty premise, which would be that all women (or men) think alike.  They don't. They are individuals.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

Jakes is the board joke. Nobody on either side of any issue takes him seriously. He's just a troll, and a liar, and more than a little creepy.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Jakes is the board joke. Nobody on either side of any issue takes him seriously. He's just a troll, and a liar, and more than a little creepy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > We already covered this in The Fact Thread, but if the defense files prima facie of self defense, they have to show enough that it could be, then the burden indeed shifts to the state to prove that it was not self defense and then prove M2.
> ...





Negged.  You are not the boss of this forum.  YOU go fuck yourself.  It's clear no one else has bothered with you for at least 50 years.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Don't sweat it Sunshine, I got my first neg and I'm kind of excited and proud about it.  I'm a Real Member now.

It doesn't say anything though - not even a frowny face.  Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 22, 2013)

I am a Sheriff Auxiliary Volunteer in my community. There are 130 of us. We wear uniforms, badges, carry radios, and drive patrol cars that are almost identical to those driven by deputies. We are NOT armed. If we were to be caught in uniform with a weapon, we would be fired instantly. In order to do what Zimmerman was doing as a volunteer with the SAV, we had to take 4 hours of training, 5 days per week, for 7 weeks. We had to pass a test every single day of training.

Having said all that, I believe that Zimmerman is going to be acquitted. Why? Because of "Reasonable doubt". There will be some that will leave the courtroom with the feeling that Zimmerman's story, though not likely, is plausible. Not me, mind you. In my mind, Zimmerman is a vigilante who is guilty as sin. But, they would never have picked me for the jury, and with good reason, in view of what I do two shifts per week. Zimmerman was looking for trouble, and he found it. now he will walk. We can only hope that eventually, he will get a little O.J. Simpson karma.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.
> 
> The women will take upon themselves the character as present of Z, will consider the circumstance, and then ask themselves why he murdered another woman's son.
> 
> Stop the masculine-type logic.  That is not going to determine this case.



I didn't realize you were such a goddamned misogynist.  Maybe you think women shouldn't be lawyers, and judges, or only a paltry token few. Yeah that's it we should all stick to wiping butts and emptying bedpans.   You don't know what you are talking about.  There is nothing, N O T H I N G, that indicates women will be less objective than men on a jury.  For your information and hopefully your edification, I could convict you in a heartbeat.  I could also sentence you to death by whatever means the state would be using at the time.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

Of course he's a misogynist, always has been.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.
> ...



​


ss


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You're right 6 seats on a non Capital crime in FL.

They will not convict.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Jakes is the board joke. Nobody on either side of any issue takes him seriously. He's just a troll, and a liar, and more than a little creepy.



irony here ^ is delicious


----------



## Zarius (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I was called a spear chucker in a neg rep the other day. If that makes you feel better.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

just saw that there was a mandatory minimum for 2nd degree murder committed w/ a gun.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Anybody who hasn't been negged by Sunshine is just not in the "In" crowd!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Dang!  I wanted that one.

Congrats!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Who called you that?


----------



## Zarius (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ghook 93


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Or maybe they can do math.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well it HAS to say SOMETHING... Not a period or something?  Used to be you had to put something in the field, couldn't leave it blank.

Haven't given one in awhile.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

IMO:

Even if, arguendo, Zimmerman got beat up by the teenager, he should not have shot the unarmed boy in the chest.  Zim, appears to have been the initial aggressor in so far as he was following the boy, who would from his perspective see Zim as an aggressor who is stalking him. The boy had the right to stand his ground against Zim.  Zim being the adult, should have been able to diffuse the situation.  Zim being the adult with a gun, should have been able to get the boy to back off without shooting the boy in the chest.  Where I grew up the guy that gets up after loosing a fist fight with a knife or gun is a despicable coward.

But the most important part of the story is what happened afterwards.  After shooting the boy in the chest, Zim left the boy face down in the mud.  According to the reports, also from Zim, Zim was on top of the boy holding him down as the boy died face down in the mud.  I believe I even heard Zim say in one report that he put his knees into the back of the boy.  I've heard lots of examples of CPR but never putting your knees into the back of a boy that has been shot in the chest.  I'd like to hear the detail about the events that occurred immediately after the shooting.  Where I come from even people you don't like and/or people who are your enemies deserve to live.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.
> ...



Now, if the victim would have been Morman, Jake would acquit without a problem.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Obviously, Martin was not afraid of Zimmerman or he would not have attacked him, he would have run from him.  Martin was clearly the aggressor.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I used to teach with a prof who said that we ALL have prejudices.  He had devised a tool that would root yours out.  I don't think a research tool is even needed on forums.  It glares.

I had another prof who asserted that women are less corruptible than men.  It was a guy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IMO:
> 
> Even if, arguendo, Zimmerman got beat up by the teenager, he should not have shot the unarmed boy in the chest.  Zim, appears to have been the initial aggressor in so far as he was following the boy, who would from his perspective see Zim as an aggressor who is stalking him. The boy had the right to stand his ground against Zim.  Zim being the adult, should have been able to diffuse the situation.  Zim being the adult with a gun, should have been able to get the boy to back off without shooting the boy in the chest.  Where I grew up the guy that gets up after loosing a fist fight with a knife or gun is a despicable coward.
> 
> But the most important part of the story is what happened afterwards.  After shooting the boy in the chest, Zim left the boy face down in the mud.  According to the reports, also from Zim, Zim was on top of the boy holding him down as the boy died face down in the mud.  I believe I even heard Zim say in one report that he put his knees into the back of the boy.  I've heard lots of examples of CPR but never putting your knees into the back of a boy that has been shot in the chest.  I'd like to hear the detail about the events that occurred immediately after the shooting.  Where I come from even people you don't like and/or people who are your enemies deserve to live.



Eyewitness accounts say Zimmerman was on the ground and the Martin was on top of him, then the self defense scenario is quite plausible. Lots of stories and myths out there and it is up to jury to decide what happened. I can see this going either way.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Nope, not a damn thing.  It's a silent neg.  

I don't neg - I think it's dumb - I'll just say it right out here in the open so IDK how it works.  If I was to neg, I'd try to set the bar somewhere.  "You suck rotten eggs! ;-("  or something.

 [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] - will you neg me so I can be with the "in" crowd?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



don't know about neg reps (don't use 'em) but pos-reps don't require anything in the field at all. Half the time I write nothing unless the post is especially funny/intrigueing


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I can agree with that statement, we are all influenced by our environment, on these forums, I think people tend not to be to reserved, so it is usually, what you see is what you get.

I tend to also believe that women are more loyal to their values then men. And I agree less corruptible.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



LOL.  No, because my rep is such that it would knock you back too far.  Some of these people can't do simple math!  LOL.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IMO:
> 
> Even if, arguendo, Zimmerman got beat up by the teenager, he should not have shot the unarmed boy in the chest.  Zim, appears to have been the initial aggressor in so far as he was following the boy, who would from his perspective see Zim as an aggressor who is stalking him. The boy had the right to stand his ground against Zim.  Zim being the adult, should have been able to diffuse the situation.  Zim being the adult with a gun, should have been able to get the boy to back off without shooting the boy in the chest.  Where I grew up the guy that gets up after loosing a fist fight with a knife or gun is a despicable coward.
> 
> But the most important part of the story is what happened afterwards.  After shooting the boy in the chest, Zim left the boy face down in the mud.  According to the reports, also from Zim, Zim was on top of the boy holding him down as the boy died face down in the mud.  I believe I even heard Zim say in one report that he put his knees into the back of the boy.  I've heard lots of examples of CPR but never putting your knees into the back of a boy that has been shot in the chest.  I'd like to hear the detail about the events that occurred immediately after the shooting.  Where I come from even people you don't like and/or people who are your enemies deserve to live.



Trevon Martin was hardly a "kid" he was 5'11" tall and weighed 158 pounds at autopsy. Zimmerman was 5'7" tall and weighed 185 at booking. While Zimmerman had a 27 pound weight advantage, Martin was 4" taller and in far better physical condition.

What he did after he shot Martin is not all that relevant. He had just shot a young man that moments earlier had been trying to kill him by smashing his head into the pavement. Likely he was in shock from the physical and emotional trauma, but I can understand him restraining the man who had just been astride his chest. I wouldn't have been letting go myself. Mr. Zimmerman is not a doctor and had no idea how badly his assailant had been injured.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zimmerman will present his case for self defense.
> 
> It will sound something like this:
> 
> ...




Still waiting for anyone to present facts or evidence that refute this account of the incident.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

ummm...... Zimmerman wanted to be a cop & belonged to a "fight" gym as opposed to simply a weightlifting gym. Martin, on the other hand, 158 lbs. unarmed as well, pretty small fry compared to 200. GZ was also 28 and armed & Martin WAS 17.

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Zimmerman's height is shown as 5&#8242;8&#8243; (1.73 m); and his weight at 200 lb (91 kg) on the Sanford Police Department Offense Report for February 26, 2012, the night of the shooting.



so an armed, 28 yr old, 200 lb guy who trains at an MMA gym stalks an unarmed, 158 lb, 17 yr old who had just finished making a purchase at a local business.  
GZ was out for action & if there was none, which there wasn't, he was going to manufacture it, which he did. He also disobeyed the dispatcher's instructions. This guy could use some rehabilitation & prison would do that for him.

George Zimmerman trained at ?the most complete fight gym in the world? as a kickboxer 


> George Zimmerman trained at *&#8220;the most complete fight gym in the world&#8221;* as a kickboxer
> Posted on June 4, 2013
> A trained kickboxer! A kickboxer!  A 28 year old trained kickboxer up against a 17 year old kid carrying candy. Trayvon Martin didn&#8217;t stand a chance.
> 
> There was MMA style fighting but it wasn&#8217;t Trayvon Martin. * This is why Mark O&#8217;Mara wanted to paint this kid as a big scary black guy and taint the jury pool*.


"Open & shut case" Guilty, 2nd degree murder.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IMO:
> ...



What does it matter how big and tall the kid is? Would it have been ok for Zim to kill the kid if the kid was a 90lb 5' tall little guy?  Should we change our statutory laws to cover height and weight?  When I was in HS I was 5'7-5'9" 100-140ish as I grew... I won state in wrestling.  At that time I would routinely win fights with people that weighed 50% more than I did.  None of them ever killed me and it wasn't me that started the fights. Yeah it was a different time when a fist fight was more likely to result in the two becoming friends afterwards than someone getting shot. Boys will be boys and being the king of the mountain was just a part of neighborhood life.

At no point during any of the fights that I've ever been in did the idea of killing the guy come to mind.  I did get my head hit on concrete... and it does hurt.  I fought him off and won that fight without killing him.  Zim had the gun in his hand and "one" second to decide whether to kill the boy or not.  If you've ever pointed a weapon at a living thing you'll probably understand that the one second is an eternity.  He should have been able to take charge of the situation without killing the boy.  Even after shooting the boy, he should have tried to save him.  He treated the boy with no respect from the start to the end of the encounter... I suspect the jury will do the same to Zim.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IMO:
> 
> Even if, arguendo, Zimmerman got beat up by the teenager, he should not have shot the unarmed boy in the chest.  *Zim, appears to have been the initial aggressor in so far as he was following the boy, who would from his perspective see Zim as an aggressor who is stalking him.* The boy had the right to stand his ground against Zim.  Zim being the adult, should have been able to diffuse the situation.  Zim being the adult with a gun, should have been able to get the boy to back off without shooting the boy in the chest.  Where I grew up the guy that gets up after loosing a fist fight with a knife or gun is a despicable coward.
> 
> But the most important part of the story is what happened afterwards.  After shooting the boy in the chest, Zim left the boy face down in the mud.  According to the reports, also from Zim, Zim was on top of the boy holding him down as the boy died face down in the mud.  I believe I even heard Zim say in one report that he put his knees into the back of the boy.  I've heard lots of examples of CPR but never putting your knees into the back of a boy that has been shot in the chest.  I'd like to hear the detail about the events that occurred immediately after the shooting.  Where I come from even people you don't like and/or people who are your enemies deserve to live.



*Zim, appears to have been the initial aggressor in so far as he was following the boy, who would from his perspective see Zim as an aggressor who is stalking him.*  WTF?

Zimmerman was *allowed* to follow the young man.  This is still America.  Following someone is NOT a crime.

In reaction to that possibly perceived "provocation" it appears that Trayvon set out to beat the shit out of Zimmerman.  

That would make Trayvon, not Zimmerman, the one who initially provoked the physical altercation.  

It sure appears that Trayvon was winning, too.  He had no injuries except a scrape or abrasion on a knuckle which is consistent with landing blows, not getting attacked.  By stark contrast, Zimmerman had a busted nose and those injuries to the back of his skull consistent with his account that he was getting his head smashed onto the walkway.  

If the jury credits that (and the evidence appears to be almost entirely in his favor on those crucial matters) then the defense of justification appears to be plenty viable.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I'm always skeptical of posters who preface their comments by listing their accomplishments and bragging about their abilities, knowing there's no way of verifying it.  Makes me think they're just trying to impress somebody, or bolster their credibility, not realizing they really just look like a bullshitter.  Why not just make your comment and skip the bragging?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 22, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



You should really research first before exhibiting your ignorance. 

In order to sit on a Florida jury one must be a resident and registered voter; thats likely the case in every other state. 

And if youre referring to Florida residents who for some reason might belong to the Montana Militia, jurors are chosen at random from a pool of voters, no one can demand a particular juror be on the jury, and during voir dire the prosecution would likely have objected to such potential jurors. 

And the six-person jury is part of Florida judicial tradition, having nothing to do with budget cuts. 

Last, youre wrong about the outcome of the trial, theres little doubt Zimmerman will be acquitted.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> ummm...... Zimmerman wanted to be a cop & belonged to a "fight" gym as opposed to simply a weightlifting gym. Martin, on the other hand, 158 lbs. unarmed as well, pretty small fry compared to 200. GZ was also 28 and armed & Martin WAS 17.
> 
> Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...





Trayvon's texts:
Later in the month, on the 21st, he exchanged messages with at least one friend about an after-school fight.

One  of Trayvon&#8217;s cellphone pictures shows two teens about to square off  against one another as a third stands in the middle like a referee.  Trayvon said he fought a rival who &#8220;snitched on me.&#8221;


Trayvon: &#8220;I lost da 1st round  but won da 2nd nd 3rd.&#8221;


Friend: &#8220;Ohhh So It Wass 3 Rounds? Damn well at least yu wonn lol but yuu needa stop fighting.&#8221;


Trayvon: &#8220;Nay im not done with fool&#8230;.. he gone hav 2 see me again.&#8221;


Friend: &#8220;Nooo&#8230; Stop, yuu waint gonn bee satisified till yuh suspended again, huh?&#8221;


<SNIP>


 Five days later, he repeatedly appears to inquire about a gun with a  friend: &#8220;U got heat??&#8221; Hours later he was asked by text: &#8220;You want a 22  revolver?&#8221; The friend who sent the message said it was bought by &#8220;my  mommy.&#8221;


On Feb. 21, Trayvon appeared to be heading to Sanford to live with his father. But he hadn&#8217;t lost interest in guns.


&#8220;U wanna share a .380?&#8221; {Martin} asked one friend.


Weed, fights and guns: Trayvon Martin&#x2019;s text messages released - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com
​


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly a man stepped out of an alley and began shouting at me.
> ...



Ok here you go:

>>> Suddenly a man stepped out of an alley and began shouting at me.
It was not sudden, he chased the boy for a long period of time before the boy finally turned to defend himself.  It was a boy not a man.  There are no alleys there.

>>> He was angry,  questioning why I was following him.
Prejudicial.  The boy was just as likely afraid for his life from the man that was following him, and angry.

>>> I tried to explain that I was a member of the neighborhood watch when the man sucker punched me in the face.

I did not hear this on the audio tape, do you have a link?  Unless you can provide evidence that Zim did say he was of the neighborhood watch this is merely a fabrication of something that Zim either "intended" to say and/or "should" have said.  

>>> I fell backwards trying to escape the man,  but he was on top of me punching my face and body,  he grabbed my head and was slamming the back of my head into something hard...I could feel blood...

this part I believe...

>>> At this point,  I was afraid he was going to kill me.  I felt like I was going to lose consciousness and he was going to keep bashing my head and there was going to be nothing I could do...I was absolutely in fear for my life.  

Bull honky. If he was "loosing" consciousness he would not have had the faculties to draw and fire his weapon at the boys chest.  Have you ever had your bell rung to the point of loosing consciousness?  

>>>> I was screaming for help but no one came...

False.  Someone was there.  That person said something to effect of I'm calling the cops will be right back.  I believe that is when Zim killed the kid... when the man / witness who was there went inside to call the cops.  Listen to the guy screaming for help, that is not a man "loosing" consciousness.

>>> So I took the only course of action available...it was him or me.
False.  Zim's injuries were not fatal.  The boy did not have to be killed.

>>> I never wanted to kill him,  I'm truly sorry that he is dead,  but like I said,  it was my last resort,  I honestly believe he was going to kill me."

False again.  In the days following Zimmerman actually said something to the effect that it was god's plan that killed the boy.  He also said something to the effect that he did not want this one to get away cause "they" always get away. It was not his last resort.  If you listen to the tape you hear someone "crying" for help... but you never hear someone yelling get back, or stop I'm the neighborhood watch, or get back or I'll shoot do you?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Very good point thanks.  Yeah my mom, god rest her soul, always said I brag too much. Please ignore the winning fights part, that completely irrelevant.  The bragging part is just a personality flaw of mine. The only reason I mentioned it was to set the stage for, yeah I've my head beat in before and been in tons of fights.. If you have not been in physical confrontations, understanding what happens in fights is a bit of a mystery no?  I remember this one fight where the boy broke my nose then walked away rather than continue the fight and give me a chance to pummel him back.  Better?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Duh.  I just figured it out.  So I need to suck up to the people with the big reps and no one really cares about my little dinky ones.   Math.  I can do that.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IMO:
> ...



Ernie I think this is an awesome point.  You're right on the money.

I'm going to rep you for it. ;-)

Um... later, apparently I'm out.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IMO:
> ...



Now, I am actually in your avatar fan club.   What's one little rep for a fan?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's a very handsome photo of you.  Love the stache!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, the state has to prove Z shot wrongly.  But if it comes down to solely taking Z's word, then the state can and will impeach his creditability.
> 
> The jury and how it looks at Z is going to determine his fate.



Jake, we may disagree, but I've always been fond of the name "Jake".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> just saw that there was a mandatory minimum for 2nd degree murder committed w/ a gun.



Um....  I surf the internet too, I go to many dot coms every day. 

Something in common!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Obviously, Martin was not afraid of Zimmerman or he would not have attacked him, he would have run from him.  Martin was clearly the aggressor.



Good point!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



We already exchanged phone numbers ;-)


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


But we don't know if that's true or not.  For all we know, you could be living in a fantasy world.  I just think your comment would be more effective if you just made your point.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 22, 2013)

Rinata said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



i don't know what happened.  unlike you, i don't presume facts that i know nothing about.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian, all of that matters not a bit.
> ...



Esmeralda - oh wait! I guess you already used yours up on me today.  Good one!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Too obvious?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I just think your comment would be more effective if you just made your point.


Agreed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

RKM said:
			
		

> Zim, appears to have been the initial aggressor in so far as he was following the boy, who would from his perspective see Zim as an aggressor who is stalking him.  The boy had the right to stand his ground against Zim.  Zim being the adult, should have been able to diffuse the situation.  Zim being the adult with a gun, should have been able to get the boy to back off without shooting the boy in the chest.  Where I grew up the guy that gets up after loosing a fist fight with a knife or gun is a despicable coward.





IlarMeilyr said:


> WTF? Zimmerman was allowed to follow the young man.  This is still America.  Following someone is NOT a crime.  In reaction to that possibly perceived "provocation" it appears that Trayvon set out to beat the shit out of Zimmerman.  That would make Trayvon, not Zimmerman, the one who initially provoked the physical altercation.



The law allows for someone to stand their ground and defend them selves.  Put your feet in Tray's shoes.  Someone is following you and refuses to stop following you to your home.  It's called being stalked.  Tray may have felt a gang banger was directing his gang to his location.  Tray would have heard Zim calling out Try's location.  Listen to the tape.



IlarMeilyr said:


> It sure appears that Trayvon was winning, too.  He had no injuries except a scrape or abrasion on a knuckle which is consistent with landing blows, not getting attacked.  By stark contrast, Zimmerman had a busted nose and those injuries to the back of his skull consistent with his account that he was getting his head smashed onto the walkway.  If the jury credits that (and the evidence appears to be almost entirely in his favor on those crucial matters) then the defense of justification appears to be plenty viable.



Ever watch Muhammad Ali fights? Rope a dope was a winning tactic.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



^^^ this... we'll just have to let the jury decide.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> * * * *
> 
> Ever watch Muhammad Ali fights? Rope a dope was a winning tactic.



Now THERE ^ is one very Stupid rejoinder.

Mohammed Ali dodged and ducked and bobbed and weaved.  He didn't get his skull pounded into the turnbuckle.  

Hint:  that would NOT be a winning tactic.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Thank you, I've had the stache for awhile, helps my TV persona.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



This is a lot for 1 post,  but I'll try to cover the the salient points.


First,  17 years old is a man...at 17 I was in a uniform at basic training at Ft Dix, NJ...Alpha 4, leads the way - Alpha Company,  4th platoon,  26th Infantry Regiment.


Second,  if you believe Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating his head against the ground,  while Zimmerman was screaming for help,  the case is over.

My best friend went to prison for the same...five years for beating a man's head on the ground after he was on the ground.

Third,  I've had my bell rung more than a few times...I remember one in particular when I was hit so hard my vision went black...it went and it came back in an instant...but it could have just as easily been lights out.

You can feel like you could lose consciousness getting your head smashed over and over and still have the presence of mind to defend yourself before that line is crossed.

Fourth,  there are no witnesses to encounter,  Zimmerman could have said anything,  Martin may not have given him a chance to say anything,  all there will be is Zimmerman's word and zero refutation.

Last,  Zimmerman can't be expected to think clearly while he is under attack and getting his head slammed into concrete,  or a rock or whatever.

I've experienced shock,  and I wasn't injured or being assaulted at the time...I'll link to the experience.  I wrote a post about it.

All Zimmerman has to prove is that he was in fear for his life.

That's it...we can say "I would have done this differently,  or that differently"...we have the benefit of hindsight...we go in knowing the outcome,  and I think we forget that sometimes.

When I look at Zimmerman's actions,  they seem to me to be reasonable.

Zimmerman didn't know Martin...for all he knew Martin was a murderer.   

He didn't have 200,000 hour of media background on Martin to weigh while determining whether Martin was going to beat him to death.

He didn't know Martin's age,  his history...all he knew was he was trying to protect his neighborhood and this guy who he already suspected was on drugs and up to no good,  was slamming his head into the ground repeatedly without any indication he was going to stop,  and no assurances that help would get there before Zimmerman was dead,  and his killer would escape...possibly with Zimmerman's gun!

In the same situation,  only knowing what Zimmerman knew at the time,  I can't say that I would not have made the same decision.

And that is the real bottom line.  In the same circumstances,  if you truly believed your life was in eminent jeopardy,  would you make the same decision?

.
.
.
.
..
EDIT --- Link to my post on the effects of shock...not my finest hour,  but an experience I will never forget.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...815-murder-or-self-defense-2.html#post3713625


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Jakes is the board joke. Nobody on either side of any issue takes him seriously. He's just a troll, and a liar, and more than a little creepy.
> ...



why don't you tell the story of how you called me a cracker and I retaliated in kind.

You went crying to the mods. boo hoo

You then posted a thread saying how I was going to be in for a big surprise.

and what happened.

you got egg all over you tranny face.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > just saw that there was a mandatory minimum for 2nd degree murder committed w/ a gun.
> ...



negged & put on ignore  

As to the OP, if its a jury of 6 WillowTree- like, white females, he's as good as free. They might as well call the trial off.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Jake likes to start shit with people, then go crying to the mods when they respond.  He's a little bitch.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> ummm...... Zimmerman wanted to be a cop & belonged to a "fight" gym as opposed to simply a weightlifting gym. Martin, on the other hand, 158 lbs. unarmed as well, pretty small fry compared to 200. GZ was also 28 and armed & Martin WAS 17.
> 
> Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



This attitude is common among CCW holders. About 60% of them should be denied, but politics prevents this from happening. Zimmerman should have been barred from owneing a spudzooka let alone a fire arm.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> RKM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have the right to stand your ground with the police.  And merely walking behind someone is not stalking, nor is it a physical assault.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is a lot for 1 post,  but I'll try to cover the the salient points.
> 
> 
> First,  17 years old is a man...at 17 I was in a uniform at basic training at Ft Dix, NJ...Alpha 4, leads the way - Alpha Company,  4th platoon,  26th Infantry Regiment.
> ...



Very well stated.  

And for these reasons if no further facts came up, I would not lean to convicting on 2nd degree. IMO from the evidence shown the only reasonable case the prosecution might have is manslaughter.  Let's see what the evidence is...  Would I have made the same decision? I've been in a similar fight on the ground with my head being bashed, I did not have a CC carry pistol on me. I remember the feeling of "self" preservation coming on.  In hindsight I'm glad I didn't have a pistol on me, otherwise I might have had to make the wrong decision.  Turned out afterwards that the guy in question was a victim of child abuse by his father. IOW he did not need to be killed he needed to be taught a lesson. I was able to teach the guy a lesson without dying or killing the guy.  I suppose I'm just lamenting that Zimmerman did not just force the guy to back off. It's a sad story of two guys who probably both thought they were in the right, fighting each other for absolutely no reason other than they both though ill of the other.  sad story... 

In a strange way, one has to ask why Zim appears to not have defended himself.  In the back of my head.. I can't shake this really bad feeling that Zim is not the angel he's trying to project.  Why would a grown man, not defend himself?  Why would he just lay there crying again and again for help?  Then I remember he's got a gun.. then I start thinking maybe.. just maybe Zim was staging a show, playing rope a dope... maybe... but alas I have no proof, only supposition.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ummm...... Zimmerman wanted to be a cop & belonged to a "fight" gym as opposed to simply a weightlifting gym. Martin, on the other hand, 158 lbs. unarmed as well, pretty small fry compared to 200. GZ was also 28 and armed & Martin WAS 17.
> ...



You have personally met them all.  If you have, I am Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> You don't have the right to stand your ground with the police.  And merely walking behind someone is not stalking, nor is it a physical assault.



Zimmerman was not the police, nor was he acting for the police, nor was he wearing a badge or uniform of a security guard, ...

I believe there was a lot of running involved as well, not just walking.  Maybe I'm wrong about the term stalking, but I thought tracking someone, following them, is what stalking is.  Again I'm saying stalking from the perspective of Trayvon... even the dispatcher appears to tell Zimmerman to stop following/stalking that the police are on their way.

Stand your ground applies not just to Zim, but also to Tray.  If Tray felt threatened by Zim following him, chasing him, then he had the right to defend himself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And none of that, pap, makes you any wiser.  I am not Mormon, now or ever.  I live in Salt Lake City, which has a strong non-Mormon center.

If Z were LDS or not is immaterial at all.

You need to deal with your inadequacies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, Martin was not afraid of Zimmerman or he would not have attacked him, he would have run from him.  Martin was clearly the aggressor.
> ...



No point.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Esmeralda was being emotional and not objective.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Um...  My gym does kickboxing and boxing, just saying.  That link is to someone's blog, i.e. opinion.

>>Orlando Sentinel: The new evidence list includes information that Zimmerman trained at a Longwood gym that specializes in boxing and kickboxing.  

And then that link to the Sentinel link says this:
A webpage for the business, Kokopelli's Gym, describes it as "the most complete fight gym in the world."

So.... I don't think he was a MMH star or "trained kickboxer!!".  I think this is some more silly hype.  Where's the evidence/records/something part about what he did at the gym?  That says he trained there (yeah it's a gym) and then they took the rest of the stuff off their website.

This is a <facepalm> over inflated "a trained kickboxer! A kickboxer! didn't stand a chance"  crap.  Did he go there for a day, for a year, did he go to hang out at the smoothie bar because there was a hot chick behind it?   Did he crack a couple sit ups and go home.  What?  

Shit.  There goes my sucking up for reps.  Knew that couldn't last.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have the right to stand your ground with the police.  And merely walking behind someone is not stalking, nor is it a physical assault.
> ...



Where did I say any of that?  Oh, that's right.  I didn't.  I was responding to the post about li'l Trayvon hearing Zimmerman call the police.  He probably thought he could stop the inevitable by beating the shit out of Zimmerman if he heard the call.  

You do NOT have the right to physically assault someone who is just walking behind you.  How the hell do you even shop if you assault everyone who is behind you!  You sound like you and li'l Trayvon both have single digit IQs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



You are the little bitch who is whining, and whose stupid argumentation I deconstruct without any problem.

Deal with it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Never said you were a Mormon, and I never claimed to be wiser. It seems you have mental issues and it leads to your strange ideas. Maybe you have no reading comprehension. Hard to tell which.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Conservatives here are fine people.

Reactionaries, however, are the scum of America, and I have no trouble sweeping them into the gutter.

Any one who says that men and women are the same defines being Simple.

Once again, as I have said before, the judge and the jury will evaluate the testimony.  The women are going to make the right decision, as I said above.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 22, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman should get the Nobel Piece Prize...for effective concealed carry.
> ...



I said EFFECTIVE, Gertrude....next question??


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservatives here are fine people.
> 
> Reactionaries, however, are the scum of America, and I have no trouble sweeping them into the gutter.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you would have no problem with an all male jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives here are fine people.
> ...



Ahhhh now we're to the heart of it.  lol

That's what all the bitching has been about.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservatives here are fine people.
> 
> Reactionaries, however, are the scum of America, and I have no trouble sweeping them into the gutter.
> 
> ...



reactionary, reactionary reactionary, reactionaryreactionary, reactionaryreactionary, reactionaryreactionary, reactionary

you think you sound smart using this word over and over, but you're not.  you don't even know what the word means.  you're an embarrassment.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



In real life are you a Vulcan?


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Very well stated.
> 
> And for these reasons if no further facts came up, I would not lean to convicting on 2nd degree. IMO from the evidence shown the only reasonable case the prosecution might have is manslaughter.  Let's see what the evidence is...  Would I have made the same decision? I've been in a similar fight on the ground with my head being bashed, I did not have a CC carry pistol on me. I remember the feeling of "self" preservation coming on.In hindsight I'm glad I didn't have a pistol on me, otherwise I might have had to make the wrong decision.Turned out afterwards that the guy in question was a victim of child abuse by his father. IOW he did not need to be killed he needed to be taught a lesson. I was able to teach the guy a lesson without dying or killing the guy.  I suppose I'm just lamenting that Zimmerman did not just force the guy to back off. It's a sad story of two guys who probably both thought they were in the right, fighting each other for absolutely no reason other than they both though ill of the other.  sad story...




I hope this incident highlights the immense responsibility a person with a CCW takes on when they choose to carry a firearm.






RKMBrown said:


> In a strange way, one has to ask why Zim appears to not have defended himself.  In the back of my head.. I can't shake this really bad feeling that Zim is not the angel he's trying to project.  Why would a grown man, not defend himself?  Why would he just lay there crying again and again for help?  Then I remember he's got a gun.. then I start thinking maybe.. just maybe Zim was staging a show, playing rope a dope... maybe... but alas I have no proof, only supposition.





The boxer Joe Lewis once said "Everyone has a plan until they get hit".

Zimmerman thought he was prepared to handle any situation.

Right up until reality began smashing his head into the ground.

And at that point his plan evaporated and he realized he was in over his head...a head that might be fractured in the very near future.

That's my opinion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> [
> 
> Again, that is not the purpose of the courts, you stupid fuck. If you think it is, I hope it gets turned on you one day.



The purpose is to establish justice.  

Justice is Zimmerman going to jail.  

Period.  




Sunshine said:


> [Are you working yet?  I hope so, because I relish the thought that your SS taxes go almost directly into my bank account.



What do you mean, yet.  

And frankly, that you delight in living off of others is kind of typical.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> What a bunch of folks talking about things they really have no idea bout.
> 
> The judge and jury will do their duty, and we will abide it.
> 
> If there are riots (which we all know won't happen), LEO will trundle out the water cannons and cameras.



If this slug is given a pass on the murder of a black child by an all-white jury, we will have riots.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> [
> 
> I believe him...the local police believed...the first prosecutor believed him...and the jury will believe him.
> 
> Where is the evidence that refutes his account?



The Police Cheif had to resign in disgrace and a special prosecutor had to be appointed.  

These are not the signs of a system working well. 

Neither would a child-murderer being given a walk by an all-white jury.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



one other thing to think about 

is this hoodie business as some sort of profiling 

once again it was not zimmerman who offered the information

it was dispatch asking what the guy was wearing 

and zimmerman responded with a hoodie 

 i just read the no expert witness order 

good news for zimmerman


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.
> 
> He said "keep your ass in the car, podjo" and Z disobeyed the order.



afraid not 

and the state agreed that this was never said 

you can see for yourself 

video from the hearing 

47 minutes

June 21, 2013 Hearing | DiwataMan


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.
> ...



that state agreed yesterday to drop the stay in your car lingo 

because it never happened


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Do not misplay what the dispatcher said.
> ...



the defense will have plenty to go on 

that dispatch continued to ask for zimmermans assistance 

there are at least four requests during the zimmerman call


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The judge will not permit the defense to infer that Z was to get out of the car and confront TM, particularly when they told him not to, which disposes of the Defend Ground doctrine.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.





When all else fails,  play the race card.

Color me shocked.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.



oh lord--not the race card again


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Some of you are closet racists, though I think you are and Sunshine are not.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



no one said they would 

but it is a fact that 

dispatch continued to seek his assistance 

during that call 

besides that it is not illegal nor a crime 

that zimmerman got out of his car 

one other thing on that topic 

yesterday in court the state 

agreed that dispatch never said a word 

about zimmerman staying in the car


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Better go back and read your crap.  The dispatch tape has it.  Do not get out of the car.  Stay in the car.  Do not confront the [suspect].

You can't cleanse a scumbag is your problem.  One scumbag shot a hoodlum who went to buy skittles.  The jury is going to say, "oh, really?"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Better go back and read your crap.  The dispatch tape has it.  Do not get out of the car.  Stay in the car.  Do not confront the [suspect].



no it dont 

--LOL

try again


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup, it does.  Now step off, be quiet, and wait for the prosecution to introduce the dispatcher on the stand.  Will be within the first four witnesses.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, it does.  Now step off, be quiet, and wait for the prosecution to introduce the dispatcher on the stand.  Will be within the first four witnesses.



the state in open court on Friday said 

it never happened 

i have posted the court hearing in which they said it


----------



## Zona (Jun 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.
> ...



Thats mighty white of you to say that.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, it does.  Now step off, be quiet, and wait for the prosecution to introduce the dispatcher on the stand.  Will be within the first four witnesses.
> ...



Jake's a loon.

The prosecution's start witness was the girlfriend...and that's a big problem.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



yes 

and now they can not use their star_paid_for_saying_you_want expert witness


----------



## Missourian (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




I argue the facts,  always have,  always will...

But to you and Dot Com,  the facts don't matter...it's all about race.

And you call us the racists.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You are lying, if you can't document it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



http://www.gzdocs.com/documents/0613/order_excluding.pdf


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

In other words the proceedings pertains only to the dispatcher not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.

The dispatcher will be called to testify to what he and GZ said to each other.  Yep, GZ was told not to get out of the car.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Not all, but the difference between the caliber of person the two times I got my card are vast. The first time most people took carrying a gun quite seriously. This last time most were taking the class and packing heat because its popular. There are some real retards walking around with guns thees days. Zimmerman's not the worst. Just the most famous.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> In other words the proceedings pertains only to the dispatcher not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.
> 
> The dispatcher will be called to testify to what he and GZ said to each other.  Yep, GZ was told not to get out of the car.



wrong


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.



Self defense is still allowed in America, even if you're an Hispanic Democrat.


----------



## Zona (Jun 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.



Notice how fat he is getting..


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

He just makes shit up.
What sort of person lies when he knows that everybody knows he's lying? What kid of little worm does that shit?

We have more than our fair share of worms like that. Makes you feel like you need a shower.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.
> ...


running someone down based on a whim and gunning them down is considered "self-defense" these days 


Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.
> ...



kgrill or the perp (GZ)?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In other words the proceedings pertains only to the dispatcher not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.
> ...



Your own source supports me, not you.  And you admit you by inference falsely used a source that did not support what you argued.  Poor, duck, very poor.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



kgrll, bless her poor begotten soul, is simply an extremely unhappy woman paying the price for her choices (bad choices) and talks out on folks here who remind her of those poor choices.  She is not rational at all.  Ask her point blank if a woman life's or the fetus's life can only be saved at the expense of the other, which would she choose.  She's crazy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Im' worried about ya Jake


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

In other words, you admit your own source, duck, supports me not you.

You should be worried.  You are cracking up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.



Can you grasp that we don't care what color Martin was? Apparently, Zimmerman killed a young man in self defense.
Had their positions been reversed, the majority of us would feel exactly the same way.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, GZ will have his chance in court to get the jury to buy your thinking, Ernie S.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> In other words, you admit your own source, duck, supports me not you.
> 
> You should be worried.  You are cracking up.



which source Mr. Jake ? Which one has a dispatcher saying " don't get outta the car " ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, you admit your own source, duck, supports me not you.
> ...



Not your source, which only talks about the dispatcher and the background noises that make identifying the screamer an impossibility.

Why do I suspect  you haven't read your own source?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

You're a weirdo, jake. You don't source your lies. We all know it. Why the pretense?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



go away Jake


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

duck, you fail.

Your own source screwed you.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.


 The police report I read about didn't include a discussion on anyone's color. It merely said that Zimmerman's injuries were consistent with his testimony of what happened. He was a bloody mess when they arrived from his head being picked up and shoved onto the pavement a few times by his malicious attacker whose test shows he had THC in his blood.

You're really into the politicization of this common crime to show racism against your law-and-order political opponents, aren't you, DotCom.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.
> ...


 String him up for eating prison food, eh, Zona?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Well, GZ will have his chance in court to get the jury to buy your thinking, Ernie S.



His account of the incident is supported by that pesky evidence. I don't quite understand how you are going to get around that, Fake.

You will insist you are right right up to and after Zimmerman is acquitted and will further prove your irrelevance.

You may be used to being "in charge" in your personal life, Jake. I don't really know anything about your personal life, but any authority you may have day to day, does not extend to the Florida court system.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, you admit your own source, duck, supports me not you.
> ...



Dispatch should never order someone to do something...for legal reasons. But ignoring a suggestion not to follow Martin shows contempt for authority and the intent of Zimmerman to hunt down Martin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



THEN, for God's sake, quote one that does. Not second hand crap you may have read, but actual transcripts.

Let's see it, or admit you are lying.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



He didn't follow Martin after the dispatcher told him not to. If you think he did, prove, it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > any surprise that S.J, freedombecki, Sunshine, Missourian, etc.... ALL have no problem acquitting a guy who killed a brown person   You people couldn't be more transparent  THAT, plus FoxRush is leading you tards around by the nose. Carry on.
> ...



Considering Zimmerman's violent and racist past... I would say Zimmerman was determined he wasn't going to let this black kid get away and confronted Martin before he could get to his house. The confrontation resulted in a struggle that angered Zimmerman and he shot Martin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And the trap goes snap.  yeah, he got out of the car and followed Martin, and prosecution can prove it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Running them down and then getting your head bashed on the pavement, as well as your nose broken, makes it self defense, even if you're an Hispanic Democrat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



That is certainly what the prosecution is going to present.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You could hear him get out of the car and run.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

he was asked by dispatch to stay on the street to direct the REAL police when they got there. Apparently the wannabe cop took matters into his own hands. Last I checked, vigilantism was frowned upon by the law. Hope he likes chicken fried steak on thursdays


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Martin had it coming to him. He had the audacity to go to a store, unarmed mind you, and buy some skilttles and Ice Tea. See how partisan rw reasoning  works?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm glad you've come to your senses


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

I doubt it.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



you REALLY aren't that bright. "running someone down", ESPECIALLY after being told by dispatch to merely keep an eye on the 158 lb scary looking teenager  , does not equate to "self defense"  GZ is what is termed an "instigator". Hope he likes chicken fried steak on thursdays


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



he didn't run anyone down


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

GZ is as stupid as most of the reactionaries here, who say "who, me" and are amazed when everyone knows they are still lying?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



*"running someone down", ESPECIALLY after being told by dispatch to merely keep an eye on the 158 lb scary looking teenager  , does not equate to "self defense" *

"Running someone down" is perfectly legal. So is shooting someone in self-defense.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

And GZ hopes to God the jury buys it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> In other words the proceedings pertains only to the dispatcher not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.
> 
> The dispatcher will be called to testify to what he and GZ said to each other.  Yep, GZ was told not to get out of the car.



yes he will be called 

however the conversation is taped and is public 

plus the state agreed that zimmerman was not told to not get out of the car 

maybe you should contact the state and tell them 

the mistake they have made 

--LOL


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So isn't buying a  multi million dollar insurance policy on your wife. But if she ends up with a bullet in her head they are going to use that against you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In other words the proceedings pertains only to the dispatcher not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.
> ...



The earlier link did not sustain that.  Merely your hope.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...man-sexually-assaulted-6-year-old-cousin.html


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GZ is as stupid as most of the reactionaries here, who say "who, me" and are amazed when everyone knows they are still lying?



I STILL haven't seen you quote the transcript, Fake, and you have the BALLS to call someone else a liar?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you still have not produced a transcript of dispatch 

telling zimmerman not to get out of the car


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't have to quote the transcript because it says nothing about it.  That is what duck was trying to pull and I caught him at it.

You, Ernie S., are one of the biggest liars here.  For one, you call yourself an American patriot, which makes the Lady Liberty hide her eyes in shame every time you do that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



dilloduck did, so go look at it.  I don't have to and you can't produce anything that says such.

By the way, the judge may use the sexual assault victim testify as to how GZ feels about blacks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Jake operates under the delusion that he is relevant. A recent poll proves otherwise.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I don't have to quote the transcript because it says nothing about it.  That is what duck was trying to pull and I caught him at it.
> 
> You, Ernie S., are one of the biggest liars here.  For one, you call yourself an American patriot, which makes the Lady Liberty hide her eyes in shame every time you do that.



Point out one lie, Fake.

Come on! One lie, or I'll expect an apology thread by morning, you irrelevant asshole.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



yes that much is apparent


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



the judge will use it so she is not neutral in this case 

will she allow 

the report from the fbi saying they could not find a racist past in zimmerman


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is no conclusive evidence his head was bashed on the pavement or his nose was broken.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Jake! I don't know shit about your life outside of USMB. Perhaps you are in a position where you can make accusations and assertions and are not challenged. You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle. You were challenged. You owe us a quote or and admission of your lie.

But you, dishonest fuck you are, when cornered, accuse others of lying. You can't support that with facts either. What's next. Are you going to call me a racist? I'm waiting with baited breath.

How ARE you going to try to worm your way out of THIS one?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Except the eye witness and medical reports support Zimmerman's account. Troubling, no?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Jake! I don't know shit about your life outside of USMB. Perhaps you are in a position where you can make accusations and assertions and are not challenged. You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle. You were challenged. You owe us a quote or and admission of your lie.
> 
> But you, dishonest fuck you are, when cornered, accuse others of lying. You can't support that with facts either. What's next. Are you going to call me a racist? I'm waiting with baited breath.
> 
> How ARE you going to try to worm your way out of THIS one?



Just out of curiousity, how do you interpret "We don't need you to do that."  This is a serious question.  Given the overall situation at that time, how do you interpret "We don't need you to do that."  What's the fair and honest interpretation of that, which was told to George by the 911 operator.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

From what Ernie posted GZ should not even have been interviewed by the police for gunning down an innocent, unarmed teenager. 

Did I mention the teenager, deceased teenager, was doing nothing wrong?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Jake! I don't know shit about your life outside of USMB. Perhaps you are in a position where you can make accusations and assertions and are not challenged. You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle. You were challenged. You owe us a quote or and admission of your lie.
> ...



This ought to be good


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> From what Ernie posted GZ should not even have been interviewed by the police for gunning down an innocent, unarmed teenager.
> 
> Did I mention the teenager, deceased teenager, was doing nothing wrong?



shit happens


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll answer it. It was Dispatch's way of telling a neighborhood watch to stay out of the way and just point to the last location of the unarmed, 158 lb, scary looking teen.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> I'll answer it. It was Dispatch's way of telling a neighborhood watch to stay out of the way and just point to the last location of the unarmed, 158 lb, scary looking teen.



Coulda meant that dispatch didn't want him going out there and getting hurt.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



There is no witness that said Martin was bashing Zimmerman head on the pavement. And Zimmerman refused medical treatment at the scene and never had an x-ray taken of his nose.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Jake! I don't know shit about your life outside of USMB. Perhaps you are in a position where you can make accusations and assertions and are not challenged. You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle. You were challenged. You owe us a quote or and admission of your lie.
> ...



To me, "we don't need you to do that" means exactly what it sounds like. We don't NEED you to follow him on foot, but if you want to, we'd appreciate it.

Yes, I carried it to an absurdity, but the fact remains, Zimmerman was not told to stay in his vehicle and any machinations by you or FakeSmarmy are not going to change that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Jake! I don't know shit about your life outside of USMB. Perhaps you are in a position where you can make accusations and assertions and are not challenged. You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle. You were challenged. You owe us a quote or and admission of your lie.
> 
> But you, dishonest fuck you are, when cornered, accuse others of lying. You can't support that with facts either. What's next. Are you going to call me a racist? I'm waiting with baited breath.
> 
> How ARE you going to try to worm your way out of THIS one?



* You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle*

the state in open court on Friday said this is false 

what more proof does one need


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> From what Ernie posted GZ should not even have been interviewed by the police for gunning down an innocent, unarmed teenager.
> 
> Did I mention the teenager, deceased teenager, was doing nothing wrong?



And neither did Zimmerman. At some point, Martin attacked Zimmerman. Martin died. Tough shit!

I would feel exactly the same if a white kid attacked a black neighborhood watch coordinator doing his job.
The difference, is you would STILL be on the black guy's side.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Jake! I don't know shit about your life outside of USMB. Perhaps you are in a position where you can make accusations and assertions and are not challenged. You asserted that Zimmerman was told to stay in his vehicle. You were challenged. You owe us a quote or and admission of your lie.
> ...



just as it says we dont need you to do that 

zimmerman said ok and stopped as well 

however that was said outside of the car 

there was not mention by dispatch to 

remain in the car 

there are 4 requests by dispatch requesting assistance by zimmerman 

prior to the we dont need you to do that 

this will come into play in court


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What's your problem?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



in the first frye hearing it was revealed by accident 

(however the judge did let in as a question) by defense

that there is a 2nd witness on scene that 

says it was zimmerman screaming for help


----------



## Zona (Jun 22, 2013)

I hope he gets 50 years if found guilty.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Google "witness 6"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



*Stand your ground applies not just to Zim*

actually Stand you ground does not apply to zimmerman in this case 

it is classic self defense


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> From what Ernie posted GZ should not even have been interviewed by the police for gunning down an innocent, unarmed teenager.
> 
> Did I mention the teenager, deceased teenager, was doing nothing wrong?


Nothing except trying to kill somebody.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not sure what classic self defense is... here is the relative portion of florida statute:

776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is *justified in the use of deadly force* and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;*He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself* or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; ...


So then the question will be whether or not killing Trayvon was necessary to prevent Zimmerman's imminent death or great bodily harm.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We would need a new thread to talk about everything wrong with witness 6 interview. But I didn't hear anything about bashing someones head in the ground.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> I hope he gets 50 years if found guilty.



I think the max is 25 yrs for 2nd degree murder in florida but that might also be the mandatory minimum for committing murder w/ a firearm as well.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No, he didn't stop after the 911 operator told him "We don't need you to do that."  He continued to follow Trayvon and was even running after him after he was told "We don't need you to do that."


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



yes and witness 13 more so if  res gestae statements are allowed


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I hope he gets 50 years if found guilty.
> ...



Zimmerman could be facing federal hate crimes charges as well.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



post the evidence of that


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Witness 13 didn't see any of it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



And this is very important. He was not seriously harmed.  Yet the Florida statute that applies to this situation says you have to be in imminent fear of your life or "great" bodily harm in order to use deadly force.  It does not appear there was either.

At the same time, people keep saying Trayvon had no right to attack, if he did, someone who was just following him. However, according to the same statute, which is in a post a few posts above this one, according to the Florida statute, if you feal threatened and think somone is going to attack you or commit a felony on you or someone else or on property, you have the right to use force to stop them.  Not deadly force, but force. Trayvon could very well have felt threatened because someone was following him, running after him even.  He had every right to turn on that person and use force to stop him and disable  him in order to prevent an attack on himself.

As well, witness no. 6 said he could not tell who was yelling 'help.'  He just assumed it was the guy on the bottom of the two men who were 'wrestling' on the ground, but he actually couldn't tell.

Also, Trayvon's body was several feet away from the concrete path and face down. Had he been on top of Zimmerman 'pounding his head against the concrete' when Zimmerman shot him, as he was shot directly in the chest, there would have been his blood on Zimmerman, and when Zimmerman pushed him off, he would have been on the concrete or right next to it and probably on his back. Zimmerman could not have shot him when they were wrestling on the path.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



didnt see any of what 

and besides that do you even know what 

res gestae is


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He didn't see any of the incident, he came outside after the shooting. And I think so.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It's on the 911 call.  Listen to the 911 call.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



no it is not


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



witness 13 he did see the condition of zimmerman 

his wife took the pictures 

if you understand res gestae then you would understand the 

importance of witness 12 other then seeing the incident happen


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 22, 2013)

whats so funny Tubby? You think 2nd degree murder is a joke? We have a u.s. citizen that was stalked and gunned down by someone who was not a police officer. Turns out the deceased was guilty of minding his own business as well.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Post evidence?

Trayvon Martin is dead.

What more "evidence" do you need?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What do you think is the importance of witness 12?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



go ahead post evidence that zimmerman continued to follow martin


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



you dont know though right


----------



## Sallow (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Unless you are entirely ignorant of the case..there's no need.

The 911 tapes and Zimmerman's own statements confirm that's what he was doing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



BTW you didn't interpret what you think "We don't need you to do that" means. Interpret means to say what you think that statement suggests.  The jury will certainly look at it closely and they will interpret it. I think it means the 911 operator is not in a position to issue an outright order but is saying what is suggested as the most reasonable way to behave. That he is suggesting Zimmerman should not follow Trayvon and leave this to the police. Had he obeyed, Trayvon would still be alive. And yes, he did continue to follow Trayvon after that statment was made by the 911 operator. That's how Trayvon ended up dead.  If Zimmerman was just standing outside his car, that's where the body would have been, and it wasn't anywhere near Zimmerman's vehicle.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



nothing in the 911 tape indicate that zimmerman was doing anything unlawful


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



he did stop 

he talked to dispatch for over a minute and half after that sentence he wasnt running around


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Witness #6 first said the white guy in the white and red shirt was screaming for help but later recanted because he just assumed he was screaming for help because he was on the bottom.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



i would imagine that 

the positions of the two persons 

would be an important part of the puzzle


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yeah, right.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



That's what Bush did to the LA cops that beat Rodney King, they were found innocent and then the Justice department filed federal charges.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


Zim isn't a cop.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Do you have anything that points to racism here other than a white/Hispanic/black guy killed a black guy?

And Bush didn't do that. The US District Court in Los Angeles did that, mainly to stop the riots.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Meaning Mr Martin was on top of Mr Zimmerman.
What was Mr M doing on top of Mr Z?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Ironic that the idiot chose "Truthseeker420" for a user name.
Does he seek truth obscured in clouds of cannabis smoke?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


*

I agree that Zimmerman was determined he wasn't going to let the person he had identified as suspicious get away.  Based on GZ saying "these assholes always get away" and based on that he doggedly followed him around the area to the point Trayvon had noticed it and kept looking back at GZ (this is in GZ's statement).  Based on what GZ says in the 911 call, how he repeatedly says how suspicious looking Trayvon looks, how he looks up to  no good, how he (Trayvon) 'has his hand in his waistband,' how GZ thinks Trayvon is 'reaching for something' in his pocket: it seems rather evident he has profiled the black kid as some kind of gangbanger who is casing houses in order to burglarize one and who is likely armed.  Of couse, a sensible person would realize, if that were the case, and he were aware of being followed, the 'suspect' would give up and go away.  But GZ is not sensible. He is hoping to catch someone and look like a hero.  

Riight out of a 'B' action movie:

When GZ retells the story of the shooting, he says when Trayvon attacks him, Trayvon says "What's your problem?"  GZ answers "I don't have a problem."  Trayvon says, "You do now," and instantly attacks GZ.  Then, when Trayvon alledgedly sees the gun, he reaches for it and says,  "You're gonna die tonight."  

But GZ, who has been completely incapable of keeping Trayvon off him and from, according to GZ, brutally beating him, a man who is pinned helplessly under his assailent, screaming his head off for help, manages to keep Trayvon from getting a hold of it, pulls out the gun and shoots Trayvon in the chest before Trayvon can even push GZ's arm away.  And then, just after GZ  has shot him in the chest, and he apparently knows he is dying, Trayvon says, "You got  me."  

Gosh, if Steve McQueen or James Dean were alive, young and black, either one of them would be perfect for the part of Trayvon.  Hardened, streetwise, tough guys with a death wish.

If it wasn't so incredibly sad and horrifying, it would be funny. Right out of a crap B movie with Trayvon talking like a gangbanger. Sure, all average 17 year olds attack, for no reason, strangers who are just minding their own business. And all black 17 year olds are quite casual about handling guns and killing someone, and in a real life and death situation, the phrase "You're gonna die tonight"  just rolls off the tip of their tongue.Naturally, after they've been shot in the chest, "You got me" is the only thing to say.  

GZ pulls his script right from a B movie with Trayvon playing the part of a brutal gangbanger experienced with guns, beating people to within an inch of their lives and very casual about killing someone in cold blood.  Uh huh....*


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 23, 2013)

*^^^Cool story, 'yo^^^*​


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> *^^^Cool story, 'yo^^^*​


It is Zimmerman's story. Watch his re-enactment.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Zimmerman will most likely end up doing time, if for no other reason than to prevent the inevitable riot that will surely take place if he is acquitted, but one thing the race profiteers can't change is that the world has one less criminal punk to support in prison now that Martin is kaput.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Zimmerman will most likely end up doing time, if for no other reason than to prevent the inevitable riot that will surely take place if he is acquitted, but one thing the race profiteers can't change is that the world has one less criminal punk to support in prison now that Martin is kaput.



Had Martin ever been convicted of a crime?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will most likely end up doing time, if for no other reason than to prevent the inevitable riot that will surely take place if he is acquitted, but one thing the race profiteers can't change is that the world has one less criminal punk to support in prison now that Martin is kaput.
> ...


Don't know, he was a juvenile.  But he was caught with burglary tools in school, and his aggressive actions the night he was killed is a pretty good indication he was destined for prison as an adult.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> > Originally Posted by MeBelle60
> > I can still flip someone the bird!
> 
> 
> ...


The Following User Says Thank You to Esmeralda For This Useful Post:
Noomi (Today)
**************************
I have a hand crippled by pinched nerves which I must get operated on.
The only finger not afflicted is my middle finger.

I shared it with some people on this board.

Recently I was asked how my hand was doing.
Rather than complain I chose humor, because flipping someone the bird is the only thing this hand is good for right now.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will most likely end up doing time, if for no other reason than to prevent the inevitable riot that will surely take place if he is acquitted, but one thing the race profiteers can't change is that the world has one less criminal punk to support in prison now that Martin is kaput.
> ...



Dont bother, theres no point trying to reason with such hate and ignorance.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by MeBelle60
> ...



Oh, sorry. I wasn't aware of that!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


It's the truth and you know it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Crime?
No.
Being suspended from school three times in the first half of the school year is not considered a crime.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Except he was neither a criminal nor a punk.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



He was suspended for 1) tardiness, 2) writing WTF on a locker, and 3) having a baggie in his backpack with 'traces' of marajuana in it. They also found some women's jewelry and a screwdriver in his backpack, but never found out where the jewelry came from. He was not an honor student, but this kind of stuff does not constitute his being either a thug or a criminal. Petty theft, graffiti, smoking pot (a 17 year old--seriously, this is not abnormal), and tardiness?  It's laughable for people to try to make out these things make him anything other than a fairly average imperfect, rebellious teen.  When he was younger than Trayvon, my brother was stealing cars (for joy rides) and getting expelled, not suspended but expelled, from 3 high schools and spending a year in juvenile detention hall.  Even he wouldn't be considered a thug or a criminal, just a kid with problems.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.



So you are okay with killing children when they aren't in Fetus Form?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


He was a criminal that night when he attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Zimmerman will most likely end up doing time, if for no other reason than to prevent the inevitable riot that will surely take place if he is acquitted, but one thing the race profiteers can't change is that the world has one less criminal punk to support in prison now that Martin is kaput.



But the criminal punk Zimmerman will be in jail to be supported, and someone who was minding his own business until confronted is dead.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will most likely end up doing time, if for no other reason than to prevent the inevitable riot that will surely take place if he is acquitted, but one thing the race profiteers can't change is that the world has one less criminal punk to support in prison now that Martin is kaput.
> ...


I'd rather support Zimmerman than Martin.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Why? Zimmerman caused the trouble.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


All Zimmerman did was follow him.  Martin was the one to initiate violence.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Why was he following him? If he had been following you in a similar manner, you might have confronted him too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Based on what "evidence"?

GZ's testimony is tainted by his lying to the judge. The 911 transcript indicates that GZ was provoking TM by following him even after TM tried to run away. Provoking someone to violence renders the "self defense" use of lethal force null and void. 

However this is all just speculation since it will be up to the jury to decide. Whichever way they do one side or the other will be unhappy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Wrong--the 911 transcript indicates nothing about GZ provoking anyone. My God we have all these people who get "provoked" so easily. If you see someone talking  on a cell phone does that provoke you into beating their head against the sidewalk ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



A thug by any other name....................

Just sayin'......


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



It is not illegal or inherently threatening to walk behind someone.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



black males have a predilection to violence against white people and crime in general



Jesse Jackson even commented on that


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



he also phoned his GF to tell her some strange looking guy was following him


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


GZ also screwed up by going on Hannity (Fox- quelle surprise!  ) His lawyer even says that was a mistake 


Sunshine said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



With all thats been going on w/ say the catholic church, hint-hint, why you keep saying that klangrrl? He was a teenager & GZ is a hulking 200 lb 5'8" 28 yr old. Seems very awkward at minimum.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Wrong--the 911 transcript indicates nothing about GZ provoking anyone. My God we have all these people who get "provoked" so easily. If you see someone talking  on a cell phone does that provoke you into beating their head against the sidewalk ?



good post Matthew.....err..... dillo


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




You are really on top of this case,  Brother Jon.

Thanks for keeping us apprised of these most interesting developments.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



i just happened to be watching it when it happened 

the state objected 

but the judge over ruled it 

and allowed omara to ask the question to the states expert if he was aware 

of a 2nd eye witness that said it was zimmerman screaming


----------



## syrenn (Jun 23, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by MeBelle60
> ...



And the next time you share a bird....how about you serve it with some grave.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The record remains quite clear.  Ernie S. dictates nothing here.  Provide a quote?  When the reactionary slags here start doing what they are demanding, the rest of us can consider it.  And when I dismembered the quote supposedly saying that he didn't, the weirdo reactionaries ran around screaming and then went over to crap in the corner.

Ernie S., quit crapping in the corner, you unethical shit, and stay with the topic.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You don't know that and the evidence suggests Zimmerman initiated the violence.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 23, 2013)

The evidence suggests that Zimmerman was getting beaten with the intention of beating him to death.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.

I have every right to follow a suspicious person in a gated community.

I have every right to confront a suspicious individual...not withstanding that Zimmerman was captain of the neighborhood watch.

No individual has a right to attack me physically for either following or confronting them...period...end of discussion.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The evidence suggests that Zimmerman was getting beaten with the intention of beating him to death.



No it doesn't.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> 
> I have every right to follow a suspicious person in a gated community.
> 
> ...



There is no evidence Martin assaulted Zimmerman or bashed his head against the ground.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> ...



Except for the photographic evidence,  witness statements,  police statements,  forensic evidence and autopsy reports...

Aside from that,  you are right,  there is no evidence...

Denying reality won't make it go away...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Jeremy!!  There he is...2nd witness.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> ...



ahh  you're actually going to use evidence now. Will that be all the time or just when it suits you ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The evidence suggests that Zimmerman was getting beaten with the intention of beating him to death.



Only in the heads of loonies like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> 
> I have every right to follow a suspicious person in a gated community.
> 
> ...



You have every right to follow someone in public.

You have no right to confront anyone in public absence an obvious risk to life and limb of others.

The latter did not exist.

There is every appropriate reason to put GZ in the court.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

duck, you are still paddling in circles.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence suggests that Zimmerman was getting beaten with the intention of beating him to death.
> ...


 The first police report said the wounds on Zimmerman were consistent with his recitation of events of the evening his attacker was shot in self-defense. They agreed it was self-defense and let Zimmerman go home. 

I wouldn't call Katzndogz loony. I'd say he was well-read.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

freedombecki, investigations evolve and develop the case, disguarding and adding information.

GZ is on trial because a young man was shot to death in suspicious circumstances.

I have faith in whatever decision the jury makes.

ps: yes, Katz is loonier than a mad dog, but not at all dangerous.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> ...



Bullshit,  Jake.

You throw trash in my yard...I will confront you about it.

If you cut through my yard,  I will confront you.

If you are leaning against my car,  I will confront you.

I have EVERY right to do so.

Anyone who says differently is a complete idiot of the first magnitude.

Are you a complete idiot of the first magnitude, Jake?

I don't think you are.

And if you attack me physically,  YOU ARE THE ONE IN THE WRONG!!!!

You are the one going to jail...not me.

How difficult is this to understand?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Jeremy saw the whole thing - that's eyewitness #2

It's all riding on Jeremy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2yfVrVKRxU]Tryvon Martin-George Zimmerman 911 call - Who is screaming for help? You decide. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yup! white folk beez ignorant haters.


> What would happen if a black man armed with a handgun confronted "suspicious persons" in his neighborhood? What would happen if the "suspicious persons" were unarmed white teens, one of them was shot dead, and the shooter claimed self-defense?
> 
> This is not an exercise in mere speculation. We know what would happen in such a case. There would be no white mobs in the street chanting "No justice, no peace!" There would be no whites holding a "million hoodie march" in New York City. There would be no white equivalent of Al Sharpton, the professional race-baiter behind the 1987 Tawana Brawley hoax, leading marches in the streets of the shooter's hometown.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

I wrote, "You have every right to follow *someone in public*.  You have no right to confront anyone in public absence an obvious risk to life and limb of others.  The latter did not exist.  There is every appropriate reason to put GZ in the court."

Missourian wrote, in part: "You throw trash in my yard...I will confront you about it."

That's not in public, confront them.

Missourian wrote, "If you cut through my yard,  I will confront you."

Not once they are out of your yard.  Call the police.

Missourian wrote, "If you are leaning against my car,  I will confront you.  I have EVERY right to do so.  Anyone who says differently [about the car] is a complete idiot of the first magnitude."

I agree with that.

Missourian wrote, "Are you a complete idiot of the first magnitude, Jake?  I don't think you are.  And if you attack me physically,  YOU ARE THE ONE IN THE WRONG!!!!  You are the one going to jail...not me.  How difficult is this to understand?"

Missourian is generally in the wrong on this, believing the right to pursue into public any one who has offended him.

The issue is public.  No, GZ had no right to pursue.  No, GZ had no right to assault a young man with skittles.

The jury must decide if GZ wrongfully initiated the actions that led to TM's death.

It may well find GZ guilty of a crime that sends him to prison for decades.

Hint, Missourian: don't pursue and confront me or anyone else in public.  That would be the actions of an idiot of the first magnitude.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not all fo them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



So you want to play that line, you ignorant tool?

George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News

Go sit in the corner and be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The evidence suggests that Zimmerman was getting beaten with the intention of beating him to death.



a beanstalk, 158 lb teen beating up someone who outweighed him by 40+ lbs & was 11 yrs his senior?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jeremy saw the whole thing - that's eyewitness #2
> 
> It's all riding on Jeremy.
> 
> Tryvon Martin-George Zimmerman 911 call - Who is screaming for help? You decide. - YouTube



I can decide. You can hear by the video on Martin's cell phone that his voice is a lot deeper in tone. Zimmerman's is a lot more high pitched. Given the screaming I heard, it sounds like Zimmerman.

Martin: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8WFRJW3KLg]New Video: Footage Captured On Trayvon Martin's Cell Phone - YouTube[/ame]

Zimmerman:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A5V3T1Iq2I]George Zimmerman Interviewed By Sean Hannity: "It Was All God's Plan" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Big Ern quoted the 'merkin Thinker?  

American Thinker | loonwatch.com


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I wrote, "You have every right to follow *someone in public*.  You have no right to confront anyone in public absence an obvious risk to life and limb of others.  The latter did not exist.  There is every appropriate reason to put GZ in the court."
> 
> Missourian wrote, in part: "You throw trash in my yard...I will confront you about it."
> 
> ...




I don't agree with you on this Jake.

Let's pursue this interaction further...let's say I do follow you in public and confront you.

"Excuse me fella,  but I saw you cut though my yard.  Why did you do that?"


Have I committed a crime? 

No.

Could you phone the police and have me arrested?

No.

Could you sue me civilly for damages?

No.

Could you physically attack me?

Not just no but HELL no!

Therefore,  I have every right to do such.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy saw the whole thing - that's eyewitness #2
> ...



I agree.

On that call she's telling Jeremy to get down. He's doing what any man would do he's watching to see what's going down. I'm betting he's eyewitness #2 the defense is talking about.

I had a Perry Mason moment.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Patrolmen are not medical forensics experts. And the police did not think Zimmerman account was consistent with the evidence. Police wanted Zimmerman arrested but Republican ex Fox News analyst State Attorney said no...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> 
> I have every right to follow a suspicious person in a gated community.
> 
> ...



This is ridiculous. As far as Trayvon Martin would know, the suspicious individual was Zimmerman. Some guy following him around the area, chasing him when he ran.  Martin had no idea Zimmerman was from neighborhood watch. He would only know some wierdo was following and chasing him. The 'suspcious individual' is Zimmerman, and therefore, according to you, Martin would have every right to confront him, and according to the law, every right to use force to prevent Zimmerman to commit an illegal act against him, which Trayvon, based on Zimmerman's behavior, had every right to assume was going to happen.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You know he's guilty as sin if even the Sanford Police wanted to arrest him.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy saw the whole thing - that's eyewitness #2
> ...



Zimmerman's attorney was already disgraced in court for bringing in evidence a video of 2 homeless guys fighting which had nothing to do with Martin. Racist are getting desperate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian, if you confront me I public, and I tell you to leave me alone and walk away, and you follow me and I tell you to leave me alone and you keep following me, yes, I can call the police and have you arrested.  And if you pull a gun, I have every right to defend myself and do whatever necessary to protect myself.

You are on indefensible ground, Missourian.  Flatly.

You go into public and confront others, the consequences of your choice are your responsibility.

Think carefully before confronting someone in public.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



A repeat offender car thief wouldn't be considered a criminal? Are you fucking kidding me? Expelled from 3 high schools and he's not a thug?

But a man that successfully defends himself from a "model citizen" who is trying to beat him to death, *IS* a thug and a criminal? OK I got it now. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yep. Zimmermans team had to apologize to the judge/amend the record for that slight of hand


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What a mindless response. You provide no links to your claim. The State Attorney General was pressured into issuing an arrest warrant, even before the details of the incident were released, namely in the person of Angela Corey.

On March 21, 2012 IN NEW YORK CITY LIMO (With Crump) Pam Bondi (on phone): &#8220;Hey Sybrina, Tracy, are you there?  Hi. I am so very, very, sorry. As attorney general, I have absolutely no legal authority to take the case, _and I looked, I tried_.&#8221;


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian, if you confront me I public, and I tell you to leave me alone and walk away, and you follow me and I tell you to leave me alone and you keep following me, yes, I can call the police and have you arrested.  And if you pull a gun, I have every right to defend myself and do whatever necessary to protect myself.
> 
> You are on indefensible ground, Missourian.  Flatly.
> 
> ...



agreed. Did GZ even announce to his victim that he was neighborhood watch?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.
> ...



Treyvon Martin was a grown man in every way except chronologically. He was 6 feet tall and weighed 158 pounds.
He was NOT that sweet looking 12 year old in that picture you are so fond of.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian, if you confront me I public, and I tell you to leave me alone and walk away, and you follow me and I tell you to leave me alone and you keep following me, yes, I can call the police and have you arrested.  And if you pull a gun, I have every right to defend myself and do whatever necessary to protect myself.
> ...



immaterial


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



And he was not the thug with the gun.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



How many men are a 158 pounds? Zimmerman was what 240+ lbs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian, if you confront me I public, and I tell you to leave me alone and walk away, and you follow me and I tell you to leave me alone and you keep following me, yes, I can call the police and have you arrested.  And if you pull a gun, I have every right to defend myself and do whatever necessary to protect myself.
> 
> You are on indefensible ground, Missourian.  Flatly.
> 
> ...


There in lies the problem, Fake.
Zimmerman did follow Martin, but he was acting in his capacity as a Neighborhood Watch Coordinator.
It is not illegal to follow someone who's motives are suspect.
It IS, however, illegal to assault someone and break his nose then pound his head into the sidewalk.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Are you sure you know what you're talking about?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This whole "Zimmerman followed him and confronted him,  so Martin had every right to assault Zimmerman and bash his head against the ground" is about the stupidest argument I've ever heard.
> ...



Except!

You can't just start BEATING someone because you SUSPECT they are a weirdo.

Martin had every right to confront Zimmerman.

Martin:  "You have a problem..."

Zimmerman: "No."

Totally cool and well within his rights.

Martin:  "Well you do now!"

Still 100% within his rights.

Next,  Martin exceeds his rights by punching Zimmerman in the face.

Your rights END at the tip of my nose.

.
.
..
Now,  I know what you are going to say...this is Zimmerman's account of the incident.

And that is fair...but it is the only one the jury is going to hear...there is no rebuttal testimony.

That's it.

You may have a alternate supposition,  but it's just a guess not supported by a single shred of evidence.

Therefore,  it is irrelevant.

Court proceedings are about what you can prove,  not what you suspect.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



According to the report at the police station on the night of the shooting, Zimmerman was 5' 8" and 200 pounds.  According to the autopsy, Trayvon was 5'11 and weighted 158, a relatively tall, skinny teenager.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian, if you confront me I public, and I tell you to leave me alone and walk away, and you follow me and I tell you to leave me alone and you keep following me, yes, I can call the police and have you arrested.  And if you pull a gun, I have every right to defend myself and do whatever necessary to protect myself.
> ...



Zimmerman contended early on that he was walking back to his truck when Martin jumped him.  It sounds to me as if he broke off his patrol.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

hope he likes white bread & gravy Tuesday mornings for breakfast.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No he was the thug who had been expelled from school for the 3rd time that term.
Zimmerman was the neighborhood watch coordinator (with a gun) that was doing his job.

If we accept the evidence so far made public, the real thug here brought the proverbial knife to a gun fight and paid with his life.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I weigh 145.
Zimmerman was 5'7" and 185 at booking. Hardly the buff young man that Martin was.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Truthseeker - Z was weighed at the police station at 200.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's where this 185/200 is coming from:

Zimmerman's height is shown as 5&#8242;7&#8243; (1.70 m); and his weight as 185 lb (84 kg) on his Seminole County Sheriff's Office Inmate Booking Information dated 4/11/2012, the date of his arrest.[60] Zimmerman's height is shown as 5&#8242;8&#8243; (1.73 m); and his weight at 200 lb (91 kg) on the Sanford Police Department Offense Report for February 26, 2012, the night of the shooting.[61]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Truth seeker is not even sure he is talking.

One does not find the truth obscured in a haze of cannabis smoke.
One should not use the words truthseeker and 420 together.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 23, 2013)

GZ is being prosecuted for not being black..... end of story

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



guess I'm going to stop calling you "Big Ern" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin#George_Zimmerman


> Zimmerman's height is shown as 5&#8242;8&#8243; (1.73 m); and his weight at *200 lb (91 kg)* on the Sanford Police Department Offense Report for February 26, 2012, *the night of the shooting*



He wasn't "booked" until there was an outcry about the fact that he was only "taken in for questioning" on the night of the shooting and released.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Missourian, if you confront me I public, and I tell you to leave me alone and walk away, and you follow me and I tell you to leave me alone and you keep following me, yes, I can call the police and have you arrested.  And if you pull a gun, I have every right to defend myself and do whatever necessary to protect myself.




I agree with this.

I have every right to follow you,  and confront you.  Glad you abandoned that other crap.

And yes,  you can tell me to leave you alone,  AND you can call the police.

What you cannot do is attack me physically.

We are agreed...that was exactly my point.

I cannot pull a gun on you,  ever,  unless I am in fear for my life.

We agree on that.

So here is where we are.

Did Martin attack Zimmerman,  get on top of him and beat him?

Yes,  we have evidence that this occurred.

Did Zimmerman attack Martin?

There is no evidence that he did.

Did Zimmerman pull his gun on Martin before the attack?

There is absolutely zero evidence to support this.

Did Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the a hard object while he was on the ground?

There are photographs that document these injuries taken at the scene...plus Zimmerman's statement.

Was Zimmerman on the ground screaming for help?

It appears there are two witnesses to corroborate this account.

Those are the facts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He was 5'7" and 185 pounds at booking. You do realize that the police report was an estimate and had Martin at 6'2", don't you?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



He was estimated at 200 by police. He was weighed at booking at 185.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Thank you I wan't sure. maybe that is his weight now.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



They recorded his height and weight because it is on the record.  He out weighed Trayvon by 40 pounds.  He does not look particularly out of shape or anything in the re-enactment the next day.  And he was only 28.  There is no reason to think a tall, skinny teenager should be so easily able to over power him as he describes.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



A short fat guy doesn't look out of shape to you?

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It is an account that is total BS and right out of a stupid B movie dialogue. The jury is not going to believe that dialogue.  As well, Trayvon had EVERY RIGHT to confront with force someone he thought was bent on harming him.  He would have no other reason to know or assume why some guy was following and chasing him.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The 911 transcript indicates that not only was GZ following TM but he was also running after him. That amounts to provocation. 



> The Trayvon Martin Killing, Explained | Mother Jones
> 
> After discussing his location with the dispatcher, Zimmerman exclaimed, "Shit, he's running," and the following sounds suggest he left his vehicle to run after Martin.
> 
> "Are you following him?" the dispatcher asked. Zimmerman replied: "Yep."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yep they did do that.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Height and weight are very poor measures of hand to hand combat superiority.

Ever when I was at the height of physical fitness,  training every day,  maxing my P.T. tests in the Army (82 sit-ups in two minute,  91 pushups in two minutes and running two miles in 10 minutes 52 seconds) I was bested in hand to hand by tall wiry guys and shorter guys.  At the time I was 5' 11" and 190 lbs.

You learn quite quickly not the judge the book by it's cover.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



And yet that is what those are doing who assume Zimmerman was out of shape and over weight.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well, perhaps guilt is making him eat like a fat ass now?


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...




*I think it is baffling that an all female jury was chosen.  I mean, Marcia Clark totally blew it when she was offered expert (Vinson and Elkins state-of-the-art jury selection program, VisionQuest) advice on voir dire for the O J Simpson jury.  Thus a majority of black females decided that O J was innocent.  

So it is truly a conundrum to see that Zimmerman's attorneys allowed this to happen being that women are far less likely to carry a gun and exercise the Stand Your Ground law than men.   *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


>



*He's really porked out, hasn't he?  Anti-depressants will do that to you.  Or maybe in his case it was an eating obsession with Skittles.*


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




No,  he doesn't.

In fact,  you couldn't possibly be more wrong.

Please,  provide a single example to back this up.

That anyone has a right to confront someone with force based on the BELIEF of harm.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The facts are that Martin had Zimmerman down.  Martin was on top of Zimmerman. And Martin was beating Zimmerman.

Whether Zimmerman was in shape or out of shape is irrelevant.

That Martin was tall and wiry is irrelevant.

The facts are all that matter.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If this pans out and the defense has Jeremy and one other eyewitness to testify that Zimmerman yelling for help - that erased any doubt I still had and I am squarely on the Self Defense Train.  Jeremy was practically sitting on top of them from his 911 call vantage point.
> 
> The train has left the station.



Jeremy recanted his statement saying he assumed the person yelling for help was the guy wearing white and red because he was on the bottom.  I would hardly call 30 feet "sitting on top". It was dark, raining and Jeremy's porch light was shinning in his face and everyone else said it was too dark to see anything. We would need a whole new thread to discuss Witness # 6.

Who is this other witness you speak of?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It is in the Florida statue on self defense law which is posted in this thread more than once and can be easily found on the internet. Read it. If someone appears to pose a threat to your safety or someone elses, or appears to be about to commit a felonious act,  you have the legal right to use force, not deadly force but force, to confront and stop them before they hurt you.

For example, if you are walking alone at night in a lonely placea and someone is stalking you, even breaking into a run when  you start to run away, you have the right to confront them with force and not wait helplessly until they attack you.  Read the law.  Statute 776.012


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



no, that is wrong.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

If the defense has 2 eyewitnesses to say it was Z  yelling help, TM's own dad said it wasnt his son, and Z was on the bottom, as witness statements say, and the back of his head is banged up and nose broken, it was self defense and none of this other stuff matters.  Self defense case closed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Lol.



Lol.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

templarkormac said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > lol.
> ...



lmao


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The police report was an estimate. I'll go with the weigh in at booking.

ETA:
Estimates are not all that accurate. The police were actually closer than Treyvon's own parents.



> The initial police report from the night of the shooting lists Martin's height as 6'0" (1.83 m) and weight as 160 lb (73 kg).[15][39]Zimmerman estimated Martin's height at 5'11" to 6'2" on the night of the shooting.[40] The morning after the shooting, an autopsy found that Martin's body was 5'11" (1.80 m) long and weighed 158 lb (72 kg).[41][42] Other values for Martin's height of 6'2" (1.88 m) and 6'3" (1.91 m), and weight of no more than 150 lb (68 kg), were reported as being given by Martin's family.



(From your source)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> templarkormac said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



rofl


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> templarkormac said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The return of true Socratic dialogue. It's very impressive.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



[SIZE=-1]A  person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against  another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that  such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another  against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is  justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to  retreat if:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1](1)&#8195;He  or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent  imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or  to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
History.&#8212;s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.
.
.
..

.
[/SIZE]​Even if you construe that to mean what you say...and I don't think it does...but for the sake of argument,  let's say you are correct.

Did you read the exception?
.
..
.

.[SIZE=-1]776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.&#8212;The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter *is not available to a person who*:

(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;*Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:**
(a)&#8195;Such  force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is  in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has  exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the  use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the  assailant; or*
(b)&#8195;In  good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the  assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires  to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues  or resumes the use of force.

History.&#8212;s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1190, ch. 97-102.
.
.
.

..
[/SIZE]​Oops...Zimmerman still innocent.

Even if Zimmerman provoked the attack,  if the attack is so forceful that there is a fear of great bodily harm or death and no possibility of escape...lethal force is still justified.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


>



So he should be convicted because he put on 50 pounds? I think he should sue the judicial system for putting him in jail.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Trayvon was doing absolutely nothing wrong. He was walking innocently home from the store.  He was not commiting a crime, had not commited a crime. He did not provoke anything. The statute you posted has nothing to do with this situation. Innocent people walking alone at night do not deserve to be followed, stalked or chased.  Period.  However, an innocent person walking alone at night who is followed, stalked and chased by a stranger has every reason to feel threatened and in imminent danger of harm.  The jury will read statute 776.012 and realize, if Trayvon hit Zimmerman, he had every right to do so to protect himself from what appeared to be a malicious stranger.  One thing about this jury being all female, women know what it feels like to be in the kind of situation Trayvon was in, to be walking in a deserted place and worry about someone following you with the intent of harming you. They will identify with that situation and most likely feel, if they had the physical strength to confront the person who appears to be a threat, they would so so.  Zimmerman didn't just make a mistake in judgment, he murdered an unarmed, innocent individual walking home from the store minding his own business.  Zimmerman needs to pay for that.  IMO he took a life and should pay with his own (life in prison), but I will have to settle for 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Not so...

According to the statute...Even if Zimmerman provoked the attack,  if the attack is so forceful  that there is a fear of great bodily harm or death and no possibility of  escape...lethal force is still justified.

No matter how you slice it,  Zimmerman was within his rights to defend himself.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> The facts are that Martin had Zimmerman down.  Martin was on top of Zimmerman. And Martin was beating Zimmerman.
> 
> Whether Zimmerman was in shape or out of shape is irrelevant.
> 
> ...



*The fact is that the police dispatcher told Zimmerman not to follow Martin, it's in the audio transcript.  Or did you forget that minor fact?

IF this stupid motherfucking idiot Zimmerman had OBEYED the POLICE, everybody would be alive today.  Nobody would be in jail and certainly NOBODY WOULD BE DEAD.

What part of fucking reality goes past your head at the speed of a bullet (a bullet that was NOT supposed to be carried by Zimmerman in the first place?)  The HOA specifically forbade their neighborhood watch volunteers to carry arms.  Zimmerman didn't listen to the rules their either.  THAT'S THE FACTS.*


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are that Martin had Zimmerman down.  Martin was on top of Zimmerman. And Martin was beating Zimmerman.
> ...




No,  he didn't...he said "we don't NEED you to do that."

That is a far cry from "don't follow him."

And THAT,  my friend, is a fact.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



But the fight was not deadly.  Zimmerman was not in fear of great bodily harm or imminent death. He was barely injured, had a bloody nose, a black eye and some scrapes to his head. It was no more than a school yard fist fight.  Deadly force was not justified.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> It is in the Florida statue on self defense law which is posted in this thread more than once and can be easily found on the internet. Read it. If someone appears to pose a threat to your safety or someone elses, or appears to be about to commit a felonious act,  you have the legal right to use force, not deadly force but force, to confront and stop them before they hurt you.
> 
> For example, if you are walking alone at night in a lonely placea and someone is stalking you, even breaking into a run when  you start to run away, you have the right to confront them with force and not wait helplessly until they attack you.  Read the law.  Statute 776.012




I have to admit...I find this line of reasoning intriguing.

I would have bet money that this wouldn't be upheld,  that a person could never legally attack another because they "felt threatened".

 A preemptive strike,  so to speak.

I'm  going to do some research on this this evening...I have work I have to do this afternoon.

Maybe @Avatar4321, @C_Clayton_Jones,  @George Costanza and @jillian have some insights...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > templarkormac said:
> ...



roflmao


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



*So what did the dispatcher mean?  Did he say, "Please continue to follow him until the officers arrive?"
No.

Did he say, "Please confront him and retain him until an officer arrives"?
No.

I'm waiting for your interpretation, because you are distorting the facts.

Oh and while you are at it, please refute that the HOA said it was against their rules for volunteers to carry weapons.

I'll be waiting right here for your factual answer. 

Oh, wait....I got it for you, Einstein:
Dispatcher

Are you following him?

Zimmerman

Yeah.

Dispatcher

Ok, we don't need you to do that.

Zimmerman

Ok.

*


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So you judge him guilty, then call him names. Got to love you tolerant liberals, full of justice and kindness.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



That's going to be the crux of the deliberations.

It didn't have to actually be deadly...Zimmerman only had to have a reasonably FEAR that it was deadly or would produce severe bodily harm.

How do you prove a negative?

How can the prosecution present evidence that Zimmerman was NOT in fear of death or severe bodily harm.

If the defense proves that Martin was slamming Zimmerman's head against a solid object...it's over.

That is surefire fear of severe bodily harm in anyone's book.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Given enough blows to the head on the concrete, he could have suffered subdural hematomas, a concussion, skull fractures... and you say this fight wasn't deadly? So, that video of Martin egging on the senseless beating of a homeless man by his friends doesn't show you he had a propensity for senseless violence? Of course it doesn't. Not deadly? Well it was, Trayvon Martin died because he wanted to be mister macho. 

Deadly force was justified.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



you mean he will get more time than that kid who had 2 OZ's of Pot?.....i doubt that....


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Yes,  I gave you a neg rep...FTR,  it said "Do you really need to be an ass."

Now to your question.

Have you read the transcript?

The dispatcher says "OK,  we really don't need you to do that."

Zimmerman: "ok"

And then Zimmerman heads off to meet the police on foot.

He has lost Martin...doesn't have a clue where he is...and he says so to the Dispatcher...paraphrased "I don't want to give out that info,  I don't know where the guy is."

On a different subject,  I will show you the same respect I show to every other poster. 

I don't demand the same,  but a modicum of civility is appreciated.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



He was stalking him, and he had a gun, which he used.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> You're a weirdo, jake. You don't source your lies. We all know it. Why the pretense?



jake never cites because he knows he is a liar


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> hope he likes white bread & gravy Tuesday mornings for breakfast.


You're familiar with prison food, are you?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > If this pans out and the defense has Jeremy and one other eyewitness to testify that Zimmerman yelling for help - that erased any doubt I still had and I am squarely on the Self Defense Train.  Jeremy was practically sitting on top of them from his 911 call vantage point.
> ...



you have course have proof of this

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You're a weirdo, jake. You don't source your lies. We all know it. Why the pretense?
> ...



Says preeminent liars of the far right: no one of integrity gives a shit what you guys say.  Live it it.  

Remember, Yurt, you are on notice.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I don't have to quote the transcript because it says nothing about it.  That is what duck was trying to pull and I caught him at it.
> 
> You, Ernie S., are one of the biggest liars here.  For one, you call yourself an American patriot, which makes the Lady Liberty hide her eyes in shame every time you do that.



further proof jake is a liar:



JakeStarkey said:


> In other words the proceedings pertains only to the dispatcher not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.
> 
> The dispatcher will be called to testify to what he and GZ said to each other.  *Yep, GZ was told not to get out of the car*.



what kind of stupid does one have to be to deny saying something that they wrote down?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

supporting gay marriage means i'm far right



poor dishonest jake


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to quote the transcript because it says nothing about it.  That is what duck was trying to pull and I caught him at it.
> ...



Yurt, the transcript does not say what dumbo was saying it said.  Or you for that matter.

You continue forever a liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> supporting gay marriage means i'm far right
> 
> 
> 
> poor dishonest jake



You are a liar and on notice.

You show unusual common sense on gay marriage.  Much of the rest of your politics are f'd up, and I point out to you all the time.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



jake claims he never said the dispatcher told him not to get out of the car, i show exactly where jake claimed that and that makes me a liar


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > supporting gay marriage means i'm far right
> ...



still whining that i got you banned for pm'ing me after you cried to the mods about pm's?  lol....sissy boy.

you have never once pointed out any flaw in my political beliefs.  you're delusional.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt, continues to lie.  GZ was told not to pursue TM, thus not to get out of his car.

Yurt, on notice, continues to lie.  It will catch him.  Yurt was banned, flat fact.  End of story.

You have no common sense political beliefs: just a hodge podge of emotions.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt, continues to lie.  GZ was told not to pursue TM, thus not to get out of his car.
> 
> Yurt, on notice, continues to lie.  It will catch him.  Yurt was banned, flat fact.  End of story.
> 
> You have no common sense political beliefs: just a hodge podge of emotions.



and here jake is again stating zimmerman was told not to get out of the car

yet, when i point out his earlier post i'm a liar

you need professional help jake.  you don't even realize how bad you lie.  btw...you are the one who is on notice and the one who was banned first.  i was banned because i admitted to responding to your pm.  i was honest, i could have lied and i would not have been banned.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Stoned again?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



After he got the snot beat out of him. Okay, let me beat the snot out of you one day, you'll wish you'd had a gun then, wouldn't you? _Oh don't worry, we don't want people defending themselves. Nooo, that would be baaaad!_


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'm high on sugar. I don't know about the rest of those folks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Thank God. Had he not been armed, they might be talking about a 17 year old black kid on trial for killing a Neighborhood Watch Coordinator.

Well, they might be in Sanford, FL. It would hardly be a national story.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt, continues to lie.  GZ was told not to pursue TM, thus not to get out of his car.
> ...



Yurt is simply lying.  He can post my original if he wants.

Prosecutors: Zimmerman Ignored 911 Dispatch, Confronted Trayvon

Remember that you could have been honest, Yurt, but you lied, and you lied and then eventually confessed and was banned.  See, you still try to tell false stories.

Idiot reactionaries have such trouble with the truth.  And the fact you could give us the post # for comparison with your charge, you won't.  End of story.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to quote the transcript because it says nothing about it.  That is what duck was trying to pull and I caught him at it.
> ...



You have to be a smarmy fake to think that anyone takes you at your word after so many lies.

Voila! we all know FakeSmarmy.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Who started the fight?  Who was defending hemselves?  If it were Martin, Zimmerman started the fight, lost the fight and killed an unarmed kid.

Everytime a person who is carrying a gun gets a bloody nose, can he then kill a person?

If anything...I feel as though Martin was defending himself against an unknown guy following him.  Someone stepped to someone but this would have never even went down if Zimmerman (the cop wanna be who said "they always get away") would have not profiled Martin who was doing NOTHING wrong.

You know what, Fuck Zimmerman.  He was wrong for honing in on an innocent unarmed, lawful American citizen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Produce the post # or fail.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Uh huh. Yeah. Sure it does.

  In lala land.

Besides which, we have no verification that Zimmerman DID continue to follow. I thought he went back to his car, and the little druggie punk followed and attacked him.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



the post number is LINKED you fucking dishonest retard


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



On notice? From you? grab up a big bag of credibility before you presume to put ANYONE "on notice".


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



what?  you're not coherent at all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It does not say what you insisted it said and STILL won't admit it. Proof or an apology or silence. You have three valid choices. Picking another Conservative to insult, is NOT a valid choice. What's it going to bee, asshole?

By the way. How long since I negged your irrelevant ass?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Then you fail.  Post my # so anyone can go look.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Post the # or you continue fail.  You already got negged.  Careful with your mouth; you are on notice.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Good points.  If everyone carrying a gun can just shoot, use deadly force,  willy  nilly, we are all at great risk. This is about gun control.  People like Zimmerman should not be armed.  People in certain situations should not be armed. He should not have been armed on Neighborhood Watch. He should have stayed with his vehicle. If those are not Neighborhood Watch rules, then they should be.  Do not carry weapons. Do not go after, follow, stalk or chase after people you think are suspicious.  Call the police and wait for  them to deal with it.  Zimmerman virtually created a situation in which an innocent young person is dead for no good reason.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Consider that he calls himself "truthseeker" and appends "420" One does not usually find the truth stoned on cannabis.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder if I have any white wine?  It's 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



seriously, you are insane.  i quoted your post, anyone can click on the link and see it is post #559.

holy crap, how can you deny it when i copied your post verbatim and included the LINK???


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



lol

that would scare the fuck out of me


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

You are much tougher than *XXXX*, Squeeze.  You are fairly dumb, though  not as dumb as *XXX*  or *XXXX*.


----------



## wavingrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That is pretty much what I have surmised.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup, the dumbos have now had time to go through the link to the document that was posted about trying to identify voices, and the assholes realized they are talking about something else entirely.  Dummies.

Typical idiot reactionary behavior all around by the morons.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



post 559, you fucking idiot. There is a link back right there in your post. Jorge Zimmerman was NOT told to stay in his vehicle. He was NOT told not to follow Martin. He WAS told they did not NEED him to do that.

MY GOD!!!! how dishonest does one have to be to try to deny they said something that everyone can easily go back and read?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



On notice? From you? Who the fuck are you? The quoted post contains a link-back. You DO know how to follow links, don't you Fakie?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Give the actual post #, ernie s.  You are no one to tell anyone to do anything.

Fail if you can't go back to the original source.

Here, I will help you. #559 "In other words the proceedings *pertains only to the dispatcher *not being able to determine who was screaming because of outside sounds.

The dispatcher will be called to testify to what he and GZ said to each other. *Yep, GZ was told not to get out of the car*."  This is about what the dispatcher will testify to.  The earlier idiots were trying to use a document that supposedly said the dispatcher did not tell GZ to not get out of the car.

Got you guys, yet once again.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



LOL.  They have been saying it is OK to attack someone who merely follows you.  So I guess that settles it.  Li'l Trayvon was following Zimmerman giving Zimmerman the right to turn and attack.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are much tougher than Yurt, Squeeze.  You are fairly dumb, though  not as dumb as Yurt or bigreb.
> ...



Report it.  I did not lie but you did.  And you are dumber than either.  Comparisons, based in truth, are not speaking ill of someone.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



you'll "go with the weigh in at booking." which wasn't done on the night of the shooting  (see my above post) Are you purposely ignoring that? Looks like it. He wasn't arrested & BOOKED until AFTER an outcry from the public over the police just "questioning" him a letting him (AKA- the perp) walk. Why you think the Chief eventually stepped down? Still going w/ the "I'll go with the weigh in at booking."?  I know my appetite would decrease after putting lead through an innocent teenager's chest. Don't know about you.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are much tougher than Yurt, Squeeze.  You are fairly dumb, though  not as dumb as Yurt or bigreb.



yet you fool no one


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Give the actual post #, ernie s.  You are no one to tell anyone to do anything.
> 
> Fail if you can't go back to the original source.
> 
> ...



How the fuck do you respond to someone who lies and then quotes the lie to prove he is not lying?

I guess all you can do is neg his lying ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are much tougher than Yurt, Squeeze.  You are fairly dumb, though  not as dumb as Yurt or bigreb.
> ...



The only fools here are the idiotic reactionaries that want to destroy America.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



OK consider it reported.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Give the actual post #, ernie s.  You are no one to tell anyone to do anything.
> ...



Because you never read the original statement to know what it was about.

You are such a moron.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



So he got 15 pounds lighter AND an inch shorter? The error in the height more or less confirms that the 6' and 200 lbs is an estimate.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Give the actual post #, ernie s.  You are no one to tell anyone to do anything.
> ...



 Does this have anything to do with the smell of cannabis in the morning?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yup, I negged him.  Couldn't do anything else.  Yurt and Ernie S. are congenital liars, who do not even bother to read the original document to see what was the main topic.

Idiots.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



what?  what did i lie about with regards to your post?  i gave the post #, post #559.  stop lying jake.

i'm done talking about you getting banned.  you're just a whiny baby who got his own medicine shoved down this throat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I've read the transcript several times and I've read your interpretation of it. The dispatcher did not say what you claim he did, ergo, you are a liar.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What a coincidence that, again, you accuse others of what everybody is perfectly aware is your own MO.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


He claims he reported me for threatening.


Did I threaten him? Anyone?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread has  become a 3 ring circus.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Give the actual post #, ernie s.  You are no one to tell anyone to do anything.
> ...



The only thing Fakey is worthy of is verbal abuse.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



snot beat out of him? He had a small cut to the top of his head and a small bump on his nose. I get banged up more playing street ball.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Actually what this episode proves is that Zimmerman was smart to be armed.  You never know what kind of vicious thugs are going to accost you when you're on neighborhood watch.  The more of these punks we gun down, the better.  That saves the taxpayers the cost of a trial and their incarceration.  God knows, the police certainly aren't ever going to arrest them anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are merely trolling now, guys, because you gut your rhetorical asses kicked.

If you something of substance to discuss, do it, but I won't answer trolling.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



His nose was broken, moron, and the back of his head was a mess.   All you're proving is how easy liberals lie to defend their sociopath heroes.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm thinking about reporting you for not logging-off enough.  This board and your negging and reporting of the band seems to be your raison d'être. Go outside once in a while retard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

That is conjecture, bripat, but GZ will have his day in court on it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Fakey just accused me of trolling.

Isn't he a marvel?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



No witness said they saw Martin attack Zimmerman or bash his on the ground. The only witness to have any information about the initial confrontation (other than Zimmerman) is Martin's girlfriend.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Fakey just accused me of trolling.  Isn't he a marvel?


  You are a well-know troll.  Fact is fact.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Jake has declared a winner. Sorry guys [/thread]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Thank you for accepting your beating gracefully.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh Noooss he called me a retard. I'm going to tell my mommy!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fakey just accused me of trolling.  Isn't he a marvel?
> ...



I've, wisely & thankfully, had that rw FAILtroll on ignore going on a year.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I have had him on I off and on.  But I find it is fun to mess him up when he acts stupid, which is 98% of the time.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Zimmerman refused medical treatment  at the scene and never had any x-rays taken, just because he told his  paid doctor his nose was broken doesn't make it so...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...









Spontaneous laceration syndrome,  I suppose.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



he's the equivalent of USMB's Hannity or Levin


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



*Go beyond the headlines, toots.  Zimmerman had attended an HOA meeting in January and they explicitly told their watch members TO NOT CARRY FIREARMS while on duty.
It is against the HOA rules and regs.
It's called Neighborhood WATCH, not Neighborhood FOLLOW AND CONFRONT WITH A LOADED WEAPON.  It's why they are told to call the police and not act like vigilantes. *


----------



## Missourian (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...








Scoliosis of the nasal bone...a logical conclusion.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



no surprise jake can't explain what i lied about


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'm only conceding that I'm done arguing with a fool.
The farther this goes, the more likely I am to descend to your level where you are sure to beat me with your unrivaled experience.

Besides, I have to go over to a buddy's house for a while.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You are a know liar, and we know your word can never be accepted.

You deliberately deceived in your above statement.  The statement was recognizing voices, which was my original point.  There is no question that GZ got out of the car although dispatch told him not to.  The original posters were trying to misargue that the posted document said that dispatcher categorically never said such a thing, when it fact the subject was something else.

You all need to tell the truth.  It would make matters so much better for all of us.

You guys cannot lie and get away it.  I will always out you and succeed in revealing you as liars.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Because I have several times and you keep denying that you lied.  As you did in another venue and got your comeuppance.  Really, Yurt, don't be stupid anymore.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 
I'll say Zimmerman's nose was broken by Trayvon Martin.






​


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



what did i lie about jake?  you have merely claimed it, yet, have never explained it or shown where i lied.  unlike you, i backed up my claim that you lied by citing the exact post.  you won't do the same because the fact is, i never lied.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



*I have no doubt there was an altercation.  If someone followed and confronted me in the dark and got in my face and made assumptions about what I was doing IN MY FATHER'S APARTMENT COMPLEX, I'd kick their ass, too.   

I would probably be a little scared since the person in my face is not a cop, but a jerk-off with his hand in his pocket.  I would assume he was either playing with himself and hoped I wanted to play too, or maybe he had gun and wanted to hold me up.  

The thing is we don't know how their "conversation" got started, now do we?  

We know that Trayvon Martin had most probably been exposed to racial prejudice in his 17 some odd years and perhaps he might have become a little frightened by this stupid prick stopping him on the sidewalk and asking him questions.  Most blacks have and at much earlier ages. 

What would you have done, oh Keyboard Warrior?  Do you have even the slightest notion of what it is like to be a young black man in America?  Or are you just another clueless white guy who has never had a gun pointed in his face or a racial remark made to your face. 
*


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...






> (CBS) SANFORD, Fla. - The lead investigator probing the deadly shooting of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin wanted neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman arrested and charged with manslaughter the night of the shooting, ABC News reports.
> 
> Photos: Trayvon Martin
> 
> Investigator Chris Serino of the Sanford, Fla. Police Department wanted the 28-year-old Zimmerman behind bars, but the state Attorney's Office said there was not enough evidence to lead to a conviction, sources told ABC.



Trayvon Martin lead investigator wanted George Zimmerman arrested the night of the fatal shooting - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



another jake lie.  the dispatcher did not tell him to not get out of the car.

Dispatcher: Are you following him?
Zimmerman: Yeah
Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
Zimmerman: Ok

http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/326700/full-transcript-zimmerman.pdf


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



He has a little bump on his nose ,not broken.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



1. Martin. Zimmerman backed off.

2. Zimmerman, he was being followed after backing off.

3. Zimmerman didn't start any fight, he might have been following him, but that was as far as it went! Indeed Zimmerman lost the fight, and was going to be beaten to death if he had not pulled out his firearm and defended himself.

4. A bloody nose? It could have been a whole lot worse! If someone is sitting there wailing on you, are you going to let them?

5. Profiled? Don't tell me you still believe that redacted video that NBC put out?

6. Lawful? As his cell phone video suggests, he was an accomplice to an assault on a defenseless homeless man. Sure. You are just wrong altogether.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> Zimmerman: Yeah
> Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
> Zimmerman: Ok
> ...



Thank you for getting back on track.  GZ was in the car on that phone call.  The inference is clear, and exactly what Prosecution is going to argue: George elected to get out of the car, although told he did not need to follow TM, and disobeyed instructions.

Thank you for admitting you were confused.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Templar, GZ initiated a conflict.  Are you saying TM had no right to defend himself?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Zimmerman is the racist with a gun who had been arrested for domestic violence and resisting arrest with violence.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



*You can get more blood from falling down on the sidewalk and skinning your knee.  Please, you people who just look at pictures and can't read.....tsk. *


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> > Zimmerman: Yeah
> > Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
> > Zimmerman: Ok
> ...



He complied. So what issue is there with this? His backing off should have been the end of it. Somehow, Martin came back wanting to pick a fight. 

Thanks for admitting you had nothing productive to say.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Obviously, we can get more arguments out of a three year old than you. Posting that picture proves that Zimmerman was the one on the bottom being beaten. It does nothing to prove your case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Christian Science Monitor
Zimmerman trial: Prosecutors can call him a 'vigilante,' judge says - CSMonitor.com

_Zimmerman trial: Prosecutors can call him a 'vigilante,' judge says With opening statements set for Monday, the judge ruled prosecutors can use loaded language, such as 'wanna-be cop,' to describe Zimmerman, but that they must avoid the term 'racial profiling.'_


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



This is where you lose the argument...you are uninformed.  The dispatcher never told him not to leave his car.  The dispatcher said "We dont need you to do that" after it was clear GZ was running after Martin.  When told that, GZ then slowed down to a walk a few seconds later.  The incident happened at the "T" in the sidewalk which is just inside the entrance area of the back of the townhomes.  Just up from where GZ had parked his car on the side of the road.

The prosecutions best chance of showing Trayvons self defense was GZs own account of the confrontation where he reached for his pockets when asked if there was a problem.  A gun happens to be in the very place he was reaching.  The prosecution has to hammer that home if they hope to get a jury to see it their way...its their only hope...GZs own words.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> ...



That is you, my friend.  Somebody assaulted somebody, and if the jury determines that GZ began it, running away will not save him.  The jury might even buy off on TM doing a pre-emptive assault if he thought he was really threatened in life and limb.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

> The dispatcher said "We dont need you to do that" after it was clear GZ was running after Martin.  When told that, GZ then slowed down to a walk a few seconds later. .



Only inaccurate conjecture.  The direction came when GZ was in the car.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I do, and will try to find it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> ...



That is only GZ's version of events. The last verifiable 911 evidence places GZ pursuing TM who was "running away" according to GZ. Given that GZ lied to the judge his veracity is suspect.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> > Zimmerman: Yeah
> > Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
> > Zimmerman: Ok
> ...



you claimed the dispatcher told him not to get out of his vehicle.  that is a lie.  the dispatcher only said we don't need you to follow him, he never instructed zimmerman to remain in the vehicle.  

you are a pathetic liar jake.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There is no proof he had a broken nose.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Of course not.

He tried that with me too. Him and another poster would post that I scared them. Nothing will come of it, everybody knows what a flake he is.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



yes, there is, you moron. He was treated for it, it's not disputed.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 23, 2013)

And to think if Zimmerman had a name like Sanchez we would never had heard about it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Or, as I pointed out earlier to Noom...if he had been black and the dead guy white, we would be hearing how it's "discrimination" to prosecute an innocent black man who was just protecting himself from a racist pig!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christian Science Monitor
> Zimmerman trial: Prosecutors can call him a 'vigilante,' judge says - CSMonitor.com
> 
> _Zimmerman trial: Prosecutors can call him a 'vigilante,' judge says With opening statements set for Monday, the judge ruled prosecutors can use loaded language, such as 'wanna-be cop,' to describe Zimmerman, but that they must avoid the term 'racial profiling.'_



Nothing more than a biased citation. Can we call Martin a "drug addict"? Or a "masochist" then?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Science Monitor
> ...



You are biased.  The Christian Monitor is not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I did nothing of the sort, kg.  I told you to shut the fuck up, and you did for a very long time.  That was smart of you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  How exactly did GZ assault TM? TM didnt have a scratch on him other then a bullet hole....well that and cut up knuckles. Gee I wonder how that happened?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That will be to the jury, not to a bunch of pinheads on a board.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  So shut the hell up already....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

My fellow pinhead on this board, no.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



that would be nice, then we wouldn't have to read his lies about the dispatcher...


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





Now THAT ^^ sounds like a threat, lol.

I promise you, nothing you have ever said has ever caused me to "shut the fuck up". Loon.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm sure if he paid a doctor enough some doctors would treat him for a broken unicorn horn but the fact is he never had any x-rays taken of his nose.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...





> It may be surprising to know that x-rays are not particularly helpful in diagnosing and treating broken noses.


 Broken Noses - Treating Broken Noses

Even so, I think I'll take the doctor's word for it over yours, since you are an established hack.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It's the Christian SCIENCE Monitor, Fakey.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Isn't Christian Science an oxymoron?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



  You are the loon, my sweet.  And now I will read you as always and chuckle when you act like an idiot.  You are entertainment guaranteed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yurt, once again, you got caught lying and fell flat on your face.

Then you gave me a pos rep.  Go ahead and make up for it.

You make me laugh daily.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

why kgrill keeps opening her blowhole on a topic like this is a mystery. She "claims" to be a chritian as well but has no prob w/ a 28 yr old gunning down an unarmed teenager


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Dr. Starkey, PhD in hacktivism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Heh heh.  You fool.  Show where I posted in this string.  You are lying again.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



she's an TRANSPARENT, rw, kool aid drinking  loon just like stephie


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What's entertaining is how you never come to a thread with an argument. "My sweet"? This ain't the fucking Wizard of Oz, Starkiev. But I can imagine you as a green skinned figure flying around on a broom screaming "I'LL GET YOU ONE DAY, MY PRETTY!!"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Comrade Templar, why should I ever post a thread when you guys post threads that have to be shown to hackery at its best and nothing but no integrity at its worst.

You are reactionary thugs, and you are treated as you should be.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Who's word you take is not important, still the only way to prove a fractured nose is to do an x-ray. But most doctors only do x-rays in serious  injuries because it has no bearing on the treatment.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Show me where you posted an argument and we have a deal? Deal?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

See, your thuggery falls flat.

Keep posting and I will keep showing you, Gameboy, as they fool thug you are.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



yep, facts like Trayvon calling his girlfriend and saying that some strange fat kid was following him prior to the struggle, are merely inconveniences to their getting their agenda across.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...





STOP

That is exactly why you have no argument. A doctor is a doctor, this one is most likely a Facial/Plastic surgeon with years of experience to your zero. Stop running your mouth.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



  A law abiding citizen would have called the police. 
He didnt because he planned on taking the law into his own hands. 
Turned out to be a bad choice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yup, now that's a fact.  Let's see you stretch it to "I gotta shoot him because he made me do it."

I will trust this jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Wish I could rep you again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Not according to a righty reactionary thug earlier today on the Board who insisted he had the right to follow and confront anyone in public.

So you are saying TM should not have defended himself, the black man should cower before the lighter-skinned man.  Really?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



No.  You dishonest quack hack.  Since x-rays are of only limited utility, they are NOT the only way to prove a broken nose.

How is a broken nose diagnosed?



> A broken nose is diagnosed through a physical examination and medical history. An X-ray of the nose is not usually needed or helpful if only a broken nose is suspected. If other facial injuries or fractures are suspected, a CT scan will be done. Your doctor may wish to delay evaluation until the swelling has gone down. This may take several days.


 Broken Nose (Nasal Fracture)-Topic Overview

You are a hack, but your medical postings are even dumber than your political blather.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarHillary is mumbling.  What is the welsher saying?  Nothing of worth, I am sure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> IlarHillary is mumbling.  What is [my superior in every way] saying?  * * * *



Fakey, Fakey, Fakey:

I wasn't even talking to you, you worthless fraud.

I was responding to one of your fellow morons.

I doubt he is any more educable than you are.  But others might gain a bit of knowledge.



> X-rays are often not helpful because injuries to the cartilage do not show up (most of the nose is cartilage).


 Nose Injury | Seattle Children's Hospital


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Look at Zim, does he look like a guy who was innocent?  Why lie to judge about the money?  Why say the killing was god's plan?  Why gain a hundred pounds? Why follow the kid in the first place? What's he doing with the gun after being told no guns when doing the NW job?  What had the kid done that he saw that was so bad that the kid had to be caught... hands in pockets?  Really?  Hoodie black boy... follow and apprehend?  Talk about "racial" profiling.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup, I was right.  Ilar is dismissed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> why kgrill keeps opening her blowhole on a topic like this is a mystery. She "claims" to be a chritian as well but has no prob w/ a 28 yr old gunning down an unarmed teenager



KG appears to have "issues" of some sort. To paraphrase one of the Tappet Bros. (of NPR's Car Talk) she only finds out what she is thinking after she has posted it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, your thuggery falls flat.
> 
> Keep posting and I will keep showing you, Gameboy, as they fool thug you are.



Alrighty then. That was a fairly violent tantrum you just threw, Jake. The East German judge is hiding under the table!

I love it when you call me Gameboy. I may keep it!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, I was right.  Ilar is dismissed.



Fakey, you are never right.  You are just a liar.

By the way, when ARE you going to admit that you have always been a venal, petty, lowlife, motherfucking, cocksucking, liberal Democratic?

You must realize by now that nobody with a brain buys your bullshit about how you are a "Republican."



Fakey remains a void.  Fakey, you truly are worthless.  Fact.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> IlarHillary is mumbling.  What is the welsher saying?  Nothing of worth, I am sure.



 just a bunch of expletives no doubt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > why kgrill keeps opening her blowhole on a topic like this is a mystery. She "claims" to be a chritian as well but has no prob w/ a 28 yr old gunning down an unarmed teenager
> ...



LOL when Liberals are getting pasted on a thread, the do one of four things, they 

A) Bring race into the argument to divert away from their failure,

B) Attack their opponent's religious beliefs,

C) Throw a hissy fit and then ad hom their opponent, for want of an actual argument,

or

D) Argue abortion.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I was right.  Ilar is dismissed.
> ...



Considering the source, Jake, that might even be a backhanded compliment!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > why kgrill keeps opening her blowhole on a topic like this is a mystery. She "claims" to be a chritian as well but has no prob w/ a 28 yr old gunning down an unarmed teenager
> ...



she should stick w/ trying to run other woman's lives in the abortion sub-forum. She brings nothing to this topic of an armed 28 yr old thug gunning down an unarmed, teenager.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Fakey knows already that he is dishonest about who and what he is.

He doesn't need your assistance.  

Why?

Are you one of the utter imbeciles who actually credit that obvious far left liberal's fake posturing?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

I even tried to get a one on one totally on the level discussion going with Fakey.

He ran away.

He's not just a completely obvious fraud; he's a total pussy as well.

And it is confirmed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

[MENTION=29060]Truthseeker420[/MENTION] - I can't find your post re: witnesses, I'll find it after dirtbikes and Sunday bbq.

Your witnesses are screwed up and please see 1st Frye hearing for reference to 2nd eyewitness.  It's on YouTube. 

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...120522_1_witnesses-change-shooting-fdle-agent

We will see when that old thing called evidence and witness testimony comes out.

Off that topic - I'll bet you my bottom rep they "changed" because of Black Panther hit, Dept. of Justice/FBI investigation, POTUS saying vic could have been his son, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, rioting, cop cars shot up, guys in hoodies jumped a guy to "prove a point", Spike Stupid Lee tweeting wrong address to a zillion followers and people showing up to a wrong house.   NBC editing the original call to include "race" and setting the fire.

That's some major peer pressure right there on their personal lives.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I even tried to get a one on one totally on the level discussion going with Fakey.
> 
> He ran away.
> 
> ...



Seems like nobody wants to talk to me either.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



  Well as the neighbor hood watch captain or any concerned citizen,yeah you have that right.
  No the black man shouldnt have assaulted GZ. He would be alive today had he called the police.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ironic post is ironic, especially considering who thanked it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Black teenager call the cops on a white guy chasing him? ROFL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



"an" transparent.... and we should somehow be influenced by you? pfft.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
I think I told him to shut up, and I think he's the one who ended up with the muzzle on.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I even tried to get a one on one totally on the level discussion going with Fakey.
> ...



But YOU don't run away.  

Besides, unlike Fakey, *you* don't claim to be one thing when you are obviously very much the opposite.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's not what he was talking about, but since you brought it up....

Jake has been a member at USMB since 8/10/09. In nearly 4 years, he has started one thread, a flame directed at Neotrotsky. As you might expect, it was an utter failure and Jake was owned on so many levels. I believe, at the time, TDM told him he didn't NEED him to start any more threads and Jake took it as an order from the police. He has complied and has stayed in his vehicle since.

Yup 3 years and 10 months and THIS is Jake's only original contribution to the board. It is currently 25 posts in length. 14 of those were after I resurrected it this past April.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


I hit him for you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 Yeah...that may be to much to ask. That would require being civilized.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Ow.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



 I do have an argument, you might not agree but that is my position.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Then you are cruel and unfeeling! That thread is Jakes landmark contribution to USMB. For you to ridicule it and laugh out loud is horrid! You must be one of those right wing nuts he speaks of while trolling other people's threads.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You do? Where's your PhD? I don't agree with speculation. Back up your argument or stfu, your choice.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I must be a sadist! Oh the humanity!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Get a room and you can rep him all night.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Thanks baby. You've got a much bigger repper than me.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



This is where jake says "This thread is your landmark contribution to usmb..don't laugh! You are such an obvious right wing nut!"...

then he leaves, makes a troll, which comes straight to this thread to tag it with off the wall tags and to thank every one of jake's posts.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Back up what? That Zimmerman( A known liar) said he a broken nose and had a doctor he paid to treat him for a broken nose ?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



you really don't know when to stop lying.  i never gave you a pos rep.  so easy to prove you're a liar.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Is there a thread for that!!!?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No.

But there is an APP for that!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Oh your lying eyes.  There are photos out. That didn't happen by itself.  Opening statements start tomorrow. When they are admitted as evidence will this stop?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...





Holy shit.  Fakey caught lying??  

Today must be one of those really RARE days of the week that end with the letters "day."


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Prosecution does get to say Zimmerman was profiling him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They can SAY whatever the fuck they imagine the evidence might show.

That does not mean it's true, accurate or that they can back it up.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yeah, but its Zimmermans job and duty as NH Captain to profile...profiling is in the best interest of the safety of the neighborhood...you are expected to profile and be suspicious when others may not.

The fact that he was suspicious of someone walking through a go between of a townhome in the dark and rain in a building that had been burglarized several times will not hurt him...thats his job.  And the neighbor was grateful and supportive.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There is some swelling but the bone looks straight.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the Monitor said the judge said the "racial profiling" could be mentioned but GZ can could be described as a vigilante and wannabe cop by the prosecution.  That can't help.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



ever hear of a non displaced fracture ?  I didn't think so.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Dr. Liesucker has spoken.

Naturally, it's bullshit.

But still.  It has spoken.  

Meanwhile, back at reality:  that is plainly one broken nose.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The rub is they have to prove whatever they say... Beyond a reasonable doubt. And if one of the six says no, we are done.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That picture looks photo shopped.  The color of the nose is different from his face.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

That is the strength, and weakness, of the jury system.

I trust this jury to get I right.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



it is crazy.  i mean who lies about things that can easily be shown to be a lie.  there is a record of the rep i gave him, he has to know that, yet he still lied about it.  he also lied about not saying the dispatcher told him to remain in the vehicle, and he continued to deny saying it after i posted the post showing he said exactly that.  then that wasn't enough, he had to claim that unless i gave the post # it doesn't prove anything, despite the fact there was a LINK to his very post.

he is a funny little troll


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Not exactly.  They can CLAIM that the "evidence will show ..." and then fail to prove by the evidence that it shows any such thing.

It might be held against them.  However, if it isn't an element of required proof, it will not necessarily result in an acquittal.

When they claim that the evidence will show proof beyond a reasonable doubt of an ELEMENT -- and then proceed to fail in THAT -- then you are on to something;  THEN they have a major problem.

And they WILL have to rebut the defense evidence of "justification."  Gooooood luuuuuck.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, my heavens, you are right, Yurt.  My apologies.  It was that clown, bripat, who gave me the reps.

How funny. 

Yurt, good to see you backing off the other stuff.  You are very wise, for once.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I think the Monitor said the judge said the "racial profiling" could be mentioned but GZ can could be described as a vigilante and wannabe cop by the prosecution.  That can't help.



I keep trying to figure out what you're saying so I can respond, but...

The judge said racial profiling can NOT be mentioned.

Can we at least get in the same game?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, my heavens, you are right, Yurt.  My apologies.  It was that clown, bripat, who gave me the reps.
> 
> How funny.



Fakey, confronted with its lie, has to back down and slink away and rely on some lame ass excuse.  

Just another example of why Fakey has absolutely no credibility of any kind whatsoever and no rational hope of ever having any credibility.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Testarosa, you are right.  No profiling but can call him a wannabee cop and vigilante.

Zimmerman trial: Prosecutors can call him a 'vigilante,' judge says ... https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy...60,d.cGE&fp=fd4a2921c0447e9a&biw=1519&bih=735 

by Patrik Jonsson - in 56 Google+ circles2 days ago &#8211; ... as 'wanna-be cop,' to describe Zimmerman, but that they must *avoid the term 'racial profiling*.' ... Christian Science Monitor ... to *use charged references like &#8220;wanna-be cop&#8221; and &#8220;vigilante&#8221; to describe Trayvon Martin's kill*er.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I think the Monitor said the judge said the "racial profiling" could be mentioned but GZ can could be described as a vigilante and wannabe cop by the prosecution.  That can't help.



Think in one hand, shit in the other... Or something like that.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Monitor said the judge said the "racial profiling" could be mentioned but GZ can could be described as a vigilante and wannabe cop by the prosecution.  That can't help.
> ...



jake once again proves he knows squat about this case

Prosecutors can say ?profiled? at Zimmerman trial as long as it?s devoid of racial overtones - The Washington Post


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt is stepping on his dick.  Read two posts above him.  Yurt keeps lying.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, my heavens, you are right, Yurt.  My apologies.  It was that clown, bripat, who gave me the reps.
> 
> How funny.
> 
> Yurt, good to see you backing off the other stuff.  You are very wise, for once.



another jake lie proven, at least this time you didn't continue lying about it like you did about the dispatcher

as to backing off...wtf are you babbling about now?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my heavens, you are right, Yurt.  My apologies.  It was that clown, bripat, who gave me the reps.
> ...



An admitted error is an . . . error, not a lie, whereas you lie as you breathe, Yurt.

Yes, backing off is very wise.  The dispatcher discussion was very clear, which you managed to fuck up and failed in your lies.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

cite one lie jakey

you can't because you're lying right now

poor jake, so full of fail he can't see he has hung himself by his petard....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone can go back through your interactions, Yurt, from the beginning of the various threads and catch you and your podjos in your lies, Yurt.  You have hung yourself by your dick.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Fakey is now choking on his own bullshit.

Fully exposed.  HE is clearly now just an object of ridicule.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I think the Monitor said the judge said the "racial profiling" could be mentioned but GZ can could be described as a vigilante and wannabe cop by the prosecution.  That can't help.



Zimmerman 101 for Jake.  Rule #1 Pay Attention:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0MhzN7-LEc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvreJYGIC45aqkYOzmvShVQ]Zimmerman Trial - BIG NEWS - Court FORBIDS Prosecutor Saying RACIAL Profiling In Opening Statement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Monitor said the judge said the "racial profiling" could be mentioned but GZ can could be described as a vigilante and wannabe cop by the prosecution.  That can't help.
> ...



I corrected it above when I double checked and told you.

The judge said no racial profiling but the prosecution, as I told you above, can use "wannabee cop" and "vigilante".  Tell the full story.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

what is it with these two liberals and a man's organ?  i say clocked and the liberal thinks of cock.  i say anything to jake and he thinks of my organ.

disgusting pervs


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Mmmkay. Talking out our assess wastes 10 pages.

Just trying to keep it real.  Like for actual really real.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



See?  Fakey is FULLY dedicated to his own dishonesty.

He has an unchecked hatred of honesty.

Hell, that's the poor shithead who still pretends that being a far left liberal Democrat is the same thing as being a Republican.



Fakey has no credibility for a reason.  He is entirely dishonest.

Always.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> what is it with these two liberals and a man's organ?  i say clocked and the liberal thinks of cock.  i say anything to jake and he thinks of my organ.
> 
> disgusting pervs



Anybody can go back and see your disgusting posts, Yurtperv.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You are correct to insist on accuracy.

Do you think "wannabee cop" and "vigilante" will sway the jury at all?

I don't think so, not much.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



With the history of racial profiling in Florida everyone is going to be aware of what the prosecutor means when he says profiling plus they will hear the 911 call where he says "these assholes" (blacks) always get away and when he said "Fucking coons".


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



He *never* said "coons."  And any reference to "assholes" does NOT necessarily mean a reference to "blacks" you fucking pigdog racist moron.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
It's their job to prove whatever they say in their opening. If they don't, the defense will nail them at closing with what they didn't prove.  We'll see tomorrow how far they want to take it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yup.  Ilar, if he is defense attorney, will insist that it was the heat of the moment.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think the prosecution has got to be aggressive, very aggressive.  I am curious to see how far the judge will let prosecution go in demonizing GZ.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> what is it with these two liberals and a man's organ?  i say clocked and the liberal thinks of cock.  i say anything to jake and he thinks of my organ.
> 
> disgusting pervs



This is what? you 5th post about cocks?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



As always, when Fakey can't make a coherent argument he resorts to his indecipherable dishonest gibberish.

Listen up, Fakey, you petty cockroach-fucking dishonest hack bitch:  There is not one credible piece of evidence in the universe that Zimmerman EVER called anybody a "coon."

And the claim that he meant "blacks" when he allegedly referred to "assholes" is absolutely lacking in support.  

It is so close to constituting a flat out lie that it would almost be a thing YOU would say.  

Lying pussies like you can make your empty claims all day long.  But you lack the ability to back your stuff up.  You are a coward and a liar.

Thus, you have no value of any kind.

Fakey has no credibility.  Why?  Because Fakey pretty much always lies.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yes, because it's bruised and broken, you fucking retard.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Who said "coons" in that mess of quotes?

Wrong.

The FBI and US Justice Dept did an investigation into racial profiling and hate crime and said this was not one.  He did not say that, they would have noticed that and CNN backed up on their crapass reporting on that too.

Geez.  Get it together on the facts.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



"Zimmerman (A known liar)"

Argument invalid. You may move along now. You were obviously examining your rectal sphincter on the day the medical report came out detailing the injuries.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Ownt. LOL. That was a priceless response!!


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



he did not say fucking coons


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Jake is an irrelevant asshole. The people have spoken.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I think he said it's fucking cold when he got out of the car. Lol It's fucking cold in Florida in February man!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo]DIAGNOSTIC: George Zimmerman Clearly says "Fucking Coons" Before Killing Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



^ THAT'S exactly the same as saying "fucking coons!"



I can't decide if utter morons like liesucker4.20 are more stupid than dishonest or more dishonest than stupid.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Cold.

You have to be the dumbest dishonest hack to hear anything more than "cold."

Oh wait.  It's liesucker.  Of course he's a dishonest stupid lying hack.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



This has already been sooooooooo disproven that your squiggly lines mean nothing.  The news backed up, he was cleared on hate crime, he didnt say it.  Only the most racist still cling to it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Cold doesn't have an s sound on the end of it, and Zimmerman told his lawyer he said fucking punks.

And if he said fucking cold why did he edit it out in the court documents.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Fucking cold. Not fucking coons. Time to see the doc about getting hearing aids.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Lol.  Please state your source where he told his lawyer something.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



The sound on that nearly inaudible recording didn't have an "s" on the end either.

It did have the "d" sound however.

And nobody cares what Zimmerman later thought he recalled about some unimportant thing he muttered about the fucking temperature.

It's not his memory of that trivia that is of any interest.  It's all about what he said.  And, let's be clear.

He said "cold."

In fact, it was pretty fucking cold by Florida standards.

Brrrrr.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

The idiot reactionaries simply reactionary along.  The idiot lefties do the same.  They are, to borrow a good if misdirected phrase, irrelevant assholes, Ernie S. and IlarMeilyr chief among them.

The judge and jury will be the ultimate weight on this matter.  I trust this jury and its eventual. judgment.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I never heard this one before.  Holy shit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Holy shit.  

You are conclusively even dumber and more absurd than you were the moment before you hit submit on that post.

See my sig, you stupid dishonest hack bitch.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You know it.  We pitch a fit and start throwing around the f word right and left when it drops below 70.  So that's where we get that history of racial profiling reputation.  Shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow!  Will the jury hear this tape?


----------



## Luissa (Jun 23, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> ...



Not so innocent in my book.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



COLD?  Did YOU say COLD?

THAT'S RACIST!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Jury listens to relevant portion of "tape" and hears "crack snapple pop static krrrkkkkkzzzz cold  krrrkkkksssss."

Earth shattering.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wow!  Will the jury hear this tape?



Will you shut the fuck up?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2013)

Templar, my son, my Gameboy, you don't get to tell anybody what to say.  Now go to the basement to your computer and shut the fuck up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



"This one"  lol

Is this the NBC edited edition?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The idiot reactionaries simply reactionary along.  The idiot lefties do the same.  They are, to borrow a good if misdirected phrase, irrelevant assholes, Ernie S. and IlarMeilyr chief among them.
> 
> The judge and jury will be the ultimate weight on this matter.  I trust this jury and its eventual. judgment.



Fakey is fuming because his lies hold no sway.

(A) you are now and have always been a very far left liberal Democratic, Fakey. 

(B)  Every time you lie and claim to be a Republican, everyone with a brain laughs at you since everyone knows you are a lying liar who lies.  And lies.  And lies.  

(C)  All your wishful liberal mean spirited "thinking" notwithstanding, it *is* the JURY that will decide.  Not you or your dishonesty.

(D)  See A through C.  Repeat.

Fakey has not one iota of integrity or honesty or credibility and he deserves every bit of that.  

Fact.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)

Ilar - liar.... Great name choice shameless one.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ilar - liar.... Great name choice shameless one.



Plodding much?

Face it Zona.  Ya got nothing.

You never did;  under ANY of your usernames, bitch.

Fact.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 23, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.



Which this is. 

As I posted elsewhere ...

Zimmerman planned to kill someone that night. That's why he took a loaded gun with him. He stalked a kid whose only crimes were walking while black, wearing a hoodie in the rain and carrying ice tea and Skittles. He told the dispatcher he was stalking the kid. Later, he told the police he had stalked the kid and he told them he had murdered him.

The kid had every right to "stand his ground" and to defend himself but, of course, Skittles is no defense against a gun.

Since it was premeditated and since he confessed to premeditated murder, he should get the death penalty.

As to those who say its a hate crime, that he's a racist or that the kid deserved it because there are photos of him flipping the bird and that he smoked grass - bullshit on all counts.

Zimmmerman should be tried and punished on the facts of the case, not whether he's a racist or the kid was less than perfect.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.
> ...



Muddly is actually AS stupid as its posts show.

No, you fucking idiot.  This is NOT a capital case.

A Capital case is one where the defendant potentially faces a death penalty.

Damn but you are stupid, muddly.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The FBI did an even more slowed version and in that one he is clearly saying:  "Fing Cold".

Whether he said it or not has nothing to do with self defense.  This is a race card tactic that if the prosecution wants to play it they will be very disappointed in the outcome.  The racism needs to end.  Its all about the confrontation...who did what first...who was doing what in their own self defense and which side sells it to the jury the best.  

This other stuff just muddies the waters and is designed to get the jury to cast their vote for issues other than the evidence.

Pulling the race card unsubstantiated is racism in itself.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 23, 2013)

It think it was white noise. 

I couldn't hear really anything.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



In order for it to be a capital murder case, the circumstances of the alleged crime must be deemed "aggravated" by a jury. From there the death penalty phase begins, life or death. This is far from it though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Which, since he confessed to first degree murder, this should be.

This is my last post to you so don't bother responding.

If you choose to behave like an adult and drop the childish potty mouth, I'll respond.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Prove that claim, please.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Hey Zona, listen to this.  Michael Jackson says "The chair is not my son".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJx7SxWEtjE]Michael Jackson-Billy Jean VIDEO OFFICIAL - YouTube[/ame]

And here's Jimi Hendrix saying "Scuse me while I kiss this guy".


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Actually, the process starts long before it gets to a jury. In this particular case, the police had already acquitted him and let him go. If his mother had not made so much noise, Zimmerman would have gotten away with murder. 

Since the police had to be hounded to do their job, he will indeed get away with the premeditated murder he confessed to. Instead, he's being tried for a much lesser crime. 

BUT, what he confessed to was indeed premeditated and therefore was first degree murder.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I would love to see a link to FBI saying Zimmerman said fucking cold.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Oh, don't be so damn obtuse. Every single link about the crime says he confessed to carrying a loaded gun when he went out that night and to stalking Travon. 

Read the facts of the case and quit whining that you need someone to hold your hand.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


So, if he said "coon", that makes self-defense murder?  How?  Racists aren't allowed to defend themselves?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't care if Trayvon was a racist or not. He had every right to defend himself against a nutter stalking him with a gun.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

No, he's not being obtuse. It's not a crime to have a loaded gun. Carrying a gun prior to using it  =/= premeditated murder. His intent in carrying the gun wasn't to commit murder but to protect himself from pit bulls and thugs.

That's what he used it form. That's not premeditated murder.

Words mean something, tardley.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Just one piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



FBI link please.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


What puzzle?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Links or gtfo. You know how it works here. Lets go, hotshot.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

How did Zimmerman who was arrested for domestic violence and resisting police with violence get a permit for a gun?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 23, 2013)

Charges against him were dismissed.

See...people can be arrested and charged...and then released and charges dropped. That's what happens when the DA determines no crime was committed..


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 23, 2013)

we need to have a conviction pool. How many hrs before they send him away after the jury convenes


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The puzzle of why Zimmerman tracked down and killed a 17 year old kid that was out buying candy and tea.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


The 17 year old punk attacked him and Zimmerman defended himself.  It's only a puzzle if you're searching for a way to hang somebody for defending himself.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the government is out of control when politics tells the judges what to do, or frightens them into ignoring right and wrong. It's wrong to incarcerate a man who defended himself from what was getting to be lethal blows from someone who jumped him. He was out there trying to prevent thugs like Martin from stealing jewelry and goods out of people's house for drug money to feed his need.

If you're black and murder your wife, it's like being in the middle east, and justice goes south.

If you're acting like a black hoodlum in a neighborhood that has had break-ins and a neighborhood watch guy asks you some questions and you jump him and get shot for it, throw away the self-defense laws that have been in place for hundreds of years, it's all about revenge, get a judge to go along with you, and you can have it.

Sound familiar?

Trayvon Martin's community wants KKK laws back with them slapping the horse underneath the guy they just affixed a noose to a tree for.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



It's that cannabis induced haze he lives in...


----------



## tubig (Jun 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > the cops even told him "do not follow him, just let us know where he is" & GZ apparently disregarded the cops because he wanted to play Hero.
> ...


 
Time will tell whether:

1.  Zimmerman was attacked without reason, or even attacked at all, and
2,  Zimmerman's "right" to defend himself with deadly force was as all-inclusive as you think.  

If you get a "no" to either, "Herr" Zimmerman might become "Inmate" Zimmerman.  Who knows, if Zimmerman did what his detractors think he did, the world might be better off with him permanently out of circulation.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The idiot reactionaries simply reactionary along.  The idiot lefties do the same.  They are, to borrow a good if misdirected phrase, irrelevant assholes, Ernie S. and IlarMeilyr chief among them.
> 
> The judge and jury will be the ultimate weight on this matter.  I trust this jury and its eventual. judgment.



Not according to recent polls.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Charges against him were dismissed.
> 
> See...people can be arrested and charged...and then released and charges dropped. That's what happens when the DA determines no crime was committed..



Zimmerman pled guilty to resisting arrest and I believe the woman never showed up for the domestic violence hearing( I wonder if she is alive)


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Charges against him were dismissed.
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Charges against him were dismissed.
> ...



You wonder if she's alive? Nope no prejudice here, well, at least none not explained by the cannabis induced haze.

WHY would someone call themselves "truthseeker" and then include a drug culture code word for marijuana? Seems to me that one interested in finding the truth would want to be unimpaired.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

What websites do any of you plan to watch for the trial?  Any good streaming videos?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> I think the government is out of control when politics tells the judges what to do, or frightens them into ignoring right and wrong. It's wrong to incarcerate a man who defended himself from what was getting to be lethal blows from someone who jumped him. He was out there trying to prevent thugs like Martin from stealing jewelry and goods out of people's house for drug money to feed his need.
> 
> If you're black and murder your wife, it's like being in the middle east, and justice goes south.
> 
> ...



Acting like a black hoodlum?  Walking home from the store with ice tea and a packet of Skittles is acting like a black hoodlum?  Wow.  Unbelieveable. I guess just being a black teenager, no matter what you are doing, is 'acting like  a black hoodlum.'  Is this really 2013?  Because this kind of stuff feels more like 1953.  

As well, the neighborhood watch person did not identify himself and he did not ask Trayvon any questions.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



It's not "cold."  The word definitely ends with an "s".  This isn't good.  We know he calls them "assholes" right before this.  Not good for Zimmerman at all.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > I think the government is out of control when politics tells the judges what to do, or frightens them into ignoring right and wrong. It's wrong to incarcerate a man who defended himself from what was getting to be lethal blows from someone who jumped him. He was out there trying to prevent thugs like Martin from stealing jewelry and goods out of people's house for drug money to feed his need.
> ...



Sadly, for many, simply being a black teenager means one is potentially a criminal, and may be justifiably treated as a suspect.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Just a joke..I'm sure she is alive.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> What websites do any of you plan to watch for the trial?  Any good streaming videos?



I watch HLN.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 24, 2013)

tubig said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I love how people just assume that Trayvon attacked first, when there is nothing to suggest that. Just because Zimmerman has a few scratches doesn't mean he was attacked!


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What websites do any of you plan to watch for the trial?  Any good streaming videos?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

tubig said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



And send a message to all the nutters out there just panting for a chance to blow someone away with their precious weapon.  Afterall, what's the fun of having a weapon year in and year out if you never get a chance to use it and feel like a tough guy hero?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I dont think the FBI supplies links...hello!...but here is a link of a slower version and one where CNN was forced to walk back their original suspicion of the word "coon"...after the slower version was given, the coon story lost traction and pretty much died except for those who just have to have racism as part of this case.

CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'! | NewsBusters


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



It is my understanding the the police didn't call for medical help for him and he didn't seek medical attention.  Was there evidence of injuries *at the time of the skuffle*?  Or later when he went to the police department?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Sure other than the witnesses, the audio of Zimmerman yelling for help and the bloody pictures, there is absolutely no evidence to suggest Zimmerman was attacked.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> What websites do any of you plan to watch for the trial?  Any good streaming videos?



good live stream

http://wildabouttrial.com/george-zimmerman-live-stream.html

also good 

Click Orlando l Orlando News, Orange County, Florida, News and Local Headlines l WKMG Local 6


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



the fbi did not find zimmerman to be racist

one of the things they did find 

was that zimmerman helped Sherman Ware a  homeless black man 

who was beaten by the sanford police

Zimmerman Letter to Sanford Churches


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What websites do any of you plan to watch for the trial?  Any good streaming videos?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



your welcome 

both are live streamed without narration 

if you want narration 

Headline news (HLN) will pretty much be running with it 24/7 --LOL


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> According to the report at the police station on the night of the shooting, Zimmerman was 5' 8" and 200 pounds.  According to the autopsy, Trayvon was 5'11 and weighted 158, a relatively tall, skinny teenager.



Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator

^^^^cool tool^^^^

What does it say about an obese man?
What does it say about a normal weight teen?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > According to the report at the police station on the night of the shooting, Zimmerman was 5' 8" and 200 pounds.  According to the autopsy, Trayvon was 5'11 and weighted 158, a relatively tall, skinny teenager.
> ...



Look at the video on youtube where he re-enacts the night of the shooting with the police taping it.  This is the day after the shooting.  Zimmerman does not look obese.  Which means he may have had a lot of muscle, because it weighs more than fat, or he has a big bone structure, which also weighs more than fat.

When I was in my early 20's, my boyfriend was 5'11" and weighed 170.  He was fit, trim,  and muscular, but  not skinny.  5'11" and 158#  is skinny.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



Wouldn't surprise me if he caused those injuries himself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No.
I'm not going to argue 'what if's' with you.
According to the US Dept of Health and Human Services National Institutions of Health:
Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator

Your boyfriend (BMI 23.7) and Mr Martin (BMI 22.0) both fall into the average weight category.
Mr Zimmerman was obese.

Input the numbers yourself.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Well, it fits your perspective on this issue to think he was obese, but if you looked at the tape of the re-enactment, I think you'd see that no one would assume this guy was obese.  Maybe a little pudgy.  We see pics on TV all the time about who is obese and who isn't.  The BMI you get from the internet is not accurate.  It does not take into account the amounts of muscle and fat people have; it just goes by height and weight. Sometimes by measuring the wrist, which is an indictor of frame size.  Buth, it is not accurate.  In  order to get a true BMI rating, you need to have special tests done by a doctor or clinic.  

5'11 and 158 may fall into the average category, but it is still quite slender.  Weight does matter.  Zimmerman is saying he was pinned down and helpless by someone who weighed considerably less than himself.  That would mean, as a young man of 28, he was totally out of shape and easily rendered helpless by someone much lighter than himself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

> It is my understanding the the police didn't call for medical help for him and he didn't seek medical attention.  Was there evidence of injuries *at the time of the skuffle*?  Or later when he went to the police department?



Here are some photos: (also note the 911 transcript is here)
Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is his Medical report the day after the shooting.
George Zimmerman Medical Report

Here is the initial police report, third page states Zimmerman received first aid.
Trayvon Martin Police Report


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Well, it fits your perspective on this issue to think he was obese,



You don't have a clue what my perspective it.



> The BMI you get from the internet is not accurate.



It's the best that can be obtained in this circumstance.



> In  order to get a true BMI rating, you need to have special tests done by a doctor or clinic.



True, by using a skin fold caliper to ascertain fat.
One doesn't need a Doctor or even have to go to a clinic for this 'special test'.

Here is his Medical report the day after the shooting.
George Zimmerman Medical Report
He weighed two more pounds and even his Doctor said he was obese.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's because you're an ignorant loon.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Complete with NG and Loudapalousa yelling and headstand re-enactments.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



the emts also took pictures


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Zimmerman used his gun perfectly appropriately.



If this were so, then we would never have known it happened. It would have only been a blerb in the local news.


----------



## George Costanza (Jun 24, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It is in the Florida statue on self defense law which is posted in this thread more than once and can be easily found on the internet. Read it. If someone appears to pose a threat to your safety or someone elses, or appears to be about to commit a felonious act,  you have the legal right to use force, not deadly force but force, to confront and stop them before they hurt you.
> ...



Such a law is a right winger's dream, of course - John Wayne would have loved it.  And what better place for it than Florida?  You speak about it being upheld or not being upheld in the past tense.  Has it actually been challenged?  If so, obviously, it survived.

Personally, I would not sustain it.  Your analysis is correct -way too subjective and vague.   One man's "I felt threatened" would be another man's "meh!"


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

tubig said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I agree, and if Zimmerman didn't do what his detractors think he did...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The idiot reactionaries simply reactionary along.  The idiot lefties do the same.  They are, to borrow a good if misdirected phrase, irrelevant assholes, Ernie S. and IlarMeilyr chief among them.
> ...



Each has the right to his or her opinion, Ernie S.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

*hearsay hearing in progess*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

On this board, jon?  Yes, it is.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That is what the court system is to determine. I have know idea who attacked who, but I believe innocent until proven guilty and the burden is on the state to prove Zimmerman reacted without provocation. 

With all the people assuming they know what happened, it clouds the water, but the jury will hear only what they are allowed to hear and we need to trust the justice system.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Wow! You know "right wingers" dreams? You know for sure John Wayne would have loved it? Sounds like you know drama!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Papa's 100% correct, in my opinion.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



and this is the true reason why that want Zimmerman in jail has nothing to do with Trayvon being a poor dead black kid,its about getting guns away from us

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papa's 100% correct, in my opinion.



A broken clock is correct twice a day, unless it is a digital...the forget it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Its that Mighty Mouse attitude we're seeing with the gun nutters who are just hoping for a way they can play the role of the hero that saves the day. 

If Trayvon's mother had not hassled the cops, her son would not have gotten his day in court because the police had already decided on his guilt and let his killer go.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



Yes and it's looking like the presecution has decided to work very hard for Travon.  The openening statements are intense.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

The question to be decided, of course, and unsaid, is that of whether a lighter skinned man can kill with impunity a skittles-carrying darker man.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The question to be decided, of course, and unsaid, is that of whether a lighter skinned man can kill with impunity a skittles-carrying darker man.



The prosecution is explaining in detail the facts of the case.  He is not making race a part of it at all.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The question to be decided, of course, and unsaid, is that of whether a lighter skinned man can kill with impunity a skittles-carrying darker man.



Self-defense, allowed even for an Hispanic Democrat.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



If you shoot somebody for something they should have been shot for, the police don't have to charge you with anything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The question to be decided, of course, and unsaid, is that of whether a lighter skinned man can kill with impunity a skittles-carrying darker man.
> ...



No blood on Travon's hands and none of Travon's dna on the gun..  It wasn't self defense.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



it's funny because usually the ones to commit murder with guns are pansy liberals. the so-called gun nutter is the one that will use the gun legally the liberal thug is the one that uses it illegally

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Prosecution just said it was a Physician Assistant who examined Zimmerman. He needed a note to go back to work?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Yeah they are painting Zim as a pathological liar... will play well with the lies trayvon did about the money afterwards...  Tons of discrepancies between Zim's tale and the evidence according to the prosecution.  No blood or Zimmerman DNA on Trayvon's hands was huge.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.



why in the f*** would he still scream after he shot him? that's one of the f****** dumbest things I've ever seen posted

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



You gun nuts are trying to claim it was Zimmerman yelling for help.  Glad you agree it was Travon.

Dimwit.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.



Once the gun fired, could Zimmerman have stopped screaming? All we have is supposition. The case has yet to be proven, unless you have already predetermined guilt or innocence, in that case you are bias and not a good judge in the issue at this point.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...


Why would Zim be screaming for help as he was pulling the trigger?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



It will be interesting to see how it all plays out. So many stories out there, the truth is there but where.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Something else that bothers me. Zimmerman said to witnesses I shot him in self defense...who says that? I would think if he thought his life was in danger his first words would be I thought I was going to die. That would be my first words. Self Defense is a legal term. Sounds like he already was already planning his court hearing.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



No, we have the 911 tape.  The gunshot, screaming stopped immediately.  Give it a listen, prove it to yourself.  Zimmerman wasn't the one screaming.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You must be kidding me with that statement. Absolutely kidding me. Why? Explain to us what motive he would have to break his own nose and bash the backside of his head repeatedly on the concrete? Are you insane?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



If you listen to the recording, it stops right before.  We're getting states emotional adjective loaded story, no evidence yet.

Patience.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



We don't just assume. We know that Zimmerman knows police are on their way. Why would he attack Martin and risk arrest?
We don't just assume. We have a time line and physical evidence that support Zimmerman's account. There is no reason to think that at some point Zimmerman goes from giving an accurate account of the events to lying.

We DO assume that Jorge Zimmerman is innocent. That is the way the system works here. I'm truly sorry that, in Australia, the presumption is of guilt.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We know you're an expert and all..but the witnesses say different.

Including the one who approached them, then left and went back into his house.

Are they a part of the conspiracy, too?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.



Oh, how sad.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Still a Physician's Assistant has more medical experience than you. Keep quiet. You have no knowledge of medicine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That's more the mentality of the ghetto gang banger who has no regard for life.
We law abiding gun owners carry for the opposite reason. I am armed precisely because I have great regard for life.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



Zimmerman has already demonstrated he has no respect for authority. He didn't give an accurate account of what happened and the evidence does not support Zimmerman's story.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If there was a fight and Zimmerman was getting the worst of it, then he might be screaming...

Witnesses indicated Martin was on top of Zimmerman at one point. 

Again, anything we think or say is pure speculation. The prosecution has to line their case out as will the defense. At this point all we are getting is what one side believes.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



Oh how wrong. The screaming stopped before the gun went off. Anyone could hear that. You people are very prone to lying.

Yes, the screaming stopped immediately before the gun was fired.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, if you all just want to sit around an lie to yourselves for justification of this kid getting shot dead for no reason, go on ahead.

You may be surprised at the outcome in any event.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Ayup... painted by the prosecution.. Trayvon was on top of Zim to defend himself from Zim's attack.  It's an interesting perspective.  If Trayvon was "wailing" on Zim why did the witness not see that?  He was just on top of Zim.. no "wailing" ... where's the DNA evidence Tray caused Zim's injuries?  It's an interesting point.

Touchdown to the prosecution.

Defense will be starting at the 1.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Something else that bothers me. Zimmerman said to witnesses I shot him in self defense...who says that? I would think if he thought his life was in danger his first words would be I thought I was going to die. That would be my first words. Self Defense is a legal term. Sounds like he already was already planning his court hearing.



So, someone doesn't say or act  the way you think, they are guilty? I shot him in self defense is what many would say, I would think. That alone implies he felt his life could have been in danger.

Again, it is all speculation on your part as to why he would or would not react the way you would.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



The mentality I described is that which I read on here over and over and over again by right wing, pro-gun people.  THEY have no respect for human life.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...



...and you weigh 145 lbs 

As to the OP, hope justice is served but since the trial is in Sanford, Florida, I have my misgivings.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, if you all just want to sit around an lie to yourselves for justification of this kid getting shot dead for no reason, go on ahead.
> 
> You may be surprised at the outcome in any event.



I'm not going to justify anything, nor do I need to. I want to hear the facts, not your. Interpretation or anyone else's. I trust the legal will work and justice will be served, no matter what the verdict is.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Something else that bothers me. Zimmerman said to witnesses I shot him in self defense...who says that? I would think if he thought his life was in danger his first words would be I thought I was going to die. That would be my first words. Self Defense is a legal term. Sounds like he already was already planning his court hearing.
> ...



Evidently Zim had been to a class on self defense law.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Defense is rambling, prosecution wins objection to personalizing...  

Defense seems to be trying to get the jury to see zimmerman is someone's little boy don't put him in jail.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 24, 2013)

After the defense opening statement everyone says "WOW there's no way the prosecution can over come that".  After the prosecution's opening statement everyone says "WOW there's no way the defense has a case left.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Knock knock joke?  Zimmerman is so done..


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You are an expert on human behavior or just a guy on a message board pretending to be an expert? 

I think had Zimmerman been smart, he would have waited for the police, that said, if Martin attacked him, then Zimmerman had a right to defend himself.

I don't know the character of either Martin or Zimmerman. I have what I have read, which is extremely biased for each side. So to gather truth from either side is ridiculous.

It is a wait for the justice system to prevail.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Defense is rambling, prosecution wins objection to personalizing...
> 
> Defense seems to be trying to get the jury to see zimmerman is someone's little boy don't put him in jail.




Armchair attorney's got to love them.

I wonder why court TV hasn't snatched you up!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The prosecution provided a lot of factual evidence, not certain what you have been reading or listening to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.



That's just plain stupid. If it was Zimmerman screaming for help, do you suppose he would have continued being afraid for his life after shooting Martin?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



?  when I said "Evidently Zim had been to a class on self defense law."  I meant to say the prosecution just said in their opening statements that Zim had been to a class on self defense law.  I did not mean to indicate that I was making a subjective or expert opinion. 

Am I an expert on human behavior?  Define expert.  I'm your typical 50year old guy who's has been analyzing human behavior his whole life.  If all you want to do is wait... what are you here for if not to discuss.  Are you really here to tell everyone to wait?  I'm pretending I'm on the jury taking notes..


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The prosecution is putting forth what they think happened based on their interpretation of the facts, the defense will also present what they think happened based on their interpretation of the facts. 

Sorry but I don't see prosecutions as squeaky clean.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



Sure, Ernie.  He wasn't afraid for his life, he profiled and killed that kid.  I guess I don't get why the guy with the gun was yelling for help.  Now THAT is what is stupid, Ernie.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So you aren't an expert. Thank you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



Do you suppose he would be screaming for help while he was pulling out the gun, pointing it and pulling the trigger?  That wouldn't make sense.  He'd be totally focused on getting the gun out, pointing it and firing, no screaming at the same time.  Try it with your own gun.  See how it works.  Screaming for help all the while pulling out, pointing and firing your gun.  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming stopped immediately when the gun went off.  It was Travon screaming for help.
> ...



I think the point is that it's really odd to be screaming for help as you are drawing and firing a weapon.  Just as odd to be screaming while someone is wailing on you ... the screaming would at least be intermittent.  It just does not make sense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Martin's own father said that it was not Treyvon screaming for help.

THAT is good enough for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


It's a little early to be smoking dope, isn't it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Makes sense if one is a pathologically smart freak who is creating an alibi as he kills his victim.  May have thought it out going down the walk.

That is as good as anything else present here on the hearsay board.

Let the prosecution and defense get in their statements, folks.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Pay attention to the case.  Zimmerman says that Martin saw the gun and tried to get it, they were struggling over it and the gun went off.  He didn't pull out his gun and shoot Martin so therefore was not focused on pulling out the gun.  It went off during the struggle.   From the forensic evidence that has come out, the gun was fired very close to Martin's body, suggesting that it did go off during a struggle over possession of the gun and not pulled, pointed or fired from any appreciable distance.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Do you believe that if Zimmerman shot in self defense, there would have been blood on Travon's hands and if he had tried to grab the gun, Travon's dna would be on it?  Or maybe after he was killed, Travon got up and wiped both his hands and the gun?

None of you wingnuts are making much sense here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



If that is the case, GZ's goose is cooked.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Travon's dna was not on the gun.  Zimmerman's blood was not on Travon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I have the utmost respect for human life. I am also realistic enough to know that at some point, people put themselves in a position where a life is *going* to end. If we believe the evidence we have so far, Zimmerman acted in the only manner Martin left available.
Am I glad Treyvon Martin is dead? Of course not! But I am glad Jorge Zimmerman is alive.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Well he changed that after Crump/Al/Jesse got him.  DOH!!  Wait!!  That's not what I meant - that is my son, those were his last words <sniff>


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Think I heard the Prosecution say Zim's blood was on Tray's sleeve.  Can't wait to find out where on the sleeve.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



No there is witnesses who say Zimmerman was on top. The only one who say Martin on top was witness 6 and he changed his story.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Zimmerman claimed that Travon covered up his nose and mouth.  With that "broken nose" he would have had blood all over him.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

This defense attorney is a freaking bore.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...





> Exhibit ME 12 Hoodie represented as being from Trayvon Martin
> Stain A:
> Partial DNA profile consistent with originating from a male individual and matches the DNA profile from Trayvon Benjamin Martin (ME-3).
> 
> ...



Daily Kos: DNA Report does NOT support Zimmerman's claim that Trayvon Martin caused his injuries


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> If we believe the evidence we have so far, Zimmerman acted in the only manner Martin left available.



How do you slam someones head on the ground again and again, and break his nose without getting any DNA on your hands? Was Martin wearing gloves?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The prosecution will dispute your "realism", Ernie S.  If the provocation's was GZ and the jury finds as such, GZ will be convicted.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Thx for the link.. ok Prosecution was just heading off:

    ME 8  Shirt represented as being from Trayvon Martin
    Left cuff/lower sleeve:
         The mixed DNA profile obtained from Exhibit ME-8 left cuff/lower sleeve demonstrated the presence of at least two individuals.  Assuming Trayvon Benjamin Martin (ME-3) is a contributor to the mixture, *foreign DNA results were obtained*.  Due to the limited nature of these results, this data is insufficient for inclusion purposes.

*No determination can be made regarding the possible contribution of George Michael Zimmerman (JR-2) to the mixed DNA profile obtained from Exhibit ME-8 left cuff/lower sleeve.*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> This defense attorney is a freaking bore.



I agree. I am not at all impressed with his opening statement.  And I don't think playing the 911 call over and over again, where Zimmerman says "These assholes always get away," is helpful at all. It just shows how gung-ho Zimmerman was to nail somebody.  It shows he had intent to get this suspicious character no matter what.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Did he just wipe his nose on his sleeve?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> This defense attorney is a freaking bore.



he is droning on and on.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.



Proved?  Was there a photo?  GPS data from Tray's phone?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



One thing that doesn't help is the assumption that what Zimmerman says is fact.  

The fact is that Martin's DNA was not on the gun.  Martin never touched the gun. There was no struggle over the gun.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

The Defense Attorney just cited a witness Johnathan Monalo (sp?) saying that Zimmerman was "breathing hard, just had his butt beat, and was staggering" Zimmerman asks Monalo "am I bleeding?" Monalo replies "Yes you are." Zimmerman asks Monalo  to call his wife Shelly, and he did. THAT is devastating to the Prosecution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.
> ...



If you had been watching the stream, you would have seen him prove that Martin did not go home.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.
> ...



I suggest you stop asking people to coddle you and watch the stream yourself. The call between Martin and Chantelle was going on while Zimmerman was following him. That means Martin never went home. The defense attorney made that crystal clear.

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.



He didn't run, his girlfriend told him to run but he said he wasn't going to do that.

As with all of your posts you make things up as you go.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sketch by John Goode shows Martin (Black Shirt Top) on top of Zimmerman (Red Shirt Bottom)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.
> ...



I'm watching the stream, you dumbass. How am I making things up?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

defense is droning-on about the who had the upper hand in the struggle. what he is avoiding is what brought the struggle about- a guy following an innocent teenager around w/ a loaded gun who didn't identify himself as a neighborhood watch.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> defense is droning-on about the who had the upper hand in the struggle. what he is avoiding is what brought the struggle about- a guy following an innocent teenager around w/ a loaded gun who didn't identify himself as a neighborhood watch.



Zimmerman broke off the pursuit. Sorry. There can be no malice or spite proven, since he OBEYED THE DISPATCHER and stopped! You people have selective hearing.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The vigilante should not have been following him.  The police told him to stop it but he continued anyway.  You are attempting to blame the victim and it isn't working.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


 
Zimmerman never said the kid touched the gun.

Fail again.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
An intoxicated stranger, casing homes, in a gated community where there was a wave of break ins, attacks, and burglaries.

The victim here is Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Trial is in recess until 1:30 pm EDT


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > defense is droning-on about the who had the upper hand in the struggle. what he is avoiding is what brought the struggle about- a guy following an innocent teenager around w/ a loaded gun who didn't identify himself as a neighborhood watch.
> ...


 
No, their hearing is fine. They're just liars. They are highly motivated to make it illegal for people to defend themselves. When people are prosecuted for defending themselves from attack, it makes it easier to impose martial law, and throw people in jail for things like their faith, and saying non-approved things in public.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You go on despite hearing the call, Zimmerman did break off his pursuit. The dispatcher asked Zimmerman to be on the lookout to see if Martin did anything else suspicious, during the call he asked George if he was following him, he replied that he was; to which the dispatcher told him "we don't need you to do that." Zimmerman was acting on the order previously given, "Be on the look out to see if he does anything else."

If you listen closely to the audio, you can hear Zimmerman's breathing slow down after being told to break off the pursuit. _That proves he broke off the pursuit._You can sit there and make your own shit up, Sarah but I'm actually watching the stream, you are sitting there spouting invectives. You have no argument.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He stopped following but yet he caught up with him.  I am watching the trial on TV off and on.  This defense is not connecting and frankly neither are you.  Travon didn't circle back, Zimmerman hunted him down and killed him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



  Makes total sense. GZ didnt want to shoot TM or he would have had his weapon out from the get go.
  TM commenced to beating the shit out of GZ,which is why GZ is screaming for help.
When GZ thinks TM is going for his gun GZ pulls the pistol and shoots TM.

 The witness said TM was on top. GZ's injuries reflect that.
While I'm sure other evidence will come out that doesn't make it look like a slam dunk for the defense,it sure looks like one now.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

No, he didn't catch up to him. He lost him, and the little shit circled back and attacked him.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder how the leftist weirdos reconcile the fact that the attack took place next to the car, if the *vigilante* hunted the kid down, after losing him?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



If he didn't want to shoot him, why would he follow him?  I think he felt he had to shoot Travon once he started screaming.  If the story got out, he would be shown for the vigilante he is and would do jail time.

I'll bet Zimmerman felt like he was home free when the cops allowed him to go after questioning.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



  What part of "a rash of burglaries,break ins and assaults" did you not get?
And you also forgot that GZ was the neighborhood watch.
  What the hell is he supposed to do...not watch?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





koshergrl said:


> I wonder how the leftist weirdos reconcile the fact that the attack took place next to the car, if the *vigilante* hunted the kid down, after losing him?



is there a name for whats wrong w/ you, you partisan hack?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

GZ is guilty as sin

Defendant shot Trayvon Martin 'because he wanted to,' prosecution says - U.S. News


> The prosecution in the George Zimmerman trial laid out its case for the jury on Monday, saying the evidence will show the neighborhood watch volunteer did not kill unarmed teen Trayvon Martin in self-defense.
> 
> &#8220;George Zimmerman did not shoot Trayvon Martin because he had to. He shot him for the worst of all reasons &#8211; because he wanted to,&#8221; prosecutor John Guy said in opening statements.
> 
> &#8220;These a------- always get away,&#8221; Guy quoted Zimmerman as saying.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



In a community that has 'neighborhood watch' everyone in the community is 'on' all the time whether or not it is your turn.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> GZ is guilty as sin
> 
> Defendant shot Trayvon Martin 'because he wanted to,' prosecution says - U.S. News
> 
> ...



He looks like he is about to just confess.  Ok I did it!!!  Please stop my stupid attorney from embarrassing himself and me anymore!


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 24, 2013)

the prosecution said OJ was guilty too.

It must be true.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Is the defense not connecting because of your extreme bias in the case?


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Watch? Yes.

Follow? No. He should not have placed himself in danger.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > GZ is guilty as sin
> ...



The Righties confirmation bias is funny isn't it


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I can rest easy knowing you're over here with the voice of reason and logic ;-)


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> the prosecution said OJ was guilty too.
> 
> It must be true.



So you think OJ Simpson was innocent as well?!  Good grief.  How about Casey Anthony?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.



The point of the defense opening isn't stage theatrics, emotion and drama like the state's because that's all the state has got.  The defense does not have to present a defense, that's all on the state, it is smart to a) lay out the evidence here and b) let those facts take some of the sting out of the emotional show the prosecution is going to introduce directly after the defense's opening.

Notice the state hasn't objected.  Can't object to facts.   The defense has the goods, when they back up the witness statements West is talking about with their actual testimony, self defense is going to be the only option - especially on John Good.  West says Z looked him in the face and said help me and he did the sketch of Z on bottom TM on top. This witness is going to nail it. And that's only one of the witnesses he referred to this morning.

----

I'm agreeing with you here.  lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's bullshit. There's a difference between watching the opening statements in their entirety, and  "watching the trial on TV off and on." The defense isn't connecting because of your inherent bias for Martin. Don't lie through your teeth.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.
> ...



Exactly! The prosecution tried to dramatize the incident without making a factual case. Give the guy an Emmy. Lol. There is a stark contrast between the two. And keep your pants on, testarosa, the defense is getting to the juicy part. Sarah G will shit bricks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Resumption in less than 5 minutes, more testimony to come.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It is free, or is she charging admission?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



West usually tries federal cases in front of federal judges, who don't care because they don't get elected, that's a much tougher crowd.  He's listed as one of the super lawyers of the area.  He didn't get that rep for being a slacker.  He's not trying to "connect with the jury", he is emotionlessly laying out the evidence which is in direct contrast to the state, because all the state has is fancy adjectives and emotional storytelling, they don't have the evidence.   His strategy is starting to show through.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



  Not sure what point you're trying to make,but GZ was the watch captain.
And yeah I would like to think everyone would participate.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Testimony has resumed! Updates to follow!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

West said the GF is going to take the stand and apparently, he's calling her.

Wonder which of her stories she's going to tell.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Given the idiot she's making herself, the exposition is free. Sit back, relax and enjoy the implosion!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

This is evidence or twist on it hadn't even thought of and didn't know was there.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



This attorney is taking a lot of time explaining everything away.  The prosecution was very compelling and he did connect.  Zimmerman really does look suicidal with this mess.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Gunshot forensics support TM was on top in addition to witness account(s).

We are totally getting somewhere now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds familiar.......



Makes total sense. GZ didnt want to shoot TM or he would have had his weapon out from the get go.
TM commenced to beating the shit out of GZ,which is why GZ is screaming for help.
When GZ thinks TM is going for his gun GZ pulls the pistol and shoots TM.

The witness said TM was on top. GZ's injuries reflect that.
While I'm sure other evidence will come out that doesn't make it look like a slam dunk for the defense,it sure looks like one now.


  Just add the drink.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> defense is droning-on about the who had the upper hand in the struggle. what he is avoiding is what brought the struggle about- a guy following an innocent teenager around w/ a loaded gun who didn't identify himself as a neighborhood watch.





Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I agree. I can't see how he has done anything to help Zimmerman at this point. He is very tiresome; he's presenting the whole case in detail and not with any panache at all.  He's boring, verbose, and tiresome.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 
The one thing all progressives have in common...

They're liars. Do they know they're lying? Probably not. They seem to be functionally incapable of distinguishing reality from fantasy. Every single one of them has a deep-seated committment to subjective reality and personal *truth* that flies in the face of actual reality and fact-based discussion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Some of you must be watching a different trial.
It's being explained in the same manner that a lot of us here have been saying all along.

  Some were saying there was no DNA swap,turns out there was.

I feel sorry for the tax payers of Florida. What a scam!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



good broad generalization Tubby


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Some of you must be watching a different trial.
> It's being explained in the same manner that a lot of us here have been saying all along.
> 
> Some were saying there was no DNA swap,turns out there was.
> ...



We got to pay 70,000 for the state's Reich software selling idiot to dick around with the 911 tape for 700 hours and then not be allowed to testify.

WOOT!  Just add it to the tab.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > defense is droning-on about the who had the upper hand in the struggle. what he is avoiding is what brought the struggle about- a guy following an innocent teenager around w/ a loaded gun who didn't identify himself as a neighborhood watch.
> ...



Oh my god, His partner probably just told him to wrap it up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you must be watching a different trial.
> ...



  Insult to injury eh?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah no sh!t.  lol  If you're going to spend 70k, let us pick the expert.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Key statement:

Defense claims that the Investigator played back the scream tape to Martin's Father and asked "Is that your son?"

Mr. Martin replied while lowering his head, "No, that's not my son."

It was also made clear that Mr. Martin and his lawyer did not ask to hear the recording again.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

He's laying out a lot of evidence I didn't know about and I've been paying pretty close attention.  No idea on gunshot forensics.  Good one.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Key statement:
> 
> Defense claims that the Investigator played back the scream tape to Martin's Father and asked "Is that your son?"
> 
> ...



Lot of the sting coming out of the prosecutions boohooing leg to stand on right now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Angela Corey must have kicked her boys to start doing something.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Uhm, nobody is letting you whackos pick anything.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.



 Means he's doing his job.
GZ is going to walk.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.
> ...



it means GZ's counsel broke the rules for closing arguments 4X in less than 5 minutes. IOW- he's grasping.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

It's funny that the leftwads think that panache, not fact, is the key to defense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



  Nope. They always try and get one by. It you're not? You're not trying hard enough.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 24, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Depends on what the meaning of self defense is. 


> 776.012 Use of force in defense of person.--A person is justified in the use of force, *except deadly force, *against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against such other's imminent use of unlawful force. However, the person is justified in the use of deadly force *only *if he or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony.
> History.--s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102.
> 
> 776.041 *Use of force by aggresso*r.--The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
> ...



Why didn't Zimmerman use physical force instead of deadly force?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



  Tell you what...how about you let someone break your nose,bash your head into the concrete repeatedly and then ask yourself ....is my life in danger?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



*Closing* arguments???? Put DOWN the bong, Dorothy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Getting your head smashed into the pavement *is* deadly force. THAT one won't work. What else you got?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

DANGIT I've got 6 kids in my pool, someone put the highlights up here or on the other thread.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


His head was not bashed into concrete repeatedly. He had some scrapes. No concussion, not even a mild concussion.  His nose was not broken.  He did not have the legal right to use deadly force because his life was not on the line. It was a scuffle, a school yard fist fight.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Because he was afraid when Travon started screaming.  It made him skittish, he made a bad decision, he panicked..  

He never should have had a gun in the first place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.



TK will argue one has the right in public to confront someone who is a threat to him.

Templar is suggesting that TM did not, however, have the right to confront GZ if he felt threatened?

Templar, think your logic through, huh.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



  LOL!!  His skull hit the concrete hard enough to split the skin and leave knots,are you daft?
Or have you not been listening? Keep in mind they have photos.

  This is going to be over before it gets started.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

GZ panicked, pure and simple, and took a man's life because he made the wrong decision to follow TM.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


 
You are qualified to opine intelligently on this...how?

Have you ever worked in an ER? Have you worked with DV victims? Have you been knocked unconscious by another person?

No?

Then shut up. You're embarassing yourself. Though I know that is nothing unusual, it's uncomfortable for those who actually do have some experience with the stuff you're blathering about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The defense just successfully proved that Trayvon Martin did not go home after running from Zimmerman. He hid in the darkness. The dispatcher asks Zimmerman what his home address is, and he almost gives it before stopping himself, and saying "Oh, crap, I don't know where this kid is." The call between Martin and Chantelle (sp?) had been going on right as Martin fled. He made it clear that Martin had plenty of time to go home, but he chose to confront Zimmerman. This is convincing for those of us who choose to remain objective in the matter.
> ...



  TM can confront anyone he wants to..or use to be able to anyway.
He learned the hard way you dont confront someone with your fist. 
The other guy just might have an ace up his sleeve.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's a fact.  But if the guy with the gun provoked the confrontation, then killed someone, he is going to jail for a long time.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



get "one" by? Stop being disingenuous assipe. 4+ times he tried to break the closing argument rules and the judge stopped him after the victim's counsel objected.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



A forensic pathologist gave a deposition for the defense stating that there were lumps all over the back of his head, consistent with it being slammed into a hard surface. I mean, how technical can we get here? 

School yard fist fight? Are you out of your mind?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



But this in no way affects the case, or the argument. You are looking for any mistake you can, to convince yourself of that. Stop being dishonest, asswipe.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



It is already to closing argument?  Damn!  That was fast!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



   There is zero evidence to support that theory.
All the evidence points to the exact opposite of that.
How you see it any other way is beyond me.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



ok, I got one aspect of which part of the trial was taking place but the particulars are correct.

I did just realize that kgrill weighs more than you do though (145 lbs  )


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That's your opinion only.  The judge will rule on law and the jury will find fact.  GZ is going to have to do more than "I was minding my business and that bully 3/4 my size attacked me."

The bumps on GZ's noggin mean nothing if the jury determines GZ was the aggressor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 NOTHING points to that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Your opinion only. Offer it as evidence.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So glad you know all the evidence just by reading talking points about this case on wingnut websites but I think we'll just hear it from the witnesses and forensics.  Btw, these objections are being sustained for a reason.  The defense doesn't know what he is talking about.

He's talking too long too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Now we're supposed to believe his step brother cant remember shit apparently.
Not sure why they even have the kid on the stand.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  Apparently you aren't watching.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Apparently you aren't seeing and comprehending at the same time.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Um yeah, I just ran in to check and the step bro and prosecution is up to bat.

Ehhh??


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You said proved he didn't go home... he hid in the darkness.  Typically if one wants to say something is a fact and another thing is a supposition, then that person separates the facts from fiction by more than a period.  For example, you could have said proved he didn't go home (which we already knew dumb ass).  I think he hid in the darkness waiting to pounce. But no, instead you decided to mix truth and fiction with no qualification for the parts being made up.  Thus my question to you was how did he prove these "things" you claim. 

Then you go over of some kind of tangent about coddling me?  A basic question of facts is not a request for coddling.  That you did not understand the basic question is not my fault.  That you require someone to coddle you and explain English is really pretty sad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

What the hell good are the last two witness's ??
They bring nothing to the table with the questions they are being asked.
And I dont see what questions you could ask them that would be relevant except maybe timeline. But thats already been established.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GZ panicked, pure and simple, and took a man's life because he made the wrong decision to follow TM.



Fakey, following someone is not a crime and it's not a justification for assault.  Anyone who blames Zimmerman for being assaulted is a fucking moron, pure and simple.  

Treyvon made the wrong decision by assaulting Zimmerman.  He got what he deserved.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And that is your opinion, hard to figure out what the jury will decide.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What the hell good are the last two witness's ??
> They bring nothing to the table with the questions they are being asked.
> And I dont see what questions you could ask them that would be relevant except maybe timeline. But thats already been established.



It's cause the state doesn't have squat. They're leading with their best


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sock, I told you I am not watching all the time.  You don't have to run and check, you're just sitting on your ass watching.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


They also mean nothing if the prosecution proves there is no evidence that Tray injured the man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell good are the last two witness's ??
> ...



  Yep!
 This shit is a farce! I would be embarrassed to be that prosecutor.
I wonder who they'll drag up next with no relevance ....local dog catcher?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Shoe, what do you know you're still harping on opening statements.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Plenty of evidence TM caused the injuries. Cut knuckles,eyewitness,ballistics GZs face and the back of his head.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



They have to put on this show for everyone who wants to persecute and get a piece of Z


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



Zona hates Hispanics.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

go away sock


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How did TM cause those injuries, how did TM cut his knuckles?  You assume GZ's story is correct?  I believe you that GZ shot the boy in the chest with his pistol.  The evidence will show that.  What I have not seen is proof that TM was beating GZ to death. I would have expected some of GZ's DNA to be on TM's hands, no?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell good are the last two witness's ??
> ...



If you really believe that, you wouldn't be this upset.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



The evidence suggests otherwise.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



  They didnt bag his hands and it was raining.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

they're playing the part where GZ disobeys Dispatch & starts pursuing the teenage victim


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



This isn't upset, this is watching the trial.

*THIS IS UPSET!!!!!!*

See the difference?

LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> they're playing the part where GZ disobeys Dispatch & starts pursuing the teenage victim



  Dont you mean little innocent baby teenage victim?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Takes a lot of rain to wash blood completely off hands and skin out of finger nails, what was it Niagara falls? The rain didn't seem to clean off ZM.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 24, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > GZ panicked, pure and simple, and took a man's life because he made the wrong decision to follow TM.
> ...


He brought skittles to a gun fight.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GZ panicked, pure and simple, and took a man's life because he made the wrong decision to follow TM.



IT WAS HIS JOB to observe an unfamiliar person. He was well within his rights to follow. Martin was not acting within his rights when he assaulted Mr Zimmerman.

Paint it however you wish, Faky. You are wrong and Zimmerman will walk.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> they're playing the part where GZ disobeys Dispatch & starts pursuing the teenage victim





Are you watching HLN?  They just got done showing the friend of GZ saying Mr. Martin cursed at him when all he was doing was holding the door for Martin and his wife..

Sure, A-Hole..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 They also screwed up TMs shirt when they placed it in a bag while it was still wet and it got all moldy. 
It should have gone into a paper bag.

  And they did find that both of them had each others DNA on them.
 If you've been watching you'd know that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > they're playing the part where GZ disobeys Dispatch & starts pursuing the teenage victim
> ...



  Why would he lie? And you have to remember,this is the guy who is raising TM,why would it surprise you he was confrontational ? Look how he raised TM.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He may have provoked Treyvon Martin, but a reasonable person would not have escalated the situation into an assault. Martin could have simply walked into his future step mother's home and the situation would have been over. Instead, he chose to attack Mr. Zimmerman. Sadly, he lost his life because he made an incredibly stupid decision.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



By that, of course, he's saying things you'd rather he didn't.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's the thing...it didn't take much to "provoke" Trayvon Martin, as anyone who has any insight at all into his behavior leading up to this event, understands.

Boys who are big and scary, and who revel in breaking the law and talking tough, tend to burn out quickly. They end up dead or in prison. This one ended up dead. If he hadn't ended up dead, Zimmerman would be dead or close to it..and that little shit would have his gun to add to his collection. Then he would quickly have been recruited into a gang...if he wasn't already actively pursuing that.

Which of course he was, with the tough talk, and the grill, and the guns, and the weed, and the older girlfriend, and the fighting, and the burglary...and the suspensions, and the getting kicked out of his home by his own mother because he wouldn't go to school...

Yeah. This was just an innocent little boy strolling along with a lollipop.

Progressives are disgusting for denying and accomodating this behavior.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
Sarhag thinks the amount of speech allotted to any one person (except The O) must be carefully controlled.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Here's the thing...it didn't take much to "provoke" Trayvon Martin, as anyone who has any insight at all into his behavior leading up to this event, understands.
> 
> Boys who are big and scary, and who revel in breaking the law and talking tough, tend to burn out quickly. They end up dead or in prison. This one ended up dead. If he hadn't ended up dead, Zimmerman would be dead or close to it..and that little shit would have his gun to add to his collection. Then he would quickly have been recruited into a gang...if he wasn't already actively pursuing that.
> 
> ...



WOW just wow..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



  Dont ask me. Thats what was said. And the prosecution didnt argue. Sooooo....
Come on! I know if you try really hard you can connect the dots.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wrong again, Ernie.  I stopped listening to his pretend evidence the last time the judge sustained the prosecution's objection.  The guy was boring everyone to tears.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


FYI the opening arguments are what must be proven, they are not facts.  Though I get that there was rain.. will be interesting to see what the experts say about DNA evidence being washed away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



 The head in the sand approach. Gotcha.
How the hell can you argue something if you didnt even watch it? Low info moron.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Amount.... maybe. She gets bored by facts, but she can listen to Liberal platitudes all day.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



My comment was a response to a post by dilloduck, above.  I don't see any "rant" from you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 And despite whats been reported there was a transfer of DNA between the two.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



thx...


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Links???


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > tubig said:
> ...


 Luddly, dearest, that's purely fiction. Trayvon Martin's mother was incited to go racist over the pot at the end of Al Sharpton's mythmaking cash quest:
Al Sharpton At Trayvon Martin Rally: 'We Are Tired Of Going To Jail For Nothing And Others Going Home For Something' Video

Al was the spokesman for Tawanna Brawley's fictitious rape by racist whites and Crystal Gail Mangum's faery tale about her nonexistent rape by innocent white men on the Duke University LaCross Team whose misfortune it was to hire her to entertain them at their party. She saw a financial windfall in Sharpton's backing, and the rest is history after the DNA showed none of the accused, and not a single Lacross player was involved with her out-of-mind, or body for that matter, experience.

You are welcome.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Says who?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So it is boiling down to Repubs vs Dems once again.  Don't you ever get tired of it?  Try and focus on the case, Ernie not your partisan hackery.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



 Where did you get this from?? Links please??


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, my experience is that women aren't all that sympathetic to big, aggressive, bad mannered, foul mouthed thugs...regardless of their age.
> 
> His own mother was kicking him out of the house. I don't think the jury is going to be inclined to feel warm and fuzzy towards him. Men are more likely to sympathize with a young guy who is out of control than women are.



Either prove that everything you are saying is true or STFU!! Damn, but you're more ignorant than ever.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Boy it would suck to be on a jury and have to listen to two weeks of testimony when you already know the outcome.
 What a colossal waste of time. I think I would have to come back from lunch and talk about all the people I talked to about the case,and the great discussion board I found talking about it as well.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Proof???


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, people. Either prove all of the claims you are making on this thread or put a sock in it. As far as I'm concerned, if you do not substantiate your claims than you are just fabricating them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Rinata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



  Holy fuck I'm sick of saying this!!!!
Are you watching the proceedings? I'm sure you can find a replay if you missed it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Rinata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my experience is that women aren't all that sympathetic to big, aggressive, bad mannered, foul mouthed thugs...regardless of their age.
> ...



You're wasting your breath, the only reason she's in here is because nobody wants to talk to her about abortion anymore..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Rinata said:


> Okay, people. Either prove all of the claims you are making on this thread or put a sock in it. As far as I'm concerned, if you do not substantiate your claims than you are just fabricating them.



  The only thing I'm repeating is whats been said in the proceedings.
If you're not watching I dont see how you can comment.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I'm focused on facts that have been made public. Martin's age and complexion do not affect my opinion, yet it is me who is engaged in partisan hackery???????
Come now, Sarah. You're better than that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The only kind of "provocation" that would justify Treyvon bashing his skull in would be if Zimmerman actually started pounding him.  Following him or looking at him the wrong way doesn't qualify.  That's the mentality of ghetto thugs.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The reason for my comment is in bold.  I am not bored by facts, I'm bored by the defense version of the facts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, people. Either prove all of the claims you are making on this thread or put a sock in it. As far as I'm concerned, if you do not substantiate your claims than you are just fabricating them.
> ...



typically when merely repeating someone the convention is to cite them.  

For example, GJ's lawyer just said they will prove ""

If the thing you are stating is a generally known fact you don't need to cite.

If you are repeating something that someone else says that is new news with no evidence you will get a ton of questions for proof.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The reason for my comment is in bold.  I am not bored by facts, I'm bored by the defense version of the facts.



You don't even understand why there IS a trial..

Zimmerman looks white to you - lynch him!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Have you been watching? The prosecution looked very weak. Not sure why you would bring in the guy from the 7-eleven or his step brother. They brought nothing to the table.
The only thing the defense pushed was GZs state of mind. Pretty weak. Especially when you listen to GZ on 911. He doesnt sound pissed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Establishing a timeline.  Point is Tray was playing games, left his friend to go get him some skittles and a drink.  GJ by contrast says Tray was up to no good.  Goes to profiling.  Was Tray getting a snack or casing the joint for a crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Rinata said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Hole E. Crap that was a while ago. I have a lot of rants I can't remember them all


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Because he was getting the shit kicked out of him..... Guns scare you dont they?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



All of those who are to the extreme far right of Atilla the Hun see everyone to the left of Ghengis Khan as an "obvious far left liberal".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

After watching the entire questioning phase, the 911 dispatcher's testimony stood out the most. The defense asked Knoffke (sp?) if Zimmerman was acting as if he had any malice, ill will or spite towards Martin, to which he replied that he didn't, and he further testified that Zimmerman did not seem to be profiling him. The comments "these assholes" or "these punks" did not suggest anything according to the questions by the defense. The prosecution was called for speculation and the Judge sustained, at least three separate instances.

Mrs. Rumph took the stand, and was asked some technical questions, during the questioning, the Prosecutor played a call from August 2011 placed by Zimmerman in regards to a burglary that day. He described the assailant as black.  They tried to establish prior intentions based on that August 2011 call in regards to the call on February 26, 2012, to which the Defense called the Prosecution on relevance. The Prosecutor contends that he is trying to establish prior bad acts. The prosecution is trying to call the character of Zimmerman into question, as well as contend that he profiled Martin, and by my count, failed. The only time you call the defendant's character and beliefs into question is if your original argument is debunked or countered effectively.

The prosecution just had one of it's main contentions blown out of the water on day one.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Upon reflection, I have concluded that it would be a "bad" thing to have one's head pounded repeatedly onto the pavement.

It would also be a "bad" thing to be shot.

And upon still deeper reflection, one can ALMOST make out a hint of a glimmer of a correlation between the two events.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



No.  But honest folks with working brains recognize that Fakey is quite fully dishonest about his political views.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahaha. This isn't looking good for the prosecution. Not. At. All.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Guns scare you dont they?



No.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.



Oldest legal trick in the book.

When you don't have the facts on your side argue procedural issues instead.

Only problem is that it is a poor substitute for an actual defense case.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


 
And because he didn't want to shoot the kid. That's why he told that one guy, who approached, said he was calling 911, and then retreated, "no just help me". He wanted him to pull Martin off.

But that asshole left and went into his house, and then heard a gunshot.

That's what happens when pansy asses won't help a person getting the shit kicked out of him. People die. Bet you money the guy was a progressive piece of shit, afraid to interfere in a personal dispute between two people of color...he might accidentally help one of them! Omg! Horrors! Better call for state intervention...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.
> ...



Rank amateurs count the number of sustained objections as a measure of how the trial is progressing.

Laughable, but revealing.

Derideo and dolt.com fall for such nonsense time after time.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

They were raised on Perry Mason.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

And Ironsides.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You have some evidence that contradicts Defense's opening argument?

Trevon Martin does not get to attack a guy that is following him because he is black. For too many, being black is an excuse for antisocial behavior. It's a piss poor excuse!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

There's no "version" of facts.

A fact is a fact.

But sarhag doesn't know that. She just admitted she is tired of the facts.

Cuz facts are boring.

People who use facts and no theatrics lack panache.

Sarhag expects an 11th hour witness to jump up, go into a trance, and admit that they are the real killer....

a la Perry mason.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He did not attack Zimmerman.  The Prosecutor said there was no blood on Trevon's hands, none of Zimmerman's blood was on Trevon, Trevon's blood was on Zimmerman though.

He killed that kid in cold blood.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> After watching the entire questioning phase, the 911 dispatcher's testimony stood out the most. The defense asked Knoffke (sp?) if Zimmerman was acting as if he had any malice, ill will or spite towards Martin, to which he replied that he didn't, and he further testified that Zimmerman did not seem to be profiling him. The comments "these assholes" or "these punks" did not suggest anything according to the questions by the defense. The prosecution was called for speculation and the Judge sustained, at least three separate instances.
> 
> Mrs. Rumph took the stand, and was asked some technical questions, during the questioning, the Prosecutor played a call from August 2011 placed by Zimmerman in regards to a burglary that day. He described the assailant as black.  They tried to establish prior intentions based on that August 2011 call in regards to the call on February 26, 2012, to which the Defense called the Prosecution on relevance. The Prosecutor contends that he is trying to establish prior bad acts. The prosecution is trying to call the character of Zimmerman into question, as well as contend that he profiled Martin, and by my count, failed. The only time you call the defendant's character and beliefs into question is if your original argument is debunked or countered effectively.
> 
> The prosecution just had one of it main contentions blown out of the water on day one.


The dispatcher is a young white guy talking to another young white guy about "this" punk. I'm also white and I hear anger, I hear profiling of this punk.  So what if some of the people in their area like this dispatcher are good with killing "these" punks, does that doesn't make vigilantism ok, or does it?  Hell look at GJ and the dispatcher they are getting mad just listening to the tape again.  If it was a white girl in a sun dress they would not be talking about her this way.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It is simple enough to punch someone in the face, bust his nose and not come away with any of his blood on your hands.  Similarly, it is easy to crack a guy's head repeatedly onto the pavement, opening  up bleeding wounds on the back of the guy's head and NOT get any blood on your hands or anywhere on your person.

There is NO evidence that Zimmerman shot the kid in cold blood.  There is significant evidence that it was quite the opposite.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

I missed opening statements...who won?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Who would ever have guessed that there were "*PROFESSIONAL*" trial commentators like Ilya posting on the USMB? 

Did you get your law degree from Liberty?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



>>> "no just help me". He wanted him to pull Martin off.

Still does not sound like a guy who thought he was about to die. Maybe a guy pinned to the ground but not a guy about to die.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Defense showed dirt stains on the knees of Trayvon Martin's pants. Sorry, argument invalid. He was beating the shit out him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Mocking your laughable commentary doesn't make me a trial commentator.

It's more like a commentator on the idiot commentators.

Anyway, I'd stack my law degree up against yours any day, and my experience even more so, chuckles.  

But thanks for playing.

Now hurry back with another brilliant insight.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Are you a professional crime investigator?  Just curious.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It's also possible that the blood on Zimmerman came from him trying to run after he shot the kid.  He may have fallen, the blood was minimal for a broken nose and the scratches on his head were 2 centimeters long.  The worst wound was that long.

It wasn't quite the opposite.  The prosecution made some very compelling arguments.  The defense screwed theirs up.  West acted like he was drunk or senile and he droned on and on forever.

Let's see how the rest of the case goes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I missed opening statements...who won?



Judging by the comments in this thread both sides are claiming victory. However that is premature at this juncture. The opening theatrics are usually just saber rattling.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > After watching the entire questioning phase, the 911 dispatcher's testimony stood out the most. The defense asked Knoffke (sp?) if Zimmerman was acting as if he had any malice, ill will or spite towards Martin, to which he replied that he didn't, and he further testified that Zimmerman did not seem to be profiling him. The comments "these assholes" or "these punks" did not suggest anything according to the questions by the defense. The prosecution was called for speculation and the Judge sustained, at least three separate instances.
> ...



That's the dumbest thing I ever heard you say. 

"I'm white therefore my opinion is superior." There was no anger in his voice at any point during the call. Your contention is just as bad as the prosecution's. You are mimicking their contentions act for act. Race is no longer a factor, the defense already debunked any racial proclivities Zimmerman had towards Martin. The dispatcher's race has nothing to do with it either. You have no argument at all. None.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.
> ...



Mmmmmm.  Actually, he had the goods re witnesses, sketches, photos immediately after the incident, gun forensics supporting that TM was on top as well as witness corroboration on that.  The objections were regarding him trying to get evidence into opening.  And then he wanted the jury instructed on the state's burden and self defense instruction.

He was doing his job.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wrong.  The busted nose was a busted nose.  YOU might want to quantify it as a minor busted nose, but that's plainly absurd.

They fucking hurt.  A lot.

The amount of bleeding on the back of the head is not the telling part, either.  The fact that the wounds (that's plural by the way) existed at all is what's important.  It kind of tells a story.   The story it tells amounts to corroboration of Zimmerman's claim that Trayvon was pounding his head onto the pavement.

What I said was QUITE THE OPPOSITE was simply a denial of your utterly unsupported sophistry that Zimmerman shot the kid in cold blood.  It appears much more reasonable to believe that he shot in reaction to what was being inflicted ON him.

And that has NOTHING to do with a cold blooded shooting.

The prosecution's case is quickly eroding.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Did you get those big muscles from pumping your ego?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > After watching the entire questioning phase, the 911 dispatcher's testimony stood out the most. The defense asked Knoffke (sp?) if Zimmerman was acting as if he had any malice, ill will or spite towards Martin, to which he replied that he didn't, and he further testified that Zimmerman did not seem to be profiling him. The comments "these assholes" or "these punks" did not suggest anything according to the questions by the defense. The prosecution was called for speculation and the Judge sustained, at least three separate instances.
> ...



What does that say?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



They just seem massive compared to your sadly tiny intellect.

Understandable.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I see a certain advantage to having objections made and sustained. At least the information is out there. The judge can tell the jury to disregard all he wants, but you can't unring a bell.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Exactly what we were taught in law school, you can't unring the bell.  However, if the information is prejudicial and/ or egregious enough the judge CAN declare a mistrial and start over from scratch.  Somehow I doubt that will occur in the case currently at bar.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



The objections have only just begun.

Regarding these objections every one is so up in arms about - he was trying to get evidence into opening and he wanted the jury clear on state burden and self defense.

So what.  That's his job.

An objection isn't some time out thing.  There's going to be 'jections! like crazy.  This scenario with the ones this morning weren't anything other than him doing his job and on points he wanted to push that were important.

I can't believe out of all the opening statements and the testimony today the thing latched onto are objections on opening.  

Whoop.

----

Sorry!  I was agreeing with you here and expanded on your post.  lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The prosecutor was not there. He can say about what he wants in his opening statement. It is up to him to prove it with evidence during the trial.
If, there really was none of Zimmerman's blood on Martin, it doesn't mean that Martin didn't punch Zimmerman in the nose or drive his head into the pavement repeatedly. It only means that Zimmerman's nose didn't splatter blood on Zimmerman and that since Zimmerman's scalp lacerations were on the back of his head, Martin's hands didn't contact the blood. After all, if you were bashing someone's head into the sidewalk, even you would try to keep your fingers from between the concrete and your victim's head.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Already?  I know I was listening intently as likely were the women on that jury.  John Guy is an effective communicator.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

Tubby, I'm not speaking of kgrill this one time  , is going down


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Which law school was that?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You're back to the opening adjective story again.  One opening emotional performance does not a trial make.  

The witnesses they called did not provide any evidence, the first 2, I missed the point on other than the state was filling up time.  The dispatcher got to say that Z didn't sound angry, thanks M O'M - good job.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You got bored from hearing information that didn't fit your preconceived notion. We get that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes.  Already.

That's what happens when you proceed on the basis of faulty thinking.

It tends to fall apart quite fast.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



No matter how far you dig your hole, you'll still be there.

In over your head as usual.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The respondent has no other recourse but to attack the character of the witness as a means to prove his point. He has no argument.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


To me?  It says we should not profile people based on wardrobe, height, gender, or the color of skin.  It says if you are not a punk you might want to avoid hoodies in that area in Florida.   It suggests that racism is alive and well and that maybe race and gender played a factor in profiling this teenager.


----------



## paperview (Jun 24, 2013)

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Nonsense.  If GZ had put TM in fear of his life or limb by following him and making when the weapon visible, and TM then assaulted GZ, GZ is in the wrong if he shot TM.

Thank God you are not GZ's lawyers.  He would get the death penalty for crossing the street with you guys defending him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Ilar and the reactionaries here are known for the lying, bullying, harassing, and cheating, but the bill eventually comes due for them.

They think the mainstream of the GOP somewhere on the other side of Lenin politically.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Upon reflection, I have concluded that it would be a "bad" thing to have one's head pounded repeatedly onto the pavement.
> 
> It would also be a "bad" thing to be shot.
> 
> And upon still deeper reflection, one can ALMOST make out a hint of a glimmer of a correlation between the two events.



Upon reflection, I have concluded that if there is going to be a murder trial, it is preferable to be the one on trial rather than the one in the cemetery.

I have not yet reflected more deeply than that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Well at least the dispatcher just admitted to the conversation from GZ as exhibiting hostility.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Conjecture, overruled, and dismissed.  Next.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Well at least the dispatcher just admitted to the conversation from GZ as exhibiting hostility.



He'll take it back if the defense asks him again.  He's pretty wishy washy.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

I was just listening to part of the testimony...the prosecution is trying to make the point that Zimmerman said he was black two times (one time unsolicited)...suggesting profiling.  This is unfair, IMO.

1)  Zimmerman was asked what color Trayvon was...GZ says "he looks black"...in other words not sure, but I think hes black.

2)  The next time GZ gave color was shortly after when he could see trayvon walking in his direction...at that time he said "hes black"...in other words confirming what he was unsure of before.  

I hope the defense addresses that...prosecution suggesting something that is not true...I dont like that.

Oh geez...just heard Omara get up and do exactly what I thought he should...nice job on his part!  The first time GZ said he was black it wasnt definitive...the second time he said it, he was confirming that he was indeed black.

Prosecution appeared to be reaching with their suggestion of profiling, IMO.  Im telling you...the prosecution has a good case, but they need to get away from the race card..its conjecture and easily rebutted in court....not smart, IMO.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I missed opening statements...who won?



Depends on who you ask!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


 
I take it dt is your sock.

Right on cue.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


OOOOHHHH "hostile"...
Prosecution just got the witness to agree GJ was exhibiting "hostility" toward the guy he was following ... the black man.

Now the dispatcher appears happy, that he was able to let that off his chest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You are a reactionary tubby, thus with absolutely any worth here on the board.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



So enlighten us.  Tell us how the guy 'about to die' would sound?  I have seen people die without a sound.  What have I missed?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Are you?  Just curious.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

I notice all jakes socks like to call me tubby.

Inside jokes lack panache.

Meanwhile, of course Zimmerman was hostile. He thought the kid was casing homes and looking for a rumble.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Well at least the dispatcher just admitted to the conversation from GZ as exhibiting hostility.



So you're saying he contradicted himself?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you were there with a graduated cylinder measuring every ounce of blood from each of them.  Groovy.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You can't debate the facts! You just attacked the dispatcher for being white! My god man, what am I to do with you?!?!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No, Jake. What we think is that you are an irrelevant asshole by better than a 2:1 margin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I notice all jakes socks like to call me tubby.
> 
> Inside jokes lack panache.
> 
> Meanwhile, of course Zimmerman was hostile. He thought the kid was casing homes and looking for a rumble.



All of your friends are not my socks, kg, and they admit it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That is why you lose every discussion on the board when you talk stupid, like you just did.

You are a troll, nothing else.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Upon reflection, I have concluded that it would be a "bad" thing to have one's head pounded repeatedly onto the pavement.
> ...



Interesting... Me, I'd rather die for a cause than rot in prison for killing a teenage boy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You gonna answer my question? Why did you go after the dispatcher's race?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You really shouldn't start drinking until you're done posting for the day.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 24, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> the lawyers are betting that women won't be very bright. women won't care about self defence .
> 
> the reason why 5 out of 6 are "white" is so they can say Zimmerman was convicted by a nearly "all white jury"
> ...



Should they re-write Florida law just for Zimmerman?


With a 6 person jury the chances of getting all women are 1 in 64 (assuming a 50/50 chance of each).  Considering the hundreds upon hundreds (thousands even) of juries that are selected annually in Florida, it should come as no surprise if even dozens of them turn out to be all women - or all men. What you are doing is akin to assuming a roullete wheel is rigged just because it hits black 6 times in a row. Yes, the chances are fairly low but not so low that the event should almost never occur.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I notice all jakes socks like to call me tubby.
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I was just listening to part of the testimony...the prosecution is trying to make the point that Zimmerman said he was black two times (one time unsolicited)...suggesting profiling.  This is unfair, IMO.
> 
> 1)  Zimmerman was asked what color Trayvon was...GZ says "he looks black"...in other words not sure, but I think hes black.
> 
> ...



If the cops are called out to look for someone how much sense does it make to NOT include the person's race in the description?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
He and a couple of the vilest of the vile have taken to calling me "tubby".

Naturally, as a middle aged woman, I assume they've hacked into one of my accounts and are circulating a picture of me.

What cretins.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello? RKM? You aren't answering my question.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > the lawyers are chauvinist and they feel that if they pick an all women jury they can tell them stories about video games ,buying candy, and racial hatred.
> ...



Should they rewrite Florida law just for Trayvon?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Lair!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



>>>You can't debate the facts! 
Not debating facts, discussing witness provided expert opinions. 

>>> You just attacked the dispatcher for being white!
Don't know what you are talking about.  Besides, I'm white so it would be ok anyways, <sarcasm smiley>

>>> My god man, what am I to do with you?!?!

Dunno bones   (assuming that was a star trek reference)


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They must be 'chubby chasers.'


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Was there a law against an all woman jury in Florida that they re-wrote?


BTW - the suggestion that women aren't concerned with self-defense is absurd. Every time there's a serial killer scare the women in the area arm themselves.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hello? RKM? You aren't answering my question.



Here, tap your toe.  Maybe that will rush her up a bit!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hello? RKM? You aren't answering my question.
> ...



Oh god, I can see I need to put up an avatar.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least the dispatcher just admitted to the conversation from GZ as exhibiting hostility.
> ...



Is there another feed carrying a different version of the trial?

M O'M on cross asked the dispatcher if there was anger, if he was concerned about, etc. etc. etc. and the dispatcher said no.

Maybe other people are watching NBC's version.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


The kid was fighting for his life. When he asked Zimmerman "*why are you following me"*  Zimmerman should have identified himself as Neighborhood watch and he didn't so what was the kid to think? 
When cameras were on Zimmerman at the police station there were no obvious injuries? 

Police Video: Zimmerman In Cuffs, No Apparent Injuries « CBS Miami


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Ironic post from the board's #1 irrelevant asshole.

You get your ass kicked daily here Jake, yet you continue to insist others are losing. Regardless of your ego, you do not get to lie.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yeah, i'm on HLN, the prosecution in cross had him admit it was exhibiting hostility. Not anger, hostility.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



TK owned again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Who's the score master, or do you guys all keep independent scores?  To that end is there an official list maker?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

No, TK wasn't owned.

Not to begin with, and certainly not by that weird rant.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No, TK wasn't owned.
> 
> Not to begin with, and certainly not by that weird rant.



I watched the entire thing, RKM and his posse were here speculating.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I take it dt is your sock.
> 
> Right on cue.



Jake isn't smart enough to make a sock.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hello? RKM? You aren't answering my question.
> ...



I'm getting nothing. She won't answer anything worth a damn.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> I heard he is getting 50 years for killing that unarmed kid.
> 
> We can all hope...



A gang banger that no doubt would not have a problem trying to kill you the same way he tried with Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'm not the one hijacking threads and making socks. You should shut the fuck up now. You have not even tried to debate me, nor has RKM, who still hasn't answered why she targeted the dispatcher's race. I'm still waiting on both of you to have an argument, within my lifetime at least.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You're quoting outdated information. There were photos showing his injuries before he saw the doctor. Please, argue someone who isn't as gullible as I am.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Libs have this character affliction that causes them to attack physical traits of those that are besting them in an argument. The fact that they are calling you tubby is in fact, a compliment. Next attempt to discredit you will be by calling you a lesbian. If you're lucky, you may even beat them bad enough that they will start PMing you gay porn.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey! It's BigDerp!

How are you? Meet the Dummy Kormac. You and he ought to get along famously. You can duke it out for who can huff and puff more and produce less. 

I would love for you two to disagree on something. The whiffing sounds would be fantastic


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You need to put up or shut up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Oh HLN explains it.  lol

Do youtube and watch the whole thing or  [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] has a great legal link for summary of the days events.  I can't remember what it is, I usually try to watch the whole thing.

Maybe I missed "hostility" - I was a little in and out on the dispatcher.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



RKM....did you comment on the dispatchers race? What is this dummy referring to?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hostility does not equal profiling. Remember that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hey! It's BigDerp!
> 
> How are you? Meet the Dummy Kormac. You and he ought to get along famously. You can duke it out for who can huff and puff more and produce less.
> 
> I would love for you two to disagree on something. The whiffing sounds would be fantastic


shit stain go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The official list maker is currently *PINK*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She accused him of "being white" and therefore positing as such that his testimony was invalid. What a crock.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! It's BigDerp!
> ...



Awwww! You mean you still feel butthurt? C'mon man...lets be friends. Don't hold a grudge.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I take it dt is your sock.
> ...



He's barely able to put one on.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Can you link to that post, please?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If they had him say "hostility", I missed it.  But.... we were doing summer vacation and I haven't had time to go back and pick up what I missed, and I caught M'OM on anger, etc. on cross and wrote anything the prosecution gained as "even" on cross.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I may have said something to the effect of here we have two white guys talking on the dispatch call about a black man... When the dispatcher said, no GZ does not appear angry.  I may also have said something to the effect of the two white guys appear to be getting angry as they again listen to the call about the black guy that GZ is profiling. Then I patted the dispatcher on the back when he said it was hostility he heard on the dispatch not anger.  Then the dispatcher started smiling like he had just popped a pimple onto the mirror.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Can you link to that post, please?



LL, I know that you're a racist, but I'm curious - what do your masters at ThinkProgress tell you this has to do with politics? You can't be a good Obamunist unless you want to lynch Zimmerman? Where is the logic in that?

Do you just hate Hispanics or something?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Or you could read the thread. The conversation is between RKM and TK. do your own homework.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

oh geez...the knock knock joke...not good...omg...not good at all...then he had to apologize?...lord!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's not entirely true.  I'm a he, not a she.  

Oh... and I did not say it was invalid I merely said something to the effect of he's not telling all of the truth.  Which panned out moments later on cross, when he said it was hostility.  Of course hostility being a level of anger.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Can you link to that post, please?
> ...



Very strange post. Are you OK?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Are you massaging TK's sack as you give him that blow job?

I was asking the dude to point me to it.....as a way to save some time. He can say no. Does he need you to do that for him?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> oh geez...the knock knock joke...not good...omg...not good at all...then he had to apologize?...lord!



Well get to the second part about the John Good the sketch guy, the gunshot forensics, the witness stuff annnnnnnnnnnnnnd..

I think we'd maybe should change venues ;-)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > oh geez...the knock knock joke...not good...omg...not good at all...then he had to apologize?...lord!
> ...



updates updates please


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Go >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



My apologies. I was doing that to draw you out of hiding. He was asked if the words "fucking punks" and "assholes" pervaded a sense of hostility, not if Zimmerman was hostile. I see the little trick they used. The link and the logic are flawed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The reason I did not is that TK either quoted the wrong message or I really don't know what he's talking about.  I made my guess what the issue was... and qualified what I meant.  If my guess is affirmed I'll go hunt for it.  Otherwise the conversation may continue, as I was right anyhow. And I can't be white racist cause I'm as white as ... John Wayne.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Very strange post. Are you OK?



Every leftist in the forum wants to lynch Zimmerman - facts and evidence be damned. Since you generally reflect only what is on ThinkProgress, I'm trying to figure out what the angle of the radical left is in wanting this guy lynched? Is it that the left has decided that you hate Hispanics, so you want Zimmerman to go down? Is it because your Messiah® said that if he had a son, that son would be a gangbanger like Trayvon? I'm just trying to figure out why the radical left has a dog in this fight?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmm went right to the homosexual insinuations. Interesting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Very strange post. Are you OK?
> ...



only because obama gave his stamp of approval for Trayvon if I had a son he would be like him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Apologies, dude... them's fighting words where I come from.  I don't need no stinkin applogy! heh..

To the trick.. either way, the words used pervaded a sense of hostility. Whether or not the emotion of anger/hate was heard by the dispatcher isn't really important.  The prosecution needs to show state of mind.  The words GJ used were not exactly calm and indifferent words.  Further, the followup that had him calling 911 for the stuff getting stolen in the other incident, again with the black guys..   The prosecution is ticking off the stuff they have to show that GJ was vigilante.  Wish we could see the reactions of the jury to see if they picked up on the same thing. 

Interesting...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Very strange post. Are you OK?
> ...



Hmmmm. 

I will now say several things that are 100% truthful. You will not believe me. We will then continue to insult each other.....until you give up out of embarrassment. 

I have no interest in ThinkProgress and can count on one hand the number of times I have visited their website of my own volition. 

I have no idea what you are talking about with wanting this dude lynched. I am opposed to the death penalty. I do not want him lynched. 

I have expressed my opinion that, by law, this man is innocent until proven otherwise. I maintain that opinion to this moment. 

Do I think the kid would be alive if he never met Zimmerman? Yep.
Do I think Zimmerman wishes he never followed the kid? Yep

Am I generally disgusted by the STRONG desire on the part of almost every nutter here to defend Zimmerman? Yep.

Now....fuck off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor's objections sustained 4-times in a row. GZ lawyer making mistakes, trying to go around the rules.
> ...



  You didnt watch did you? Prosecution got spanked.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Why do you refer to Jorge Zimmerman as GJ?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't worry, the disgust is entirely mutual.

I think people who rally to prevent people from defending themselves from criminals are disgusting. I think people who circumvent the law in order to punish those who dare to refuse to die at the hands of criminals are disgusting.

They are the same people who villify rape victims, and insist that abortion clinics continue to operate with zero oversight.

They're nasty, foul people.

Carry on.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Why do you refer to Jorge Zimmerman as GJ?


Brain fart.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Don't worry, the disgust is entirely mutual.
> 
> I think people who rally to prevent people from defending themselves from criminals are disgusting. I think people who circumvent the law in order to punish those who dare to refuse to die at the hands of criminals are disgusting.
> 
> ...



You........are.........crazy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




 You repeat the same shit over and over. Had you watched you would have learned that they didnt bag TMs hands and it was raining. 
  They showed compelling evidence(damn near irrefutable) that TM was shot while he was on top of GZ.
   I cant wait for GZ to walk.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 According to the Miami Herald:



> Detailed forensics reports in the Trayvon Martin killing show the victims DNA wasnt on the gun that killed him and very little of it landed on the shooters clothes, according to evidence released Wednesday.
> While the Miami Gardens teenagers supporters saw the states crime lab blood-work results as proof that an innocent teen was attacked, experts say the evidence wont produce any courtroom bombshells for either side.
> 
> Read more here: Blood work tests released in Zimmerman murder trial - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com​They also agreed that Trayvon wouldnt necessarily get DNA under his fingernails, even if he had punched Zimmerman.
> ...


 Bloodwork tests revealed in Zimmerman murder trial


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > After watching the entire questioning phase, the 911 dispatcher's testimony stood out the most. The defense asked Knoffke (sp?) if Zimmerman was acting as if he had any malice, ill will or spite towards Martin, to which he replied that he didn't, and he further testified that Zimmerman did not seem to be profiling him. The comments "these assholes" or "these punks" did not suggest anything according to the questions by the defense. The prosecution was called for speculation and the Judge sustained, at least three separate instances.
> ...



  A white girl in a sundress wouldn't have attacked GZ. We wouldnt be here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you refer to Jorge Zimmerman as GJ?
> ...


I had one of those once. I voted for Jimmy Carter. (only once, though)
Just wondering. I've seen it several times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



  So how did GZ get all his injuries?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Don't worry, the disgust is entirely mutual.
> 
> I think people who rally to prevent people from defending themselves from criminals are disgusting. I think people who circumvent the law in order to punish those who dare to refuse to die at the hands of criminals are disgusting.
> 
> ...



Why are you trying to make this murder case an issue of guns, rape, and abortions?  The issue is whether or not Zimmerman murdered the kid.  The kid had every right to self defense as did Zimmerman. This is not a liberals vs conservatives fight. This is an issue of a boy getting killed and us finding out if Zimmerman killed him in cold blood or self defense.  Was Zimmerman's life in jeopardy or not.  You are making an assumption that everyone listening to the trial has already made up their minds based on their gun stance.  That's ridiculous.  Zim could of done the same thing with a buck knife.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, the disgust is entirely mutual.
> ...


 
I'm not a member of the lynch mob out to get the Hispanic dude who dared to try to defend himself in his own gated community. The fact that you think that makes ME crazy says much about you.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Why wasn't there any blood on Travon's hands, Zimmerman said Travon covered up his nose and mouth with his hands.  His nose and mouth were bloody.  You all are really grasping at straws here.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, the disgust is entirely mutual.
> ...


 

I'm not making it about rape and abortions..though it certainly is about guns.

Your obvious inability to understand words like "attack" and "murder" and "self defense" is what identifies you as a progressive yahoo.

That's the point I was making. You loons always come down on the side that punishes people for defending themselves. Because it's all about removing the right of people to defend themselves. No matter what the issue. This, or abortion, or euthanasia, or rape...you always side with the ones trying to kill or accost someone who doesn't deserve it.

Cuz that's the sort of people you are.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  I gotta say,thats the most twisted logic I have ever heard.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



No idea.  He said he tripped.. maybe he tripped and fell.  Maybe they wrestled around and he his head hit a rock. Maybe it was self inflicted. Maybe he got them before he even called into the dispatcher.  All I know for sure is that GZ has already shown he's ready willing and able to lie.  His lying about the money to the Judge ... yeah I won't forget that.  I wonder if the prosecution will be able to tell the jury about that.   My gut says don't trust anything GZ says. I'll believe the stuff GZ says for which there is physical proof.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
He's gotta million of em.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Had you taken a moment to read the entire report, you would realize that you are. I was only trying to break it to you gently.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 

Your GUT tells you?

Oh, well, by all means..go with that...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



 You have any causes you care about....like right now?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You previously said that you did not contend the dispatchers testimony was invalid, yet you are dismissing it summarily here. Perhaps if he were referring to Trayvon specifically, maybe the "punks" and "assholes" comments would hold more weight. That does not prove he was profiling him. The link the prosecution tried to draw with the August phone call did not prove it either. You should listen to how the question was worded. He was asked, "Do these words pervade a sense of hostility to you, Mr. Knoffke?" Not "Did Mr. Zimmerman pervade a sense of hostility to you, Mr. Knoffke?"

The wording of the question is deceptive. I caught on to it fairly easily.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm watching, fool. Answer the question and save the sarcasm. You people just hate being called on your BS. Tough.

What is that comment based on?? If you can't say then shut up.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Progressive yahoo?  ROFL that's funny.  I'm a constitutional conservative Texan.  You won't find a more pro-gun guy than me.  

If a child pushes me, or questions my authority, I'm not gonna kill him and cry self defense.  Would you? I've got more balls than that. If you think you have to kill someone cause he's beating you in a fist fight.. ROFL you don't deserve to pack.  We are not talking about a guy beating on a girl.. we are talking about a grown man fighting a teenager, supposedly according to GZ, GZ gets his ass beat, screams continually for help,.. yeah the guy screaming for help on that call, if its not the child OMG are you kidding me?  What a cry baby, grow a pair stop crying hit him back.  Pull a gun and shoot him cause he bested you in a fight? 

Is that why GZ killed him? Cause he was embarrassed to loose a fight against a kid?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I  dont undersatnd this shit lone loser....He is so fucking guilty its pathetic....No one can justify what that guy did.... US guys dont get in a fucking fist fight when we are PACKiNG a fucking gun.....and stalking someone...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Zimmerman lied many times and tried several stories, you may be able to convince your coffee clatch that Zimmerman was correct in the actions he took but the real world differs.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't think so. You wouldn't recognize twisted logic if it kicked you in the backside.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

So...are you saying you are the supreme poobah of twisted logic, rinutter?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Wot?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Because I think many would agree...fakey has some pretty interesting lies and loop da loops...

but I think your logic is probably worse than his. I think he knows when he's being dishonest, and gets a kick out of it.

I think you're just confused.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And what are you doing to prove your dumb remarks?? Nothing but posting pictures of tv characters!!! You really need help.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 24, 2013)

You dont fight anyone when your packing a gun whats the point?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 
Another genius for the prosecution.

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

GZ's (the vigilante) own recorded words are going to send him up the river


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What? Are you high? What do you think I said that you don't understand?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

He's on your side, retards.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 24, 2013)

hell if it was me I would just hop in my 4x4 and run his ass over...like a rodent... no need to fight...unless I wanted to fight him.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 24, 2013)

As long as the jury isn't a bunch of Misty's, Sunshines, & squeeze berry's, Tubby's going to do some time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




 No you wont. You just denied a shitload of physical evidence.
Then tried to come up with ridiculous reasons as to how GZ got injured.
  You're a complete flake....


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay...so who got the knock knock joke and who didnt?  I'll admit...I just now got it...lol.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> He's on your side, retards.



First...I have said that he is innocent until proven guilty. You know....that law thing. 

Second.....if he is "on my side" why is he arguing with me? Does he not know what side he thinks I am on?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know, ask him.

Maybe he's being sarcastic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Rinata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



  Then you missed the beginning.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

This thread kinda makes me want to revisit old Perry Mason episodes....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yup party time dude off of work for a week and a half... got me  nice ounce of the good stuff...lol just be quite ok... sssssh all this internet talk of pot got me thinking.... I am so fucking high right now off of one joint... I am hungry...logging off....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

Rinata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 If you think thats a valid train of thought,you have shit for brains as well.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Perhaps if he were referring to Trayvon specifically, maybe the "punks" and "assholes" comments would hold more weight. That does not prove he was profiling him. The link the prosecution tried to draw with the August phone call did not prove it either. You should listen to how the question was worded. He was asked, "Do these words pervade a sense of hostility to you, Mr. Knoffke?" Not "Did Mr. Zimmerman pervade a sense of hostility to you, Mr. Knoffke?"
> 
> The wording of the question is deceptive. I caught on to it fairly easily.



Did you catch on?  Did you really?  Are you sure?  

Let's test that... why would someone simultaneously believe those words used by GZ were hostile words, but that he did not think that GZ was angry at the suspect when he said them?

How could that be?

Hint, why would the dispatcher justify, in his mind, hostility toward someone of of another race?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Do you have a link to physical evidence that TM harmed GZ?  Do you know what "no idea" means?   I have not seen a speck of evidence that TM was killing GZ, nothing.  You are speculating that GZ's story is gold.  Show me..


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 Nobody ever discusses politics at coffee clatches, educational and charity meetings that I attend.

Your fabrications are understandable, however, considering you do not read neutral news that favors neither side, one of which I listed, others of which may have been too dry for your tastes which demonstrate early on his story was constant, namely the police on the beat who answered 911 calls, arriving at the scene following the shooting.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Teenagers in general provoke a lot of ire just because they exist.  I have raised two, and I know.  I always worked adult psychiatry because I just didn't want to deal with the antics of teenagers all day.  Raising my own was challenge enough.  But I made sure they weren't out carousing around unsupervised, and you know what.  That pretty much prevents someone from wrongfully  or even rightfully accusing or shooting them.  Why does no one ask, 'where were the parents?'  It is a valid question.  

Just because a child no longer wears diapers doesn't mean he/she can be safely chucked out into the streets.  Raising children requires total commitment.  Raising children requires total commitment even if you get left holding the bag with the death of your spouse.  Raising children is no game for sissies, or for the selfish, or impatient.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

bear513 said:


> hell if it was me I would just hop in my 4x4 and run his ass over...like a rodent... no need to fight...unless I wanted to fight him.



That's what the prosecution said about it.  Zimmerman didn't have to kill him, he _wanted_ to.

Eerie.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



OMG!~  I love it when someone who has never dealt with 'the real world' starts talking about 'the real world.'   Man, that's just freakin' funny.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No worries.  The Great State of Florida is putting on an all out, 70k for a f around expert never to be called to testify, full scale, no expense barred show for the lynchers.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You will deny this, but you just effectively blamed the kid's parents for the fact that Zimmernan shot him dead. Outstanding!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I hate to break it to you LL, but parents are responsible for their minor children.  If it had been my child, I would have felt responsible.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I understand that you have a need to be contrary. But try doing so from the sane side of the discussion. Instead of trying to drag people like me.....who has raised three kids and mentored hundreds....into a seminar about the responsibilities of parents.......why not take on one of the assholes who think Zimmerman made just the right moves that night?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why?  Because I do not think Zimmerman was in the wrong.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Are you now telling me that it is your honest feeling that Martins parents are responsible for his death while Zimmerman has no such responsibility? 

You were not just taking that position as a means of generating a discussion for fun? You meant it?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Where were they?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Whoops,well you got a free like out that. You have one guy all beat to shit,and another with cuts on his knuckles. You have a witness who said TM was on top of GZ. You have ballistic evidence that supports that as well.
 I repeat....you are a complete Flake without an honest bone in your body. Or a complete retard. I could see either.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

11,000 posts and you don't even have a thousand rep points.  I think it is YOU who is pegged.


----------



## AmyNation (Jun 24, 2013)

Get back on topic.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 11,000 posts and you don't even have a thousand rep points.  I think it is YOU who is pegged.



Rep points? You care about rep points? 

That is funny too. 

Looks like your whining got some posts removed. WTG!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Not taking sides here.  But it seems an objective person would go find it instead of asking to be shown.  He had injuries...pictures were taken within minutes (3) of the conflict by a neighbor that witnessed it in part.

It is baffling to me how so many can be completely one sided in this case.  I am speaking to both sides of the argument.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 11,000 posts and you don't even have a thousand rep points.  I think it is YOU who is pegged.
> ...



What don't you get about 'get back on topic?'


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



As far as I am concerned....the topic of this thread is now you and how you have been so lame as to whine to mods and get my pointed, interesting words erased from the board. 

Isn't that an interesting topic?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



There are some things you just don't get to say here.

And clearly, you think that someone other than parents should be and are responsible for minor children.  Well, here's a flash.  There is a reason that some kids don't find themselves in this kid of spot.  Because their parents gave a damn and took responsibility.  If li'l Trayvon had been the shooter, people like you would be whining, 'he should have had counseling.'  That has been the tired refrain in every school shooting.  Most of them WERE already getting what counseling the schools and community had available.  The bottom line is that parents are responsible for their minor children.  Sorry you don't like that.  But that's how it is.

And you are wrong about the topic of this thread.  Test your theory if you don't believe me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> This thread kinda makes me want to revisit old Perry Mason episodes....



Kinda makes me want to watch Matlock.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Florida only requires 12 jurors in capitol cases.
> ...


Well, Zimmerman has his peers covered.  Five whites and a Hispanic.  Poor martin.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Your opinion on this is retarded. 

What do you mean test my theory? What are you going to do? Cry some more? Try to get me banned? You sorry little loser, you. You JUST brought it back to you, BTW. You are a genius!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting first day.  Prosecution did very well, defense was holding its own dick.

However, early innings.  I remember that Martinez in the Arias case got his ass handed to him on cross on defense.  Jodi and one of her friends make him looking like a stumbling idiot, you know, like a Yurt or an Ernie S.  Then later in the trial, M came back and nailed the case down for the prosecution.

That still can happen for the defense.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > This thread kinda makes me want to revisit old Perry Mason episodes....
> ...



Just watch this case and see if you two can figure things out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Funny how LL and Jake both successfully draw this thread off topic, but someone else gets punished for it. Noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Funny how LL and Jake both successfully draw this thread off topic, but someone else gets punished for it. Noted.



Note that your "noted" has been noted.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Expecting us to give you a blow by blow? Why don't you use your own two eyes to do that. Watch the case yourself.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 11,000 posts and you don't even have a thousand rep points.  I think it is YOU who is pegged.
> ...



Isn't it funny how she cares about rep points.  It's sad really.  But hey, she is going to NEG!!!!!!!!! You.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Your rep isn't turned off.  Hmmmm...........  If you don't care about it  have it turned off.  LL should as well.  Or you are both hypocrites.  Now, I remind you the topic of the thread is the Zimmerman case and you have been admonished by staff to get back on topic.  You might want to show them at least that much respect.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

zona said:


> lonelaugher said:
> 
> 
> > sunshine said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > This thread kinda makes me want to revisit old Perry Mason episodes....
> ...



Get back on point.  

By the way, when Zimmerman shot martin, was he on top?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how LL and Jake both successfully draw this thread off topic, but someone else gets punished for it. Noted.
> ...



Did someone get punished? 

I had a great line that included you, TK........and it got erased. You would have loved it! 

And......this forum is a liberal masturbation party! Only nutters ever get punished. Pay attention.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Well shit! NOW the topic is whether or not we should turn off our rep points! Damn.....you keep changing it!

I keep mine on so I can pos rep others. It is the quickest way to send a quick note. Try it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



LOL. Nice trap question. The John Good sketch proved that Trayvon was on top. West also showed the picture of the pants he was wearing, having dirt stains on the knees. Guess what, that proves Martin was on top.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dirt stains on the knees don't matter if GZ assaulted him.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Guess what.....no it doesn't.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

No evidence that Zimmerman assaulted him.  

So point is...moot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No evidence that Zimmerman assaulted him.
> 
> So point is...moot.



Not yet it isn't.  Not until the verdict is read.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I mentioned turning it off because I hate  the people abuse It.  Now what you got....only running to mods?  Lololol.  Neg that. 

Now back to zimmerman.  I hope he gets 50 years.  If he is found guilty.  Perhaps It will deter other cop wannabees.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And now, we're talking about evidence.  Don't forget the forthcoming gunshot forensics.  

The prosecution can do their emotional story all they want. The proof is in the evidence and the defense has that.  Good the prosecution had the step bro on today to say.... Nothing.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



So was Zimmerman.  Too bad martin wasn't armed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 24, 2013)

Im confused?

Who exactly is a "goner" here?


Its the dick who got capped.....because he was being a dick


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yeah, after he shot him. He had to get out from under him idiot. John Goode made it clear who was on top for the majority of the fight. Lets stick to relevant facts here.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Indeed, corny and out of touch jokes notwithstanding. The serious shit begins tomorrow.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Can someone tell me who John Goode is and why I should care?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Can someone tell me who John Goode is and why I should care?



Watch the case again in the morning and you'll find out. He was the guy that drew the sketch West presented in his opening statement.

You should care, because the prosecutors had one of their key points blown out of the water this afternoon.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Can someone tell me who John Goode is and why I should care?



He played in Roseanne for a while.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me who John Goode is and why I should care?
> ...



I work. I won't be watching TV in the morning.

He drew a sketch? Of what? Was he at the scene of the crime?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



He doesn't have to be armed. You attack someone, even without a weapon, the person can defend himself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Damn, rewatch it on YouTube. Learn to do some research on your own accord.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Asshole......you have referred to the John Goode sketch as EVIDENCE in the case. I asked you to elaborate. What is the sketch of and how did the artist get the info that he used to make it?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 24, 2013)

Yup......there it is!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Fakey is known for being obviously dishonest.

He IS a liberal Democrat and unconvincingly still pretends to be a Republican.

Only idiots would buy that obvious crap.

Everything else he says is distorted by the fact that he has been totally outed and he struggles to find some way to claim a shred of cred.  This is why he lashes out like some sissy schoolyard priss.

Too bad.  Nothing can ever help put Dumpty Humpy back together again.  

Is there anyone who doesn't just laugh AT Fakey?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Upon reflection, I have concluded that it would be a "bad" thing to have one's head pounded repeatedly onto the pavement.
> ...



Yeah.  Being all dead and stuff does pretty well suck.  I suppose that means that Zimmerman may very well have chosen wisely.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I will be the nice forum member and elaborate.  Reps?  

John Good is an eyewitness, witnessssss#######6.  Sorry it's been a long day, had to think.  Apparently, Z looked up at him and said help me, standing next to him, he drew the sketch of TM on top and Z on the bottom, he could possible wrap up the self defense thing by himself, of course he'll have to change his name to John Smith and go into witness protection after, but, in the meantime he has to testify.  We'll obviously know the exacts when he does.  The sketch, et al haven't been admitted as evidence only presented at opening.   There is another witness that took the bloody broken nose photo (photoshopped!! NOT!) immediately after -  he is to testify.  West also said TM's GF is to testify and it sounds like he's (defense) is calling her based on what he said she's going to say during testimony.  As we said before, West packed quite a punch in opening with amount of evidence/testimony they will be bringing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol



We've moved on to trial, evidence and facts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol
> ...



Thus, Zona is completely lost, baffled and befuddled.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I have always thought that witness  protection could be kind of fun.  We all have down times in our lives, and I am no exception.   I had 2 friends who died in car wrecks just out of high school.  In one of my down times many years ago, I thought of taking their identity and just dropping out.  They don't reconcile birth and death statistics.  Not then or now.

I worked with a guy once who I and everyone I worked with thought was in witness protection.  He was supposedly a psychologist, but didn't even know the terminology.  But it was in a prison, so who would know or care~!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I have always thought that witness  protection could be kind of fun.  We all have down times in our lives, and I am no exception.   I had 2 friends who died in car wrecks just out of high school.  In one of my down times many years ago, I thought of taking their identity and just dropping out.  They don't reconcile birth and death statistics.  Not then or now.
> 
> I worked with a guy once who I and everyone I worked with thought was in witness protection.  He was supposedly a psychologist, but didn't even know the terminology.  But it was in a prison, so who would know or care~!



You have a story line for a novel that would be very interesting.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

I f'ed that post up above. The sketch is Z on bottom TM on top complete with clothing color code


----------



## Coyote (Jun 24, 2013)

*Thread closed for moderation.*


----------



## Coyote (Jun 24, 2013)

*Thread re-opened.  45 posts on the topic of voluntary vs involuntary rep mismangement can now be found in the Flame Zone at http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/299967-zimmerman-rep-fight.html.  Please continue that discussion in the FZ.  *


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, tis what tis, TK.
> 
> You know, for someone claiming he is studying to be a paralegal, you are very ignorant of the law.



You cite no law. So where do you get off lecturing me on it? You are a troll. If you start debating me with relevant case law, I will most certainly counter with my own. Until then, keep quiet.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > they're playing the part where GZ disobeys Dispatch & starts pursuing the teenage victim
> ...



Looks like Zimmerman's friends are liars just like he is.  Mr. Martin has never behaved with anything but quiet dignity throughout this whole thing.  Suddenly  he's just going to start cursing at someone who is holding the door for him?  At the trial, with all kinds of people around?  That's as ridiculous as Zimmerman's tale of Trayvon saying shit like "You're gonna die tonight."  

Yep.  Zimmerman's friend is lying.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jun 24, 2013)

*Next post we have to delete for trolling, gets the member a 2 week unpaid vacation of our choice.*


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



On one hand...why would the friend lie?  On the other, I cant really blame a parent for being a little hostile to their sons killers friends.

Its a long trial though and he should learn to control his emotions or he wont be allowed to sit in the courtroom.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 24, 2013)

Heard loud and clear, cereal killer sir! I'm going to go get drunk in The Tavern, anyone coming?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 24, 2013)

esmeralda said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> > dot com said:
> ...



link?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



the judge didnt say the friend was lying 

but rather it didnt happen in open court 

does the father  have problems with impulse control


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He doesn't need to control his emotions. He didn't say that. He didn't do that. Zimmerman's friend is a liar.  Why would he lie? I don't know, why has Zimmerman told so many lies?  Some people are just slime.  Zimmerman, his family, his wife, his friends, all seem to be low lifes. I know it's hard for you to believe that as they are all Caucasians, and we all know it's only blacks who behave badly.......  All white people are paragons of virtue.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You werent there...how do you know what happened?  I dont blame Mr Martin for doing so, I probably would too if I were in court observing my childs killer.  Just saying if so...he needs to control his emotions or he wont be allowed to be there in his kids honor.  Its easier said than done, but a must at any rate.

Okay...you seem to be very objective...(rolling eyes)....thanks anyway.  So he lied because GZ told a lie?  Got it.  

Common sense tells me he most likely is not lying...there is no reason to.  I dont know the guy, so why would I think him a liar...same for you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Both Zimmerman and his wife have lied to the court.  His brother is going around giving interviews in which he tells lies, and in which he has displayed the racist beliefs of his family.  His father has made it clear he is a racist. They are all slime. Whereas Mr. Martin has done nothing but behave with quiet dignity throughout.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Conjecture....no objectivity...not interested....I'll keep looking....thanks anyway.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



The Zimmerman friend was backpedalling on the stand.  He said things like I think that's what he said and that's what I heard, etc.  I doubt the father would say that stuff.  He's been checking himself all along.

His ex wife was upset and walked out of the courtroom earlier but he wanted to stay.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning poll indicates that 62% believe that the charges are probably or definitely true against GZ.

I think the may be, but the jury will have the final say at this level.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Morning poll indicates that 62% believe that the charges are probably or definitely true against GZ.
> 
> I think the may be, but the jury will have the final say at this level.



62% is great!  It only takes 1 no and we're done here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa, I am comfortable with whatever the jury decision turns out to be.

I trust this jury.

Do you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Morning poll indicates that 62% believe that the charges are probably or definitely true against GZ.
> 
> I think the may be, but the jury will have the final say at this level.



oh my 62 percent im shocked


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa, I am comfortable with whatever the jury decision turns out to be.
> 
> I trust this jury.
> 
> Do you?



Absolutely.

I'm worried about their fear of consequences on their decision though.

I wish the judge would give them her ruling on how long their names will be sealed.  In baby killers case, Judge Perry handled that by telling the media attorneys to FO and they never came back hounding.  He sealed them for 6 months and that's I *think* what will happen here, but if she would rule prior and tell them it would give them some peace of mind and freedom.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa, I am comfortable with whatever the jury decision turns out to be.
> ...



That's sensible.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's me, senthible.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Morning poll indicates that 62% believe that the charges are probably or definitely true against GZ.
> ...



only sixty two percent 

the news has for the past year or so already have him hung 

most people wanted zimmerman to face the music 

in the beginning when they first heard that call by zimmerman 

to dispatch provided by msnbc clearly showing his racist nature

but then he was also white and then a white hispanic


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



  Ballistics show that GZ fired the weapon with the muzzle against or very close to TMs hoody.
But ballistics also say the bullet traveled another two to three inchs before striking TM.
  TM had his beverage in the hoody front pocket.
This tells you he was leaning over GZ and the weight of the drink pulled the hoody away from TMs body. 
   Another bit of evidence for the defense. Not like they need anymore.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I think without a fearless leader many people forgot.  Seriously.

There's been about 4 protesters out there.  Bummer the media spent all that money on satellite, wireless towers, et al for the courthouse and there's nothing going on.  They're having a tough time recouping that money with no action and local has been playing the OLD protests and action from a year. Bottom feeders.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Morning poll indicates that 62% believe that the charges are probably or definitely true against GZ.
> ...



The jury is sequestered so that will help them focus better.  All they see is the suicidal Zimmerman and an amazing prosecution team plus one good defense lawyer.  They have a good judge telling them the truth about evidence.  

They won't hear a bunch of wingnuts attempting to confuse them with nonfactual info.  

I'm confident the jury will do a good job.  I'm confident because people like you will not be heard.  At all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol



  This has been explained over and over again. Are you slow?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol
> ...



The record's stuck.  Someone kick the player.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



  No,it shows why TM turned out like he did. He was raised by an asshole.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



  They didnt kill anyone. Why would you be hostile?


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Morning poll indicates that 62% believe that the charges are probably or definitely true against GZ.
> ...



Well, not exactly done. All it takes is one to lead to a mistrial. Then the state can take him to court again or can offer him a deal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *zimmerman live*
> ...



like seating in court

cool


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol



He wouldn't.  The fat coward was harassing the kid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol
> ...



  Yeah...because the guy on top with the cut knuckles and not a mark on em always calls for help.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No.  They can't offer him a deal, it's over at that point unless they want to do this again, and I'm betting they won't.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol
> ...



Maybe he wants a plausible answer.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The evidence doesn't put Martin on top of Zimmerman.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



  If you look at the evidence and dont see a plausible chain of events you're being willfully blind.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That matters little. How did Zimmerman end up there ? And all this citation of the law, can someone show how Zimmerman was in the right ? See, it don't stop at the beating and this shooting. If it did Zimmerman would have a case. There was a pursuit and a shooting. The volunteer group Zimmerman was part of forbids pursuit. The CCW class he took likely teaches against pursuit, and lastly, I would bet state law forbids pursuit. Its fine to defend the right to CCW and 2nd amendment and all that, but this case is not the one to use to do it. Set the politics and rep whoreing aside and its  clear as day. Zimmerman fucked up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Also, see [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] 's post re gunshot forensics.

>>>>John Good is an eyewitness, witnessssss#######6. Sorry it's been a long day, had to think. Apparently, Z looked up at him and said help me, standing next to him, he drew the sketch of TM on top and Z on the bottom, he could possible wrap up the self defense thing by himself, of course he'll have to change his name to John Smith and go into witness protection after, but, in the meantime he has to testify. We'll obviously know the exacts when he does. The sketch, et al haven't been admitted as evidence only presented at opening. There is another witness that took the bloody broken nose photo (photoshopped!! NOT!) immediately after - he is to testify. West also said TM's GF is to testify and it sounds like he's (defense) is calling her based on what he said she's going to say during testimony. As we said before, West packed quite a punch in opening with amount of evidence/testimony they will be bringing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



  Yes it does. And thats not even an argument.

  Grass stains on TMs knees.
GZ has cuts on the back of his head.
 And the ballistics say the same. 
TM was on top.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Oh yeah....An eyewitness as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Of course the DA's office can offer him a deal, or try him, or not try him, in case of a mistrial.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes they had Witness number 6 make a drawing because he kept changing his story, I could do a thread on what is wrong with witness number 6. But there is also witnesses that put Zimmerman on top. The prosecution is going to call Martin's girlfriend,she is going to testify Martin was trying to get away and Zimmerman confronted Martin.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No. They. Can't.  

If there is 1 no vote, it mistrials and they do not offer him a deal, they must bring the case again.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



A witness can't 'back peddle' on the stand.  They have all given sworn depositions.  If they try it the lawyer takes the deposition, reads the sworn testimony in it, and confronts the witness in front of the jury.  So stop trying to act like you know things you clearly don't know.  Why I would answer you with anything that resembles civility is completely beyond me, but you can rest assured that I will NOT forget your vile and disgusting behavior last night.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

[MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] - ????

Come out come out wherever you are.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

There you are!  lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Your affirmation, Testarosa.  Give us the law, please.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why on God's green earth would they give him a deal or he accept a deal on a mistrial?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



How do you know for sure?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



In other words, you have no idea if they can offer a deal or not. 

OK


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Given the expense of THIS trial, I can assure you that the state is NOT bucking for there to be another. The state will do everything possible to wrap it up this go around.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

mistrial n. the termination of a trial before its normal conclusion because of a procedural error, statements by a witness, judge or attorney which prejudice a jury, a deadlock by a jury without reaching a verdict after lengthy deliberation (a "hung" jury), or the failure to complete a trial within the time set by the court. When such situations arise, the judge, either on his own initiative or upon the motion (request) of one of the parties will *"declare a mistrial," dismiss the jury if there is one, and direct that the lawsuit or criminal prosecution be set for trial again, starting from the beginning*. (See: trial)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

A mistrial in a criminal prosecution may prevent retrial under the Double Jeopardy provision of the Fifth Amendment, which prohibits an individual from being tried twice for the same offense, unless required by the interests of justice and depending on which party moved for the mistrial. Typically, there is no bar to a retrial if the defendant requests or consents to a mistrial. A retrial may be barred if the court grants a mistrial without the defendant's consent, or over his objection. If the mistrial results from judicial or prosecutorial misconduct, a retrial will be barred. In United States v. Jorn, 400 U.S. 470, 91 S. Ct. 547, 27 L. Ed. 2d 543 (1971), the Supreme Court held that reprosecuting the defendant would constitute double jeopardy because the judge had abused his discretion in declaring a mistrial. On his own motion, the judge had declared a mistrial to enable government witnesses to consult with their own attorneys.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the posts, Testarosa.  Sunshine makes sense if there is a problem with this trial that the DA may very well may not want to do it again.

Nothing that Testarosa has posted prevents the DA from a offering a deal in lieu of a new trial after a mistrial.  The defendant will simply say "no" if he so wants.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] - ????
> 
> Come out come out wherever you are.



I'm here.  Just slept in a bit this morning.  Have to get my hair straightened this afternoon.  You know, gotta stay young and ravishing looking!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks for the posts, Testarosa.  Sunshine makes sense if there is a problem with this trial that the DA may very well may not want to do it again.
> 
> Nothing that Testarosa has posted prevents the DA from a offering a deal in lieu of a new trial after a mistrial.  The defendant will simply say "no" if he so wants.



They don't do a deal on a mistrial - they start all over again.

And as I said before, I seriously doubt they will do that.  This is their one show.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

So what it boils down to is 1 no vote from the jury and he's walking.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for backing up.  Yes, they probably would not do a deal in case of a mistrial.  But nothing prevents it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So what it boils down to is 1 no vote from the jury and he's walking.



If there is a mistrial, the DA will probably try again.  In a heartbeat.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A mistrial in a criminal prosecution may prevent retrial under the Double Jeopardy provision of the Fifth Amendment, which prohibits an individual from being tried twice for the same offense, unless required by the interests of justice and depending on which party moved for the mistrial. Typically, there is no bar to a retrial if the defendant requests or consents to a mistrial. A retrial may be barred if the court grants a mistrial without the defendant's consent, or over his objection. If the mistrial results from judicial or prosecutorial misconduct, a retrial will be barred. In United States v. Jorn, 400 U.S. 470, 91 S. Ct. 547, 27 L. Ed. 2d 543 (1971), the Supreme Court held that reprosecuting the defendant would constitute double jeopardy because the judge had abused his discretion in declaring a mistrial. On his own motion, the judge had declared a mistrial to enable government witnesses to consult with their own attorneys.



If I recall correctly, double jeopardy attaches AFTER the jury is seated.  

OK, yes, that is correct double jeopardy attaches once the jury is empaneled.  So a mistrial after that does not further the interest of the prosecution.



> Courts have provided much clearer guidance on the question of when jeopardy attaches, or begins. This question is crucial to answer because any action taken by the government before jeopardy attaches, such as dismissal of the indictment, will not prevent later proceedings against a person for the same offense. Once jeopardy has attached, the full panoply of protection against multiple prosecutions and punishments takes hold.
> 
> The U.S. Supreme Court has held that jeopardy attaches during a jury trial when the jury is empanelled. In criminal cases tried by a judge without a jury, jeopardy attaches when the first witness is sworn. Jeopardy begins in juvenile-delinquency adjudications when the court first hears evidence. If the defendant or juvenile enters a plea agreement with the prosecution, jeopardy does not attach until the court accepts the plea.



double jeopardy legal definition of double jeopardy. double jeopardy synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

I doubt it, but okay.  It's a possibility.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A mistrial in a criminal prosecution may prevent retrial under the Double Jeopardy provision of the Fifth Amendment, which prohibits an individual from being tried twice for the same offense, unless required by the interests of justice and depending on which party moved for the mistrial. Typically, there is no bar to a retrial if the defendant requests or consents to a mistrial. A retrial may be barred if the court grants a mistrial without the defendant's consent, or over his objection. If the mistrial results from judicial or prosecutorial misconduct, a retrial will be barred. In United States v. Jorn, 400 U.S. 470, 91 S. Ct. 547, 27 L. Ed. 2d 543 (1971), the Supreme Court held that reprosecuting the defendant would constitute double jeopardy because the judge had abused his discretion in declaring a mistrial. On his own motion, the judge had declared a mistrial to enable government witnesses to consult with their own attorneys.
> ...



I'm glad this part actually came up, I hadn't thought of mistrial/double jeopardy and didn't know how that applied.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 25, 2013)

This whole trial is a travesty. More proof that people see race over truth. 

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> This whole trial is a travesty. More proof that people see race over truth.
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare



example: Barack Obama, but then he has a history of that


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So what it boils down to is 1 no vote from the jury and he's walking.



I think the SCOTUS resolved the hung jury/double jeopardy question in US v Perez.



> The discharge of the jury from giving a verdict in a capital case, without the consent of the prisoner, the jury being unable to agree, is not a bar to a subsequent trial for the same offence.
> 
> The court is invested with the discretionary authority of discharging the jury from giving any verdict in cases of this nature whenever, in their opinion, there is a manifest necessity for such an act or the ends of public justice would otherwise be defeated.



United States v. Perez - 22 U.S. 579 (1824) :: Justia US Supreme Court Center

This remains the rule in criminal trials.

He could still be retried, but I think given the expense the state will do everything possible to prevent that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks for the posts, Testarosa.  Sunshine makes sense if there is a problem with this trial that the DA may very well may not want to do it again.
> 
> Nothing that Testarosa has posted prevents the DA from a offering a deal in lieu of a new trial after a mistrial.  The defendant will simply say "no" if he so wants.



It may be the Jodi trial is muddying the issue.  In that trial she is already CONVICTED of M1, the death penalty phase mistrialed, the death penalty phase is a little trial in itself, but she is already CONVICTED, so there has been talk of a deal and not proceeding with the dp phase again.   On that trial, I doubt that will happened and the prosecution will probably press forward and retry the death penalty phase.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So what it boils down to is 1 no vote from the jury and he's walking.
> ...



Thank God you're around for the legal mumbo jumbo.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.



And she'd better rule for the defense.  This is a rather large can of worms.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

so sad for the state 

that so soon in the trial 

the states only hope is to 

try and paint zimmerman 

as sinister


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> so sad for the state
> 
> that so soon in the trial
> 
> ...



that summed it up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

For edification of posters:



> Mistrials in criminal cases can result in a retrial, a plea bargain, or a dismissal of the charges



Mistrial | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > so sad for the state
> ...



the other question that begs is 

if the state is allowed to show zimmermans past calls 

as sinister behavior 

does this open the door 

to martins past sinister behavior 

suspended from school 

female jewelry burglar tools 

street fights 

video of homeless guy beat down

guns weed and lean

to mention some


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.
> ...



Indeed. They are trying to contend he was profiling Martin. In most of the calls save one, he identified the suspicious character as black. He had no intent to profile anyone, nor does it suggest he tried. He made it clear to the dispatcher that he "didn't want to confront him/them" or "attract attention." It sounds like to me he was doing his job as a Neighborhood Watch coordinator.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> so sad for the state
> 
> that so soon in the trial
> 
> ...



If the defense is going to give commentary in their opening statement and their cross examination... if the defense is going characterize Zimmerman as a good guy just trying to help the dispatcher they have a right to impeach that characterization.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Here is an interesting discourse on the issue of character.  

Rule 404. Character Evidence; Crimes or Other Acts | Federal Rules of Evidence | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

The prosecution had me at skittles.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> The prosecution had me at skittles.



  I'm sure they did.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.



Mens rea, state of mind, is only an issue if the charge is Murder One.  



> When it comes to the degrees of murder, things can get a little tricky.
> 
> There's first and second degree murder, and even sometimes a third. Then there's voluntary and involuntary manslaughter.
> 
> ...



Difference Between First and Second Degree Murder? - FindLaw Blotter

Zimmerman is not charged with premeditated murder - first degree murder.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Rule 404 (a)(1)

(1) *Prohibited Uses*. Evidence of a person&#8217;s character or character trait is not admissible to prove that on a particular occasion the person acted in accordance with the character or trait.

Rule 404 (a)(B)(i) and (ii)

(B) subject to the limitations in Rule 412, a defendant may offer evidence of an alleged victim&#8217;s pertinent trait, and if the evidence is admitted, the prosecutor may:

(i) offer evidence to rebut it; and

(ii) offer evidence of the defendant&#8217;s same trait
-----------------------------------

The prosecution has not provided evidence to rebut their attack on the defendants character, nor have they proved in (B)(ii) that the trait he displayed on the night of the shooting was the same as it was during the calls which were proffered earlier.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Follow along. The point to the prior tapes is to establish gz knew what he's supposed to do. This in contrast to the night gz snapped and killed the teen.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 25, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



*I would bet state law forbids pursuit.*

State law says you can't follow somebody? I'd love to see that law.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.
> ...



Then the evidence should be stricken from the record.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Check my next post.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I am following along you dolt. I'm watching the same stream everyone who cares is watching.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

O'Mara just called a bench meeting with the Judge


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Boy, he is a cop wannabe.  Lots of calls to the police, they must get really annoyed with him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Prosecution is still trying to establish that Zimmerman continued pursuit of Martin after being told to stop. They have a representative of the Sanford PD who conducted the Neighborhood Watch meeting at Twin Lakes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



  Ok ,so you admit TM was on top.
As to how he got there. TM walked up to him and punched him in the nose,knocking GZ to the ground. At that point TM jumped on GZ and commenced to beating the shit out of him.
  GZ called for help because he was getting the shit kicked out of him,and he obviously wasn't planing on shooting TM or he would have had his weapon out and would have shot him and avoided a beating. 
 The gun didnt come out until GZ was afraid TM was going to kill him.
That actually shows restraint.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Myself...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

I noticed on the transcript on HLN trial coverage play back of Zimmerman's call , they were saying he said "fucking punks" but the the transcript said "fucking c***s".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.



  The only way GZ gets convicted,is if they have a jury chock full of jake starkey.
And we all know his brand of ignorance is extremely rare. 
 George will walk.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> I noticed on the transcript on HLN trial coverage play back of Zimmerman's call , they were saying he said "fucking punks" but the the transcript said "fucking c***s".



I've done some transcribing in the past and sometimes it's hard to hear exactly what they are saying.  If it makes a difference, the jury will have to decide what was said.

As far as these calls, did you hear one of the commentators saying that if the judge rules against the defense, they will likely want all of the calls in evidence so it doesn't seem like everything was race related.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> I noticed on the transcript on HLN trial coverage play back of Zimmerman's call , they were saying he said "fucking punks" but the the transcript said "fucking c***s".



  Punks sound more reasonable. There is a point on the 911 tape where it sounds like GZ said "he's high" the dispatcher said "he's running"? Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.
> ...



No... they would have to be an OJ jury who ignores the evidence.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



 That would be another way. I just hope the jurors are smarter then some of the posters here.
 I see no way in hell GZ gets convicted unless the prosecutor has some kind of bomb to drop.
All you attorney types: Does discovery come into play in that case?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



"Snapped."  LOL.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed on the transcript on HLN trial coverage play back of Zimmerman's call , they were saying he said "fucking punks" but the the transcript said "fucking c***s".
> ...



No they won't.  Because no one has rebutted the* prosecution's *assertion that he said 'punks.'  *DUH!*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Now, back on point.  Why would a guy with a gun scream for help?  Lololol
> ...



It's been explained, but the explanation doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So what it boils down to is 1 no vote from the jury and he's walking.
> ...



He may if it is 5:1 for conviction, but he probably wouldn't if it is 4:2 or more for acquittal.

In my estimation, any hung jury will be majority for acquittal with no retrial.
The Feds may posture about a hate crimes bullshit trial, but I doubt that would get to court.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Civilian Staff Rep being questioned indicated to the Defense in cross reference that Zimmerman's demeanor did not suggest that he was hostile or overzealous, but that he wanted to make changes to better his community, she tried to recruit him for the Citizen on Patrol program which he turned down. Another blow for the prosecution.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I said if it makes a difference.  Maybe you could read again only this time for comprehension miss nurse/lawyer.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's because of your bias, and that would make you a very poor detective.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



  Give me a better one. One that follows the chain of evidence.
This ought to be good....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.



I assume the jury is not in the court room?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.
> ...



No, the jury was not in the court room.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Currently the prosecution is arguing the relevance of a piece of evidence it presented yesterday, O'Mara objected to the relevance of the August 2011 call to which the prosecution claimed it needs to establish Zimmerman's state of mind before the shooting. They have just proffered the evidence, with four other calls included.
> ...



They are not.  The judge will rule on whether they can hear the calls.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> I will now say several things that are 100% truthful. You will not believe me. We will then continue to insult each other.....until you give up out of embarrassment.



ROFL

Right...



> I have no interest in ThinkProgress and can count on one hand the number of times I have visited their website of my own volition.



What an amazing coincidence then that I can log on to their site, or one of the other hate sites, and find your opinion on virtually any subject.

Of course, maybe this is just a feature of the fact that knowing the position of any leftist is knowing the position of all leftists...






It's not like y'all exactly think for yourselves....



> I have no idea what you are talking about with wanting this dude lynched. I am opposed to the death penalty. I do not want him lynched.
> 
> I have expressed my opinion that, by law, this man is innocent until proven otherwise. I maintain that opinion to this moment.



You have argued the opposite position through this entire thread.



> Do I think the kid would be alive if he never met Zimmerman? Yep.
> Do I think Zimmerman wishes he never followed the kid? Yep
> 
> Am I generally disgusted by the STRONG desire on the part of almost every nutter here to defend Zimmerman? Yep.



I am disgusted by the STRONG desire of virtually every fucknut on here to dispense with the trial and throw Zimmerman into general population. 



> Now....fuck off.



Tissue?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> The dispatcher is a young white guy talking to another young white guy about "this" punk. I'm also white and I hear anger, I hear profiling of this punk.  So what if some of the people in their area like this dispatcher are good with killing "these" punks, does that doesn't make vigilantism ok, or does it?  Hell look at GJ and the dispatcher they are getting mad just listening to the tape again.  If it was a white girl in a sun dress they would not be talking about her this way.



If it had been a young white boy who was shot, you'd be defending Zimmerman as an oppressed Hispanic. 

Fact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm.
> ...





> I am disgusted by the STRONG desire of virtually every fucknut on here to dispense with the trial and throw Zimmerman into general population.








Jail the White Hispanic.
Jail the White Hispanic.
Jail the White Hispanic.
Jail the White Hispanic.​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That may well happen.  Careful on what feds will and won't do, though.  The federal Hemphill trial (Sabine County, Texas) put a sheriff and two deputies in jail after the local trial found them innocent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> The prosecution had me at skittles.



The prosecution had you at "the defendant is a honky."

I'm just sayin...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It has to be unanimous.

The feds are not involved, this is a state matter.  The feds cleared him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Nothing prevents the feds from reopening unless they dropped charges without prejudice.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

FBI report: No evidence George Zimmerman a racist - National Crime & Courts | Examiner.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nothing prevents the feds from reopening unless they dropped charges without prejudice.



There's a lot of wishing going on in this thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing prevents the feds from reopening unless they dropped charges without prejudice.
> ...



  Yes, there is.  I hope the jury's decision will satisfy almost everybody.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Civilian Staff Rep being questioned indicated to the Defense in cross reference that Zimmerman's demeanor did not suggest that he was hostile or overzealous, but that he wanted to make changes to better his community, she tried to recruit him for the Citizen on Patrol program which he turned down. Another blow for the prosecution.



Follow along. The point is gz went from doing it the right way, as in calling the cops, to chasing the boy on foot and killing him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Civilian Staff Rep being questioned indicated to the Defense in cross reference that Zimmerman's demeanor did not suggest that he was hostile or overzealous, but that he wanted to make changes to better his community, she tried to recruit him for the Citizen on Patrol program which he turned down. Another blow for the prosecution.
> ...



Now you're making shit up.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.



Dispatcher

Are you following him?

Zimmerman

Yeah.

Dispatcher

Ok, we don't need you to do that.


The interview was conducted by Florida Assistant State Attorney Bernie de la Rionda. She says that Trayvon told her that a white man in a car was watching him from a car. He said that the man watching was on the phone. Trayvon said that he was going to start walking. Phone hung up and she called him back. He said the man was still watching him. He put his hoodie on because it was still raining. She told him to run to his dads house. He said that he would run. She heard Trayvon running and could hear the wind. Trayvon said that he lost the guy. Then, he told her the guy was coming closer to him. She heard Trayvon say Why you following me for? An old man said, What are you doing around here? She called Trayvons name and he didnt answer. She said someone bumped him, and she heard the phone drop. She could hear a little bit of sound. Trayvon was saying Get off, get off. Then, the phone hung up. She called him back two or three times. She states she has guilt about the situation.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.
> ...



 Are you referring to TMs girlfriend? She's already been caught in a lie,and the evidence doesnt support her story.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Boy, he is a cop wannabe.  Lots of calls to the police, they must get really annoyed with him.



They weren't annoyed with him at all. His calls and the increased presence of neighborhood watch led to 4 arrests before the Martin debacle. It was a cop who advised him to get a gun.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, he is a cop wannabe.  Lots of calls to the police, they must get really annoyed with him.
> ...



Calling 911 inappropriately can result in prison time.  They had NOT charged him with that, so clearly they were not 'annoyed.'

http://www.everydayfamily.com/blog/toddler-calls-911-sixteen-times/


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.
> ...



Does anyone believe anything she says? 

Nope.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that they are suggesting he confronted Martin on his own. There is no evidence to suggest that he did! Oh my, the prosecution has really fucked up here.
> ...



He stopped. End of story. Your long winded and fabricated account notwithstanding.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Furthermore, the defense won an appeal to dipose Crump and part of that deposition was regarding the GF... Something came out during that depo fueling West's claim and confidence during opening on what she was going to say on the stand.   So some drama thing is coming on that.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed on the transcript on HLN trial coverage play back of Zimmerman's call , they were saying he said "fucking punks" but the the transcript said "fucking c***s".
> ...



That would be okay. If he has records calling whites derogatory names would be helpful to Zimmerman's case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Didn't he call li'l Trayvon a 'punk' BEFORE the issue of his race was explored.  And when it was he said it in doubtful terms?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No.. they let Simpson a guilty man go...what I'm saying is the only way Zimmerman goes free is if the jurors ignore the evidence.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



wouldn't  Martin be guilty of"following" too?

Following Zimmerman to his car?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



no..the disputed slur was after Zimmerman says he is black.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yeah, that would be the strategy.  Crazy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

O'Mara: "If you are to follow someone at a distance, do it safely? Correct?"

O'Brien: "That is what the police told me, yes."

BINGO! Successful counter to the prosecution's contention that following is always expressly forbidden.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



if it is all they got...but I have not  herd the calls yet..so...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



  No doubt The Juice was guilty. If the jury goes by the evidence that I've seen,GZ walks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



 Yeah it would.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



the evidence does support her story....and no she didn't lie...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Well, I think the fact that he calls so many times is kind of psychotic.  He does mention Black kids in the 6 or 7 calls I heard so that may be telling even with consideration to all the other calls where he perhaps doesn't mention whether the suspicious characters meet the profile.

I was just noticing that he says in most of the calls that his wife was the one who saw or noticed the suspicious characters.  Might or might not mean anything..


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I have yet to figure out what the significance of her "story" is. She says that Trayvon noticed a guy watching him from his car...and Zimmerman has said he was watching him.

She says Trayvon approached him...which also works with Zimmerman's story.

The part that is the lie is what follows...and there's absolutely no supporting evidence for that. You have Zimmerman's statement, and hers...and at that point it comes down to who is more credible, and more likely to be right?

An 18 year old druggie, who has been busted  for lying....or Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



OMG

It's like a brick wall.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin's girlfriend lied under oath | The Daily Caller


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 25, 2013)

Casey Anthony will absolutely be convicted.  All the polls said so.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Something happened on defenses depo of Crump regarding her last week, I don't what, but it's big.  It's enough that West was confident in what she was going to say on the stand.

There are some rumors.............

We'll see.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

The only reason she would lie about her whereabouts during the kid's funeral is that she's hiding her activities.

And that always means drugs/partying....or she was being detained. 

Criminal activity. I guarantee it. If the prosecutors are found to have been HIDING it, it's over as far as this trial goes.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



one example is a resident heard  What are you doing around here?.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The only reason she would lie about her whereabouts during the kid's funeral is that she's hiding her activities.
> 
> And that always means drugs/partying....or she was being detained.
> 
> Criminal activity. I guarantee it. If the prosecutors are found to have been HIDING it, it's over as far as this trial goes.



Maybe, the rumors say something very shocking.  More shocking than that.

I'll hunt around later and see if I can find a reliable source.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I would certainly take her word over a lying, wannabe cop, cousin molesting,racist, cop assaulting, wife beater.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



  I haven't heard anything about TMs girlfriend having anything thats a case breaker.
Pretty sure we would know if that were the case. 
  I guess we'll see.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



This is from last week's depo.  So it's new.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] the tease found it and isn't sharing til it's confirmed.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason she would lie about her whereabouts during the kid's funeral is that she's hiding her activities.
> ...



*US media pushes false narrative that DD (Witness 8) lied in Zimmerman case*

US media pushes false narrative that DD (Witness 8) lied in Zimmerman case | Frederick Leatherman Law Blog


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

So an 18 year old druggie or the abusive and scummy accused killer?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Why do you hate Hispanics? And what's with the compulsive lying?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

*Wife beater*...lol.

That really is racist, you know.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Um.. that's a blog.  A blog is someone's opinion.

Previous link was to the news story where the *PROSECUTION ADMITTED *she lied under oath.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Why is this so hard?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> *US media pushes false narrative that DD (Witness 8) lied in Zimmerman case*
> 
> US media pushes false narrative that DD (Witness 8) lied in Zimmerman case | Frederick Leatherman Law Blog



Ohhh, Fredrick Letherman - well that's authoritative; 

Wait - who is this Fredrick Leatherman?

{*I believe our country is ruled by greed and our legal and political system has been corrupted and broken by the 1%. We need to fix it and we need to fix it now.*}

Oh, he's an OWS Shitter - a fucknut whackjob.

Well damn, guess that wraps it up - lynch Zimmerman now....


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



She(TM girlfriend) said Martin thought he had lost Zimmerman, then said Zimmerman found and confronted Martin both verbally and physically.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Mmmmkay.

Comprehension issues?  I can't figure it out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Why is this so hard?



Preconceived bias against the accused. They've blocked from their mind all evidence and/or developments that may point to the innocence of George Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this so hard?
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up.  I thought my red bold 6 font wasn't clear enough and I needed to go to 7, glittery dancing font.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It could be as big as this:






And they still wouldn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The only reason she would lie about her whereabouts during the kid's funeral is that she's hiding her activities.
> 
> And that always means drugs/partying....or she was being detained.
> 
> Criminal activity. I guarantee it. If the prosecutors are found to have been HIDING it, it's over as far as this trial goes.



Maybe she lied because she can't deal with funerals.  Some people just can't face funerals. It's a type of phobia. To assume it has to do with some kind of illegal behavior is more racism.  If she were a white girl, it's highly unlikely people would assume she was doing drugs or something related to criminal activity instead of going to the funeral.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I would love to see a credible link..


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

LOL @ TemplarKormac


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



He/She just posted one you idiot. Can you not read?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh God, someone help me.

The link is on the previous page.

<gouges eyeballs out>


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> He's a dirty, lying Hispanic! Never trust them!



this thread isn't about Cruz (R-TX) Tubby


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh God, someone help me.
> 
> The link is on the previous page.
> 
> <gouges eyeballs out>



STOP, you still need those!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He's a dirty, lying Hispanic! Never trust them!
> ...



That reminds me, I've been meaning to put you on my ignore list.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I said credible link. Do you not understand credible?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I need a time out.

lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Sure, he does.  Anything that bolsters Templar's beliefs is credible.  Foolish you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh God, someone help me.
> 
> The link is on the previous page.
> 
> <gouges eyeballs out>



LOL at your sig!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think I need a time out.
> 
> lol



I thought you had your own vigilante (GZ) thread


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Chief witness in Trayvon Martin case lied under oath - CNN.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin's girlfriend lied under oath | The Daily Caller


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWatILoJJ4E]Deedee BUSTED for lying under oath on audio recording. Trayvon Martin 1 George Zimmerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yes, something that doesn't involve a liberally biased source, perhaps?

Or are you precluded to the act of objectivity? Looks like [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]: just debunked you in spades. There are your links, twit.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Trayvon Martin's Girlfriend Caught In Lie Under Oath


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmerman Prosecutors: Trayvon Martin's Girlfriend Lied Under Oath


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Chief witness in Trayvon Martin case lied under oath - CNN.com



dated march 7th?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

How many more you want?

*She LIED*​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Court is now back in session.

AFK with updates coming as it progresses.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The testimony of the last person other than Zimmerman who spoke to Trayvon before he died is insignificant?  Holy shit.  You really don't care about truth or justice do you?

*"or Zimmerman"*A man with a police record .....who has beeen busted for lying!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Whew.

I need a nap.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



CNN still using that younger picture of li'l Trayvon.  They are enough to gag a maggot.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Not if that person is lying.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel





> "In fact, she lied," defense attorney Don West said.



Do you have a credible link to what the prosecutor said? not corporate media's spin and certainly not the defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You're one to talk. You want Zimmerman convicted based off of your liberal bias and perceived racism on his part.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 25, 2013)

the vigilante racially profiled the victim & the rest is history


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel
> ...



Oh so now the media is not a viable source of information? Wait, I think I feel cold under my feet. THAT'S HELL FREEZING OVER!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Meh. Zimmerman will walk.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> the vigilante racially profiled the victim & the rest is history



Absolutely. Black gang bangers HATE Hispanics.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel
> ...



Who was your Google maid this time last year?  Are you connected to the Internet?  Why yes, yes! you are!

There are 250+ sources out there.

Knock yourself out.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel
> ...



Here you may get better results from this one:

lmgtfy.com


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

"
The woman, who also told police she was on the phone with Martin shortly before his death, falsely testified that she was in the hospital on the day of Martin&#8217;s funeral &#8212; _perhaps to garner sympathy_.
 &#8220;In fact, she lied,&#8221; defense attorney Don West said. Prosecutors also  acknowledged her lie, but were reportedly vague about whether they  would charge the woman with perjury.

Read more:  Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin's girlfriend lied under oath | The Daily Caller
​


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Storied get regurgitated and passed around from the source. I have yet to see one where the prosecutor said she lied. I know why the defense would lie about her but why would the prosecutor?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Just showed the picture of Martin's body. Hands were underneath him.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

What channel are they showing the trial on??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> What channel are they showing the trial on??



Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

That's just one of many.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Just hang in there and be patient, her turn is coming on the stand and it's going to be F-U-N!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Can't wait.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Getting into the forensic evidence now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Just showed the picture of Martin's body. Hands were underneath him.



Just saw a photo with his hands spread at his sides.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> What channel are they showing the trial on??



Headline News on TV.  HLN


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Tough times for the defense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah...all those photos of GZs injuries and damage free hands are great for the prosecution


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > What channel are they showing the trial on??
> ...



Thanks! Watching on iPhone isn't that fun.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Testarosa shows you a novels worth of proof TMs girlfriend lied and you still deny.
  Seriously? You guys are starting to sound ridiculous.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Tough times for the defense.



Explain, through your infinitely biased mind, how this is "tough times" for the defense?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Just showed the picture of Martin's body. Hands were underneath him.
> ...



Was one of the states exhibits... I won't willfully lie, his arms were under him. I'm confused now. Are you watching the same trial I am?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I know, I don't like watching on a computer either.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



was watching it on WTSP.com. it was a 1/2 second shot, they probably didn't want to show. I don't know if he had been moved at that point, but it was in the string of photos that showed Trevon's hands.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Are they in recess? I'm getting nothing right now.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Are they in recess? I'm getting nothing right now.




yep...a quick 15...about 5 minutes left


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks. Went outside to do something and missed it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

The prosecution will get leveled for this next witness. She has credibility issues and the defense will call them on it. "Star witness" my ass


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Are they in recess? I'm getting nothing right now.



Currently in recess.. was supposed to be 15 minutes.. it feels like an eternity.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Court has resumed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> this thread isn't about Cruz (R-TX) Tubby



No, it's about Zimmerman (D-FL) Scheiß Mause...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> I said credible link. Do you not understand credible?



Credible like an OWS Shitter's blog?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

My attention is being drawn to the car keys. Why would he have those out, unless he was heading back to his vehicle? Doesn't that prove that he broke off his pursuit?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> CNN still using that younger picture of li'l Trayvon.  They are enough to gag a maggot.



You mean he wasn't 8 when he was shot?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> My attention is being drawn to the car keys. Why would he have those out, unless he was heading back to his vehicle? Doesn't that prove that he broke off his pursuit?



Wait, what?  

I'm on a conference call with my eye on the thread.

Things that make you go hmmmmmm.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Meh. Zimmerman will walk.



It's sure starting to look that way.

How bad will the riots be? Will Obama burn down the White House?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. Zimmerman will walk.
> ...



He won't do it, but his daughter that looks like Trayvon might.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

From the Tweeter -

Pay close attention here to what West is doing here, WHERE the things on TM's body are very important.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> My attention is being drawn to the car keys. Why would he have those out, unless he was heading back to his vehicle? Doesn't that prove that he broke off his pursuit?



Were they found on the ground?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like momentum is back on the defense's side!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. Zimmerman will walk.
> ...



IOU1 more rep.

laughing out loud.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > My attention is being drawn to the car keys. Why would he have those out, unless he was heading back to his vehicle? Doesn't that prove that he broke off his pursuit?
> ...



I don't know - on a stupid call.

TK - what's the deal with the keys, where were the keys??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Thanks! Watching on iPhone isn't that fun.



iPhones may not be very functional, but they make you "cool" and "hip," and that's what really matters with technology.......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > My attention is being drawn to the car keys. Why would he have those out, unless he was heading back to his vehicle? Doesn't that prove that he broke off his pursuit?
> ...



Indeed, the flashlight was on it, and was turned on. But it was on the ground.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



So the keys and the flashlight were "out".

Small Perry Mason moment right there.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

She took pics all over Zimmerman's face and head.  Hardly any wounds..


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



TK is right, keys out - was he going back to vehicle or walking/running around pursuing with full hands?

West is going somewhere here right now....  he's getting at something.   This isn't hunting around, he's headed somewhere.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Normally you don't use your car keys to attack someone, you have them out because you intend to return to your vehicle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. Zimmerman will walk.
> ...



  Lets hope he bashs biden in he head with a brick.

Hell,it might even jar something lose and Biden could complete a sentence without sticking his foot in his mouth.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And you wouldn't be "running/pursuing" with all your crap jangling in your hands OR have your gun out going after someone, juggling your keys that doesn't make any sense.

It makes sense that he had them out heading back to his vehicle.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Exactly. I hope someone catches that.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Just showed the picture of Martin's body. Hands were underneath him.



Martin likely grabbed his chest as he went down.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You don't? Don't they teach people in self defense classes to use their keys when defending themselves. No I am not making the claim he was going to attack Martin with them. 
I am stating the only it proves is he had his keys out. He could have easily not had time to put them back in his pocket when chasing Martin. 
Which is why I don't see this as a Perry Mason moment.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> My attention is being drawn to the car keys. Why would he have those out, unless he was heading back to his vehicle? Doesn't that prove that he broke off his pursuit?



I think where the confrontation took place points that out too.  It looks like he went to the opening behind the town homes and then possibly to the end of the T where Trayvon disappeared...didnt see him and then was heading back to the middle of the T and then that is where I think Trayvon came from around the backside of the building and asked what the problem was.

So it appears GZ went looking...couldnt find him and was heading back in the direction of the truck.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Or it proves they fell out in the struggle.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Martin likely grabbed his chest as he went down.



Since it was a contact shot, Martin wouldn't have had the distance to grab his chest. 

Think about it, he's on top of Zimmerman, who fires point blank; he'd lack the space to swing his arms in. Doesn't work.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



West is heading somewhere with this, he's going somewhere... I smell a Perry Mason moment.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Or they could have been in his coat pocket and fell out during the struggle...I think keys out means little to nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Or it proves they fell out in the struggle.



Very possible, Martin was on his chest beating him, the keys could easily fall from his pants pocket.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Uh oh here we go again...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



On the defense thing - maybe for girls, I doubt that would ever cross my husbands mind.  lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Well now, West has now proven that Zimmerman's head was indeed bashed into the concrete more than once. The officer confirmed it by acknowledging that she "saw them [the lumps on his head] that night" when he was photographed.

BINGO!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Uh oh here we go again...



Thank you ma'am!

It's coming....   Waiting for him to get to it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Any minute someone will jump up in the back of the courtroom and sob "I did it! It was me!"


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Would your husband shoot someone in a fight?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well now, West has now proven that Zimmerman's head was indeed bashed into the concrete more than once. The officer confirmed it by acknowledging that she "saw them [the lumps on his head] that night" when he was photographed.
> 
> BINGO!!



  Cant wait to hear the spin on this. And yet no physical damage TM except for cut knuckles and a bullet hole.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

OMG the Tweeter tweets are  "live" from the courtroom and the feed is delayed, it's kinda freaking me out.  lol


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well now, West has now proven that Zimmerman's head was indeed bashed into the concrete more than once. The officer confirmed it by acknowledging that she "saw them [the lumps on his head] that night" when he was photographed.
> 
> BINGO!!



That is not proof that his head was bashed into the concrete....let alone by the kid. That is proof that he had some bumps and cuts. Please.........think first, then post.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Any minute someone will jump up in the back of the courtroom and sob "I did it! It was me!"



Finally!!!

Let's call it a day and all go home.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

My feed died.  Did she say blood still dripping from Z 4 hours later?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Prosecution got called for hearsay.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, West has now proven that Zimmerman's head was indeed bashed into the concrete more than once. The officer confirmed it by acknowledging that she "saw them [the lumps on his head] that night" when he was photographed.
> ...



If he had his head bashed into the concrete more than once it would have been a lot worse. He also would have probably been unconscious.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, West has now proven that Zimmerman's head was indeed bashed into the concrete more than once. The officer confirmed it by acknowledging that she "saw them [the lumps on his head] that night" when he was photographed.
> ...



There was no damage to his head.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My feed died.  Did she say blood still dripping from Z 4 hours later?



Here is a more stable one.

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



LOL!!! An outright denial, despite an acknowledgement by the witness!!


----------



## Misty (Jun 25, 2013)

The knock knock joke that the defense told in the opening statements may have lost the case right there. What the heck was that attorney thinking?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If his nose was broken up as bad as they are saying, there would be blood all over his shirt.  Hardly any blood at all.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Smith has been excused. Next witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Perry Mason moment later.  This is a mini-series, not a sitcom.

@ Tony

>>the defense is not saying she did anything wrong. Don is simply laying a foundation for something later and he needs to confirm everything she did, and how she found the scene.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Stop repeating that stupid lie, you pathetic hack. Yes, there WAS damage to his head. Nobody disputes that there was damage to his head. NOBODY except for YOU, you moron.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, West has now proven that Zimmerman's head was indeed bashed into the concrete more than once. The officer confirmed it by acknowledging that she "saw them [the lumps on his head] that night" when he was photographed.
> ...


 
 Just when I think the level of ridiculousness cant get any higher......

 Your type will be saying this every time the prosecutor gets rolled. The trial will be over and GZ will be home eating supper,while you clowns will be wondering how you could have been so wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Bahadoor. Next witness, works for a hospital.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He could have his key cars out if he thinks he needs to make a retreat, or he is retreating, or he is nervous and playing with his car keys.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Try posting the head smack and nose smack photos 15 times in a row.

Oh Never mind, didn't work for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Smith has been excused. Next witness.



HaHa, you seem to be breathing a sigh of relief.  There is a lot more to come.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You could hear him smacking the flashlight on the non-emergency call... I didn't hear a jingle with that.

This is still a ??????


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



And if his jacket was open why wasn't there blood on his t shirt?
I broke my nose and had blood everywhere.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yup.  We don't know why the keys were out.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Maybe George can tell us.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I saw a lady go face first into carpet with more damage than him. Did he even have to have stitches? 
I am thinking he hit his head once, not repeatedly.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No stitches.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

GZ needs to lay off the food...his head is gonna explode.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Smith has been excused. Next witness.
> ...



No, I got giddy when she confirmed the defense! You can shut the fuck up now.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Has any witness or expert claimed that the bumps and cuts on Zimmerman's head were caused by his head being bashed repeatedly into the concrete? Has anyone testified that these injuries were, in fact, caused by the dead kid?

I responded to what has been testified to in the trial. Thus far, there has been no discussion of how those bumps and cuts got on the dude's head. So that is proof of nothing....certainly not "BINGO!"

Want to repeat yourself? Idiot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why do you keep rejecting the witness confirmation of the photos? It corroborated the defense's claim! People have selective hearing...sheez.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

She's an Earwitness


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> GZ needs to lay off the food...his head is gonna explode.



It's the steroids.  Gamers of all sorts and martial arts phans seem to have problems with that type of addiction.  Better than tobacco but maybe not by much.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > GZ needs to lay off the food...his head is gonna explode.
> ...



Maybe he's trying to make himself less attractive. Just in case.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh brother.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Well, if you're counting the wannabe expert "lawyers", "paralegals" and just plain self proclaimed experts here..


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 What has any of that have to do with Zimmerman feeling his life was in danger????? Cause if I had a 6 foot  kid on my fucking chest beating on me I would feel threatened to.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is worried about the guy's attractiveness when and if he goes to prison.

The issue is going to be his "availability."  He will gang up if he is smart, should he go to prison.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Good grief, sarhag, just give it up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

What are we 0/9 now?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmerman's size may influence the jurors.  I hope they are beyond that, but who knows?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Can't imagine why the prosecution isnt linking the bumps and bruises to Trayvon....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

How are all these neighbors earwitnessing and eyewitnessing stuff going on and going back to cook dinner?

Nice neighbors


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



They will surely try. But they have not done so yet. That is why the "BINGO" comment is so utterly stupid and premature. 

What constitutes proof for some people is ridiculous.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> How are all these neighbors earwitnessing and eyewitnessing stuff going on and going back to cook dinner?
> 
> Nice neighbors



Good point...help me...no Im calling 911...no help me...nope going back in the house and calling 911...oops was that a gunshot?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



They were pretty busy linking Travon's wounds to Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I think his point is that the prosecution will stay away from that and that we will get to those details when the defense brings on its case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Uh-Oh, M O'M has his jugular voice on.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Uh oh. The witness testimony is being questioned.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


 
I'm a husband, but not hers.  I have a concealed weapons license and carry every day.  I would shoot someone in a fight.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > How are all these neighbors earwitnessing and eyewitnessing stuff going on and going back to cook dinner?
> ...



They're liberals. They wouldn't dream of intervening..if someone is going to kill someone, well, that's none of their business. What if they accidentally keep the wrong person from getting killed? What if they get mussed up?

That's what the state is for. To remove all culpability, and to save them from ever getting their hands dirty, or having to make a decision.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Gave testimony to state investigator that earwitnessed running S to N. Looks like she didn't say that people were running initially to Sanford PD investigators, that came later.   The big deal is S to N by her house comes around the other side, contradicting Z's version.  M O'M going to try to impeach her on different versions. 

Also, signed the petition to prosecute Z.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Silly fighting and people yelling, I got dinner to cook here!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Witness claiming Deer In The Headlights.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

And this witness is far from credible. She cant remember exactly what she said to the Investigator or the man working for FDLE. She sounds like Eric Holder, "I don't know"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

The witness is starting to look very uncomfortable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> And this witness is far from credible. She cant remember exactly what she said to the Investigator or the man working for FDLE. She sounds like Eric Holder, "I don't know"



When you tell it different each time, it's tough to remember which you told when to who.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Witness claiming Deer In The Headlights.



O'Mara just caught this one in a lie.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

"Well we seem to have transcripts"

She probably didn't know about that part.

Bummer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Well no damn WONDER M O'M had his jugular voice on!  He's about to pinch hers off.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> That is not proof that his head was bashed into the concrete....let alone by the kid. That is proof that he had some bumps and cuts. Please.........think first, then post.



Right, it could have been the Flying Spaghetti Monster that bashed his head into the concrete....  

But you're not part of a lynch mob...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Witness was caught discussing her testimony with her sister!! BUSTED!!! NO CREDIBILITY!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Who could imagine the block watch idiot would be outside their door murdering someone?

Had to be surreal.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

A man screaming for help. 14 times.

I doubt if any of our erstwhile progressives would help, either. That's the sort of lovely people they are.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Note to self:  when you're giving depos/statements multiple times, always tell the truth because they will whip out all those depos and statements and shove your words right up your ass on the stand in front of God and everyone.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Maybe he's trying to make himself less attractive. Just in case.



Aren't you fucknuts drooling over the prospect that if convicted, Zimmerman will be murdered on his first day in prison? Isn't that the goal of the lynch mob?

We all know it is.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

If they have any friends in prison, I'm sure they've already put out a hit.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he's trying to make himself less attractive. Just in case.
> ...



Noo, I want him to suffer a lot more than that.  He's a pig.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Stick a fork in her, she's done.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Or it proves they fell out in the struggle.



The flash light was on. One would think he was in control of the key chain.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Exactly.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

Who listens to screams for help and doesn't go help?

A lot of people after this...cuz I'm not going without my gun,  and I can't take the risk of being hauled into court to face murder charges if I have to use it.

So,  thanks to liberals and progressive...more innocent victims of crime will die...

WTG progressives...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Who listens to screams for help and doesn't go help?
> 
> A lot of people after this...cuz I'm not going without my gun,  and I can't take the risk of being hauled into court to face murder charges if I have to use it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for once again politicizing a court case that has not one thing to do with politics.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, so if she saw them to the left of her residence, exactly how could she hear them running from left to right?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





You seriously think the prosecution, the ones presenting their side of the case right now, is going to try to link Zimmerman's bruises to Trayvon? Why on earth would they give the defense that?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


He had at least three separate contusions on his head, left side, right side and the back. Maybe more. I lost my feed about that time.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Wow what a tough job. Linking wounds Zimmerman admits to inflicting really proves their case.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Who listens to screams for help and doesn't go help?
> ...




Wake up Sarah...it's political...it was political from day one.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you all forgetting how we learned of the cries for help in the first place?  We heard it on a 911 call and you could also hear the woman caller telling her family to stay inside!

You morons going out there with guns would have been complete chaos.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



My mistake.  I was thinking defense. I thought you were asking a serious question. And the defense was presenting the when the tech testified about the bumps. 

Congratulations. You caught me making a mistake.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Note to self:  when you're giving depos/statements multiple times, always tell the truth because they will whip out all those depos and statements and shove your words right up your ass on the stand in front of God and everyone.



Why do you need to make a note to self to be honest?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

When this is you,  and you're screaming for help and no one comes...remember why.

[youtube]qU0EJS3cJIc[/youtube]​


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The fact that you want a fellow human being to suffer is disturbing. The fact that you want him to suffer because he defended himself is even moreso.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He caused the death of another person.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Note to self:  when you're giving depos/statements multiple times, always tell the truth because they will whip out all those depos and statements and shove your words right up your ass on the stand in front of God and everyone.
> ...



Wow..........you are clueless. The dude was role playing the witness.....duh!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Who listens to screams for help and doesn't go help?
> ...



Right... because you havent at all involved politics here.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the Bernster actually trying to resurrect her?

Sit down Bernie.

It's over.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I can understand that mistake, except I never asked a question. I made a sarcastic statement. Really need to stop that. But oh well.

The Prosecution is putting on their case The defense puts on their case after the prosecution rests.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah the person who was attacking him.

Doesn't change the fact that you shouldn't want your fellow man to suffer.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Now, the prosecution is attacking Mr. O'Mara. This is hilarious.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

She already admitted that today is the first time she said that.

<snore>


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Whom he followed.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Are you all forgetting how we learned of the cries for help in the first place?  We heard it on a 911 call and you could also hear the woman caller telling her family to stay inside!
> 
> You morons going out there with guns would have been complete chaos.



Yeah, they were staying inside because they thought Zimmerman had a gun...

Not because they had been terrorized by gangsta thugs for the past year.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> When this is you,  and you're screaming for help and no one comes...remember why.
> 
> [youtube]qU0EJS3cJIc[/youtube]​



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He didn't have to kill that kid, he wanted to.  He deserves to suffer.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Listen here... The defense is asking questions. They are presenting their case. 

And you asked a question. It was sarcastic......and I missed it.  Why lie?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I would love to know a lot more about martin's family. His dad's girlfriend who lived in that community; what her neighbors thought of Trayvon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh. My God.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> When this is you,  and you're screaming for help and no one comes...remember why.
> 
> [youtube]qU0EJS3cJIc[/youtube]​



what's the NAACP, Rainbow Push , Jesse and Al saying about this?


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I would love to know a lot more about martin's family. His dad's girlfriend who lived in that community; what her neighbors thought of Trayvon.



And I would love to learn more about zimmermans restraining order.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Shut up, hysteric.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes he was just planning on having Trayvon jump him so he could whip out a gun and shoot him.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to know a lot more about martin's family. His dad's girlfriend who lived in that community; what her neighbors thought of Trayvon.
> ...



It was dismissed. That's all there is to know about it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Witness just got busted for signing a petition on change.org "Prosecute the killer of our son 17 year old Trayvon Martin" and then posting the link to that petition on her Facebook page. O'Mara bit and didn't let go.

THAT is the way to end it. The witness testimony should be held in question.

The court is now in recess until 9:00 AM tomorrow morning.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I haven't. I didn't ask a question. I made a statement.

And no, they are cross examining the prosecutions witnesses. The defense presents it's case after the prosecution is done.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Stop lying, the kid didn't jump that fat slob.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.

Thanks for testifying for the defense Ms. Bahadoor.

0/9


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.
> 
> Thanks for testifying for the defense Ms. Bahadoor.
> 
> 0/9



She couldn't get out of that chair fast enough, could she?


Feet don't fail me now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.
> ...



Somebody get that girl a drink.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

or some KY


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your language suggests you don't give a damn who did what. You want that "fat slob" to be punished. Get your panties out of a wad and return with a clearer frame of mind, if you are capable of such.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So we should ignore the witnesses who saw him on his chest because?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.
> 
> Thanks for testifying for the defense Ms. Bahadoor.
> 
> 0/9



You even lie about what everyone and their brother sees right before their eyes.  She did good.  So did the cop before her.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.
> 
> Thanks for testifying for the defense Ms. Bahadoor.
> 
> 0/9



Sounds like it was interesting to watch. Which is odd because usually it's boring.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.
> ...



Yeah, she did really good showing her bias against Zim.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > When this is you,  and you're screaming for help and no one comes...remember why.
> ...



Very disturbing...did they catch this guy?

Ill bet they have a pistol hidden away somewhere in that front room now.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't think so, rat.  She was very detailed and non emotional.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > She's busted 8 ways from Sunday.
> ...



That witness was under oath, her behavior suggested she didn't have her act together. It also revealed her bias towards Martin and against Zimmerman. You have no argument!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How exactly is posting "Prosecute the killer of our son 17 year old Trayvon Martin" on her Facebook page "non emotional"?

Be specific.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Witness just got busted for signing a petition on change.org "Prosecute the killer of our son 17 year old Trayvon Martin" and then posting the link to that petition on her Facebook page. O'Mara bit and didn't let go.
> 
> THAT is the way to end it. The witness testimony should be held in question.
> 
> The court is now in recess until 9:00 AM tomorrow morning.



which witness


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Don't expect a logical or rational answer.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Witness just got busted for signing a petition on change.org "Prosecute the killer of our son 17 year old Trayvon Martin" and then posting the link to that petition on her Facebook page. O'Mara bit and didn't let go.
> ...



Bahadour (sp?) The last witness called today.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you didn't actually see the witness?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The last question asked of her during her testimony.

She read it off her own page.

I'm sure it will be all over YouTube later.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Wow, that's great.  Yes, she was very detailed and non emotional.  I cried when the Sgt. was describing his attempts to resusciitate Trevon.  I think they're doing a great job.  They are prosecution witnesses afterall.

It was the Defense attorney's job to discredit her and I don't think he succeeded.

You know Zimmerman is not a likable guy.  That matters.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Some of it, I've told everyone I don't sit around all day watching this.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



She hates him because he's hispanic.

Or maybe it's just that he's male, adult, and not a criminal or a queer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What trial were you watching? He absolutely discredited her by showing she was adding new "facts" to her testimony, then showing she had a pre-trial prejudice against Zimmerman.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Of course, of course, you have so much in common with the liars on the stand.

Boo Fuckin' Hoo

Zimmerman is going to walk.  Is your riot gear packed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No prob!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



She isn't/wasn't watching the trial. She's attacking our responses. Don't bother responding to her.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Don West?  He acts like he's drunk half the time and besides the entire world is making fun of him doing that stupid knock knock joke and droning on for hours in his opening.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well, that proves your not watching any of the testimony. Mark O'Mara questioned the biased twit.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I saw Don West questioning her.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I saw O'Mara. The prosecutor acknowledged him as Mr. O'Mara. Get your ass in gear Sarah!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How does it feel to always be wrong?



> On Tuesday, Day 2 of testimony, prosecutors called to the stand a former Zimmerman neighbor, Selene Bahadoor, the first witness to say she saw part of the struggle.
> 
> She described the sound of movement from left to right outside her townhouse and said she heard what sounded like someone saying, "No" or "Uh."
> 
> ...



Judge in Trayvon Martin case weighs police calls - Connecticut Post


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That stupidity aside, the last witness the prosecution called could be THEIR biggest blunder.  They are even now, in the stupid department.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Oh, I was talking about Diana Smith the investigative tech and the police sgt. before her.  O'Mara is questioning Selene right now on HLN.

Btw rat, I've never found you intelligent either.  In fact, you act really stupid at times.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



When witnesses start getting smart assed in court and rolling their eyes, that is an indication that they are scofflaws.  And then you top it with the lying!  They should have put her under general anesthesia and pretended she didn't exist. 

I am beginning to wonder if there may be a directed verdict in this case.



> In a jury trial, a directed verdict is an order from the presiding judge to the jury to return a particular verdict. Typically, the judge orders a directed verdict after finding that no reasonable jury could reach a decision to the contrary. After a directed verdict, there is no longer any need for the jury to decide the case.



Directed verdict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of course, I don't know this judge, and I don't know her style, but if you have people who are entirely disrespectful of the process, who are shown to be abject liars under oath, it is not out of the question.  And, one can always hope that little miss priss will get prosecuted herself.  Doubtful it will happen, because it rarely does as there is a lie in every trial.  But that too is not out of the question.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Do you think the jury will recall this witness as the key to the case? Is that what you are saying?

Do you think her testimony will be remembered as vividly as the asshole's knock knock joke? 

Please don't answer. I have had my fill of horseshit already today.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The court is in recess, nitwit. Nobody is questioning anyone. I can't believe you used HLN!! Aha (inhales)

(exhales)

AHAHA

AAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I know, right.


Here's HLN's trial coverage...

5 minutes testimony...

15 minutes comments & commercials...

return to where they left off...

wash, rinse, repeat.


She'll see Bahadoor's testimony in roughly 5 hours. (with interruptions by loudmouth Nancy Grace)


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > When this is you,  and you're screaming for help and no one comes...remember why.
> ...




That I've gotten the message loud and clear...if I hear someone screaming for help,  I'll call the police and stay inside.

Cuz I'm not going into an unknown situation without protection,  and I can't take my gun,  because if I have to use it I'll may be charged with murder.

Here's a guy who was asked to be Captain of his neighborhood watch (that came out today...he was asked,  he didn't pursue it)...trying to look out for his community,  and the vitriol from the leftist is overwhelming.

The risk is too great...I'll take care of me and mine...y'all are on your own.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He did take the life of another, but Trevon Martin caused his own death.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Thanks for once again politicizing a court case that has not one thing to do with politics.



Then why do you want Zimmerman lynched? Why does every fucknut in the forum want Zimmerman lynched?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for once again politicizing a court case that has not one thing to do with politics.
> ...



Not I. I don't want anyone lynched. That's racist.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > When this is you,  and you're screaming for help and no one comes...remember why.
> ...




Luckily she didn't have a gun...had she killed him,  they and the rest of the left would be demanding she face charges.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So what do you care what I watch and how they present the cases?  I see the same thing you do.  I am watching her testimony now.  They pause for commercials and play right on through court breaks.  They do not waste time with commentary.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Being followed is not justification for assault.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Nope, he really didn't cause his own death.  Zimmerman killed that kid in cold blood.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If he wanted to kill the kid, he would have BEFORE he was attacked. The fact that he ultimately shot Martin only proves he wanted to live.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Not yet,  as far as I know.  There's a thread on it,  search the political forum for "New Jersey Intruder Nanny Cam"...

Never fear...some liberal will claim I'm a racist for posting this in 3...2...1...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Did you see Diana Smith's pictures?  Zimmerman did something but he had very few marks on him.  I've seen worse scrapes on little kids who fall down on the sidewalk.  There was no assault.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Zimmerman is a perfectly likable guy. The fact that you don't like someone willing to use deadly force in self defense is irrelevant.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Man, watching that makes ya just want to jump a flight and go looking for him myself.  Her husband must be in kill mode...I mean this dude knew exactly what he was doing...invaded a home with a mother and a young child and no husband present.  

What a trooper that mom was...and the kid sitting there...okay getting too upset....my bloods boiling.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Nope, you are being asked not to troll.  You do it, you will be reported.

Stay on track.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think the discrepancies in her statements and testimony will be remembered more than opening arguments and closing arguments will be remembered even more.
Yes, the joke was lame, but will be forgotten long before the jury reaches the deliberation room.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> He caused the death of another person.



Your little tin god Obama caused the death of Abdulrahman al-Awlaki - a 16 year old American kid - should he suffer?

No, that's different, because, uh, Obama Akbar....


----------



## Connery (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thread closed pending Moderator review*


----------

